# Köderkunst aus Japan



## Bernhard* (7. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Mach mal den Anfang....

Kann jemand twitch-fähige Wobblermodelle zwischen 6 und 11 cm von Megabass oder Evergreen (immer nur Jackall/Illex ist ja langweilig) empfehlen?

Hab mir letztes Jahr mal ein paar "Lip in Bait" (oder so ähnlich) von MB geholt. Länge so ca. 10 cm. Die finde ich jetzt aber leider nicht mehr. Laufen echt prächtig!


----------



## plattform7 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Eine feine Idee, Burn...

Man könnte hier auch die Shops auflisten, wo das eine oder andere Model zu günstigen Kondition (oder überhaupt) zu finden ist.

Ich bin beim Stöbern auf diesen Evergreen aufmerksam geworden... Diesen "schnuckeligen" würde ich gerne haben, leider überall wo ich geguckt habe momentan nicht verfügbar:









das Bildchen ist von http://www.evergreen-fishing.com/


----------



## Bernhard* (7. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

5,2 cm // 9,6 Gramm.
Zwar nicht twitch-tauglich, da ein Crankbait, aber sehr schön anzusehen und sicher nicht schlecht auf tiefstehende Barsch!
Hab ich auch schon bei div. ebay.com-shops gesehen...


----------



## Bernhard* (8. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab mir letztes Jahr mal ein paar "Lip in Bait" (oder so ähnlich) von MB geholt. Länge so ca. 10 cm. Die finde ich jetzt aber leider nicht mehr. Laufen echt prächtig!


 
Jetzt hab ich ihn doch gefunden - und wo? Natürlich auf der MB-Page... |rolleyes 

Super Wurfeigenschaften und voll-krasse Rassel-Action!






Quelle: http://www.megabass.com/Lip In Bait.htm


----------



## Jüso (15. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab mir mal gestern den 

Lucky Craft, Life Pointer 95 in Ghost Minnow 

gegönnt, und mußte ihn natürlich gleich heute in meiner Mittagspause am Rhein testen.

Das Teil läuft hart getwitcht echt super. In den Pausen neigt sich der Kopf leicht nach unten, der Körper legt sich blitzend leicht gebogen zur Seite und der weiße Tail Flick wedelt dabei verführerisch. Man kann ihn auch mit kurzen Schlägen aus der Rutenspitze extrem langsam führen. 

Ich hatte gleich beim 3. Wurf einen Hechtnachläufer und konnte noch 2 ordendliche Rapfen überlisten....ein geiler Wobbler #6 !


----------



## sickly86 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich bin auch auf der suche nach illex ersatz, hab gerade in japan bestellt und freue mich auf die lieferung.
bis jetzt habe ich einen neuen favoriten schon in meiner köderbox. -> staysee 60F. getwicht sieht er meiner meinung nach besser aus als jeder squirrel. barsche sind aber leider nicht da, die beissen wollen.
der super killer bill sieht auch ganz gut aus. hat aber leider keine rassel.


----------



## arn0r (15. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

kann den megabass vision 95 empfehlen, läuft ähnlich wien squad minnow, dann gibts da noch den vision 110:l, dessen aktion ich mit keinem anderen vergleichen könnte, aber wirklich top wobbler auf hecht.
weiterhin iss der mb trick darter und der team daiwa minnow sehr gut.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (16. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



arn0r schrieb:


> kann den megabass vision 95 empfehlen, läuft ähnlich wien squad minnow, dann gibts da noch den vision 110:l, dessen aktion ich mit keinem anderen vergleichen könnte, aber wirklich top wobbler auf hecht.
> weiterhin iss der mb trick darter und der team daiwa minnow sehr gut.#6


 
Lässt sich der VISION auch ein bisschen besser werfen als die SQUAD MINNOW?...das ist nämlich bei der nicht so toll!

Bei mir sind auch "ein paar" Lucky Craft´s neu eingetrudelt...heuer wird nicht gefischt...heuer wird nur getestet!!


----------



## Jüso (16. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch "ein paar" Lucky Craft´s neu eingetrudelt...heuer wird nicht gefischt...heuer wird nur getestet!!


 
...sollte ein Life Pointer dabei sein und Du willst nicht fischen sondern nur testen...mach die Haken weg :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Jüso schrieb:


> ...mach die Haken weg :q


#d Das verändert doch die Laufeigenschaften erheblich!


----------



## arn0r (16. März 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

im direkten vergleich lässt sich der vision auf jeden fall besser werfen, seine form ist ja auch im einiges "laubenähnlicher" und windschnittiger, jedoch wiegt ein vision 95 deutlich weniger als ein squadM95.

ein vision110 taucht, wenn er geschickt geworfen wurde, sogar gerade ins wasser ein, er führt sein flugverhalten also ins wasser fort und bricht dann beim eintreffen rückwärts in irgendeine richtung aus:m


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Boh ej, nix los hier! |uhoh: 

Hab mir aufgrund prall voller Wobblerkisten und wartender, original verpackter Reserve-Wobbler jetzt lieber ein paar DVDs der Köderhersteller gegönnt.

Kennt jemand die Concept-DVDs von Jackall Bros.?


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hab beschlossen,daß ich bis ende Mai keinen Kunstköder mehr kaufe.Mal sehen ob ich´s bis dahin überhaupt schaffe jeden meiner Neuen nur einmal ausgiebig zu fischen#c 

Ganz gespannt bin ich auf einen "Illex Freddy ähnlichen" namens *Sinner,*den ich aus Japan kommen hab lassen !!

Kennt den vielleicht jemand???? Sieht echt interessant aus 



TL maesox


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Hab beschlossen,daß ich bis ende Mai keinen Kunstköder mehr kaufe.Mal sehen ob ich´s bis dahin überhaupt schaffe jeden meiner Neuen nur einmal ausgiebig zu fischen#c
> 
> Ganz gespannt bin ich auf einen "Illex Freddy ähnlichen" namens *Sinner,*den ich aus Japan kommen hab lassen !!
> 
> ...


 
Welcher Hersteller ist das?


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Der ist von *Jackall Bros* "Senner" .


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Der ist von *Jackall Bros* "Senner" .


 
Sorry, aber ich kann den weder bei Jackall.co.jp noch beim lieben Shimreel finden! Hast´n Bildchen??


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann den weder bei Jackall.co.jp noch beim lieben Shimreel finden! Hast´n Bildchen??


 


schau mal bei 1...2...3 da isser in versch. Ausführungen


----------



## melis (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Der ist von T.H. Tackle, dass ist eine Salzwasser Marke von Jackall.


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ebay-Shop *lurezjp*


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> ebay-Shop *lurezjp*


 
Ah, da ist er ja:





Wenn der im Salzwasser "slow sinking" ist, ist der dann im Süsswasser "suspending" oder "floating" oder doch "fast sinking"????
Physik/Chemie war noch nie meine Stärke. Aber wenn das Salzwasser ne höhere Dichte hat dann müsste der im Süsswasser doch noch schneller sinken, oder??


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Der sinkt im Süsswasser nen tick schneller!! Bin mal gespannt!! 

Hab ihn genau in der Farbe!! Ich probier ihn am Samstag aus und berichte euch am Montag!!!!!!1


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Der sinkt im Süsswasser nen tick schneller!! Bin mal gespannt!!
> 
> Hab ihn genau in der Farbe!! Ich probier ihn am Samstag aus und berichte euch am Montag!!!!!!1


 
Viel Glück mit dem Teil!!! #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi #h 

im Moment bin ich heiß wie Pumapisse :q auf den linken im Link das es ein Baby Griffon ist, O.K.. Aber hat einer evt. die genaue Farbbezeichnung und ne Bezugsquelle :m


----------



## Living Dead (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich würd sagen der läuft wohl so wie der Freddy Catwalk! Is ja auch naheliegend. Jackall-Illex


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen der läuft wohl so wie der Freddy Catwalk! Is ja auch naheliegend. Jackall-Illex


 


Das denk ich auch 

hoffe nur daß er besser als mein 12,5cm Freddy von Illex läuft,sonst bekomm ich Pusteln!! Bin mit dem 17er so zufrieden.

Deswegen hab ich mir den mal zum testen geholt und 13cm ist OK.


----------



## Living Dead (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab auch nen Paar 17er und 125er hier! Die 17er laufen aber deutlich: gleichmäsiger und vor allem mit ausgeprägterem walking the dog!


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Paar 17er und 125er hier! Die 17er laufen aber deutlich: gleichmäsiger und vor allem mit ausgeprägterem walking the dog!


 




...dann ist`s gut wenn das nochmal jemand so sieht wie ich!!

Woll´s mal mit dem 12,5er mit feinerem Gerät versuchen aber... entweder geh ich auf Hecht oder ich lasses!! Da gehört eben auch dementsprechendes Gerät dazu#c


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> im Moment bin ich heiß wie Pumapisse :q auf den linken im Link das es ein Baby Griffon ist, O.K.. Aber hat einer evt. die genaue Farbbezeichnung und ne Bezugsquelle :m


 
Auf der offiziellen Farbpalette ist er garnicht (mehr) drauf:





Hatte den genau gleichen mal - findest Du sicher hier
Soweit ich weis, hatte ich meinen damal von lurezjp.


----------



## Living Dead (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ja der 17er hat die optimale Größe ! 12,5 Passt nich zu meiner Jerke und an der Twitch-Combo iser nen bisschen überdimensioniert.


----------



## maesox (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Werde ihn am Samstag nochmal "aus dem Zwinger" lassen und wenn ich ihn dann nicht zum laufen bringe,schieß ich ihn auf den Mond!!!!!:r 

Dann kommt nur noch der 17er ans Band,da weiß ich 100%ig daß er funzt!!!


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Auf der offiziellen Farbpalette ist er garnicht (mehr) drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Also meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Aka tora von oben fotografiert!


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Was ich echt schade finde, ist , daß die nicht bei den Baby Griffons die gleiche Farbpalette anbieten, wie bei den Zero baby Griffons!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ burn77

dank dir, aber da suche ich schon ewig. Dachte wenn ich die genaue Bezeichnung habe könnte ich mal direkt anfragen.


----------



## Bambine (20. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Habe heute mein Paket aus Japan erhalten ... wunderschöne TN's, Squirrels, Staysee's ...


----------



## D.ner (20. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Bilder..


----------



## Bernhard* (20. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Bambine schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Paket aus Japan erhalten ... wunderschöne TN's, Squirrels, Staysee's ...





D.ner schrieb:


> Bilder..



 Stimmt! Bilder sind immer geil!


----------



## Bernhard* (21. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wer von Euch benützt eigentlich auch WACKY-RIGS? Welche Köder/Haken benutzt Ihr dafür??


----------



## moped (21. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> D.nerBilder..





> burn77Zitat:Stimmt! Bilder sind immer geil!
> 
> Gestern 17:13


 
Servus Ihr,

da ich auch auf Fotos steh, und mich so über die Neueinkäufe freue:




oben: Imakatsu Killer Bill Minnow
mitte: 2x Lucky Craft B'Freeze Japan Bass Edition
unten: Lucky Craft Sasara Minnow

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (22. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



moped schrieb:


> Servus Ihr,
> 
> da ich auch auf Fotos steh, und mich so über die Neueinkäufe freue:
> 
> ...



 Ej Moped!  Der Imakastsu hat ja den übelsten "Anti-Schwanz-Beiss-Zwilling"!!!


----------



## camilos (22. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi,



> Wer von Euch benützt eigentlich auch WACKY-RIGS? Welche Köder/Haken benutzt Ihr dafür??


 
Eigentlich ganz stinknormale leichte Jigköpfe oder, wenn der Wacky ganz schwerelos sein sollte, dann ein 1er Offset oder die 08/15 Gamakatsu-Haken die für Karpfen oder Barsch empfohlen werden, je nach Größe des Koders. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass, fast genauso wie beim Drop Shotten, die Wackies mit guten normalen Haken laufen, ohne viel Wissenschaft oder Geheimnisse.

Ein Wacky-Purist darf mich steinigen  aber so lange es gut läuft, will ich keine hochgradige wissenschaftliche Wissenschaft daraus machen.

Grüße


----------



## BeeJay (22. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ej Moped!  Der Imakastsu hat ja den übelsten "Anti-Schwanz-Beiss-Zwilling"!!!


Der Zwilling ist wirklich übel. Bei großen Hechten und Barschen meist kein Problem, 40er~50er Hechte hauen sich den Zwilling mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit übelst zwischen die Kiemenbögen. #t 

In Gewässern mit entsprechendem Kleinhechtbestand bitte abmontieren, man fängt dadurch bestimmt nicht weniger... 
Der Lauf ist genial, die Killerbills sind aber eher für langsame Präsentation gedacht. Sie brechen bei zu schnellem Zug leicht zur Seite aus und sind speziell in der kalten Jahreszeit unschlagbar. #6 

...es sind wirklich *echte* Twitchköder (um das Modewort wieder einmal zu benutzen). Möglichst schräg vor potenzielle Unterstände werfen, auf gewünschte Tiefe bringen - 2 kurze Schläge mit der Rute und dann mindestens auf 10 zählen, nochmal *ein* kurzer Schlag, wieder laaaaange stehen lassen...

Rute festhalten nicht vergessen, die Bisse kann man eigentlich nicht verpassen. :q :q :q

BeeJay

/Edit: Vor allem die Farben sind genial:


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@BeeJay Eine schöne Sammlung hast du da. 

Ich habe den kleineren "Super Killer Bill". Bei den paar Testläufen die er am ersten Tag hinter sich hatte, fiel mir auf, dass der doch etwas tiefer geht. Zumindestens um den vernünftig zu testen 

Weiß einer von euch wie tief der Killer Bill, Super Killer Bill, Power Bill läuft?


Naja, ab Mai kann man den wohl besser ausprobieren, zudem muss man dann auch nicht versuchen, beim Testen keine Hechte zu fangen.



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zwilling ist wirklich übel. Bei großen Hechten und Barschen meist kein Problem, 40er~50er Hechte hauen sich den Zwilling mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit übelst zwischen die Kiemenbögen.


 
Das ist gut zu wissen, dann muss ich den bei Zeiten wohl mal entfernen.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Beejay es wird Zeit dass der 1.06. ins Land kommt es sei denn du kommst mal vorher in heimatlich3e Gefilde....will mal seheh wie die so laufen. Habe übrigens die Visosns geholt sind absolut goil.... der hier http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/lure/MIYABI/miyabi.htm
flankt und blitzt wie die Sau...treibt dabei langsam auf,
der http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/lure/95/95.htm
ist suspender und spielt mehr aus als man ihm ansieht.....flankt ebenfalls gaaaanz wunderbar


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Thorsten es wird Zeit dass der 1.06. ins Land kommt es sei denn du kommst mal vorher in heimatlich3e Gefilde....will mal seheh wie die so laufen. Habe übrigens die Visosns geholt sind absolut goil.... der hier http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/lure/MIYABI/miyabi.htm
> flankt und blitzt wie die Sau...treibt dabei langsam auf,
> der http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/lure/95/95.htm
> ist suspender und spielt mehr aus als man ihm ansieht.....flankt ebenfalls gaaaanz wunderbar


 
Würd ich auch gerne sehen!!!! :c


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@rainer1962


man Rainer,wie gooil sind die denn???!!!!!!!!Der Knaller die Teile!!#6 

Was kostet so einer und wo bekommt man die direkt her??


Meinen Senner hab ich am Samstag getestet-Was soll ich sagen,ist ok aber vom Hocker hat er mich jetzt nicht gerissen!!
Muß ihm nochmal intensiv ne Chance geben!!


maesox


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

direkt bekommst du die bei Plat den Link anklicken dann biste im Shop , kosten so um die 15€ umgerechnet


----------



## BeeJay (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Thorsten es wird Zeit dass der 1.06. ins Land kommt es sei denn du kommst mal vorher in heimatlich3e Gefilde....will mal seheh wie die so laufen.


na hast du ein Glück... :q
Seit eben ist raus, dass ich nächstes WE bis einschließlich 1.5. wieder "daheim" sein werde (Forellen"spinnen" & Barbenfeedern), genauso wie am 15./16. Mai zur offiziellen Saisoneröffnung, wenn es am RNPG-Wasser wieder zugeht wie am Frankfurter Flughafen. 

Ich werde meine Baitcaster und das Barschzeugs "vorsichtshalber" mal mitbringen, von mir aus auch die Killerbills - um deine Neugier zu befriedigen. Sonst noch irgendwelche Köder-guck-Wünsche?|supergri 

Was meinst du, wie sehr ich mich auf die paar arbeitsfreien Tage am Wasser freue... :q
Wenn alles klappt, sind wir schon ab September wieder dauerhaft "daheim", dann haste vor mir sowieso keine Ruhe mehr... :q :q :q
HF,

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> na hast du ein Glück... :q
> Seit eben ist raus, dass ich nächstes WE bis einschließlich 1.5. wieder "daheim" sein werde (Forellen"spinnen" & Barbenfeedern), genauso wie am 15./16. Mai zur offiziellen Saisoneröffnung, wenn es am RNPG-Wasser wieder zugeht wie am Frankfurter Flughafen.


ich kenne da ein paar Stellen die werden nicht befischt werden, ausser von 2 Tackleidioten#6 


> Ich werde meine Baitcaster und das Barschzeugs "vorsichtshalber" mal mitbringen, von mir aus auch die Killerbills - um deine Neugier zu befriedigen. Sonst noch irgendwelche Köder-guck-Wünsche?|supergri


die Killer reichen fürs erste, den Rest machen wir dann zwei Wochen später, wenn der rest der horde dabei ist:q 




BeeJay schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, sind wir schon ab September wieder dauerhaft "daheim", dann haste vor mir sowieso keine Ruhe mehr... :q :q :q
> HF,
> 
> BeeJay


 
da wurde es aber zeit


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



			
				rainer1962;1558703[URL schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/lure/95/95.htm[/URL]
> ist suspender und spielt mehr aus als man ihm ansieht.....flankt ebenfalls gaaaanz wunderbar


 
Ja, der gute zittert ganz schön nach ehe er zum Stillstand kommt 
Is schon schick was die da an Gimmicks eingebaut haben.
Und fast genauso wichtig, für mich zumindest, sie lassen sich auch noch sehr gut werfen.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> , sie lassen sich auch noch sehr gut werfen.


 

jep, das ist das schöne an den japanern immer irgendwelche Gimmicks wie Zittern schaukeln oder ähnl. eingebaut und die meisten Modelle haben spitzen Flugeigenschafften#6


----------



## @dr! (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Hab beschlossen,daß ich bis ende Mai keinen Kunstköder mehr kaufe.



wie war das?:vik: |bla:


----------



## BeeJay (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



melis schrieb:


> Der ist von T.H. Tackle, dass ist eine Salzwasser Marke von Jackall.


Für diese Aussage hätte ich gerne mal eine verlässliche Quelle (und komm' mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Lurezjp). :q



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jep, das ist das schöne an den japanern immer irgendwelche Gimmicks [...] und die meisten Modelle haben spitzen Flugeigenschafften#6


Irgendwo muss der Anschaffungspreis auch gerechtfertigt sein... 

Ich bringe noch einen IK180 bzw. IK 250 zum testen mit. :m 

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage hätte ich gerne mal eine verlässliche Quelle (und komm' mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Lurezjp). :q
> 
> Irgendwo muss der Anschaffungspreis auch gerechtfertigt sein...


 
Preis ist ja relativ....wenn ich die in der BRD gängigen Fabrikate sehe...die sind auch net viel günstiger (wenn überhaupt)


> Ich bringe noch einen IK180 bzw. IK 250 zum testen mit. :m
> 
> BeeJay


 
jep mach mal auf dass die Räuber das fürchten lernen, dann werde ich die Führung schon "beherrschen" wenns los geht#6


----------



## melis (23. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage hätte ich gerne mal eine verlässliche Quelle (und komm' mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Lurezjp). :q


Ganz sicher ist das der Typ Teiji Hamada heißt. Das hier ist seinen Seite http://www.t-hamada.com/.
Ganz sicher ist das er für Jackall gearbeitet hat. Ganz sicher das er für Salzwasser zuständig war. Den Rest sicher ich noch einmal ab, nur für dich. Schließlich willst du es genau wissen. Bevor ich etwas nicht 100%es behaupte.
(Lurezjp ist keine verlässliche Quelle, sondern ein ArXXXXXXX. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und eine andere verlässliche Quelle).


----------



## Bernhard* (24. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



melis schrieb:


> ...(Lurezjp ist keine verlässliche Quelle, sondern ein ArXXXXXXX. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und eine andere verlässliche Quelle).


 
Ein Ars... darf er ja sein, aber meine kürzlich bestellten Köder und Haken soll er trotzdem rüberwachsen lassen!!! |evil:


----------



## melis (24. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Kennt jemand die Tauchtiefen der Megabass Vision 95, 100, 110?

@ Burn77
Das hat er noch gut im Griff. Noch!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (24. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



melis schrieb:


> ...
> @ Burn77
> Das hat er noch gut im Griff. Noch!!!


 
Das will ich auch hoffen. Ist zwar nicht meine erste Bestellung bei Ihm, wenn das Zeug jetzt aktuell nicht kommt, wärs aber trotzdem ziemlich madig.


----------



## Dorschi (24. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Was hat er denn verbockt?
Hab da noch was in der Warteliste!


----------



## Bernhard* (26. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Rewiev von TT über die Squad Minnow!!


----------



## sickly86 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

zum squad minnow: ist es normal, dass der köder so kopflastig ist?.. ich hab nur nen ganz kleinen snap gefischt, daran kanns nicht liegen...


----------



## Bernhard* (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> zum squad minnow: ist es normal, dass der köder so kopflastig ist?.. ich hab nur nen ganz kleinen snap gefischt, daran kanns nicht liegen...


 
Leider sind die Jackall Köder aufs direkte Anknoten von Mono an den ovalen Sprengring konzipiert. Da macht das teilweise leider schon etwas zu viel aus. Bei meinen Köder, die prinzipiell mit Stahlvorfach gefischt werden und das Einhängen des Snaps trotzdem noch möglichist, entferne ich die Sprengringe. Etwas besser ist es dann aber halt leider noch nicht optimal.

Schreib ich jetzt aber nur so aus dem Kopf, hab die Squad Minnow schonzeitbedingt leider über ein halben Jahr nicht mehr gefischt. Nächste Woche weis ich mehr... |supergri


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So Die Rapfensaison kann jetzt auch beginnen.
Ich bin uffjetackelt!


----------



## Dart (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Dorschi
Die Popper sind wirklich genial und megageil verarbeitet
Hier mal einige Köder aus den Japan-Schmiedenn die nicht so bekannt sind, und für Raub,-und Friedfisch gleichermaßen interessant sein dürften.
"Coike" von Megabass
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=60121&stc=1&d=1177659736
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=60122&stc=1&d=1177659736
Und "Spider" von Imakatsu
http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/products/pro_a030e.html
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=60123&stc=1&d=1177659965
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=60124&stc=1&d=1177659965
Beide Köder sind fängig wenn sie im Zeitlupentempo getwitscht werden, Coike am besten mit einem vorgeschalteten Bleischrot, der Spider besser unbeschwert am Offset Haken direkt an der Wasseroberfläche.
Für Fans von geschleppten Swimbaits ala Castaic sollten folgende Baits eine echte Alternative sein.
Cofunazzy
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=60125&stc=1&d=1177660088
http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/products/pro_a002e.html
und
Husky Hassuzy
http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/products/pro_a010e.html
Greetz Reiner


----------



## maesox (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hammer!!!! Die machen sich echt Gedanken übers Fische fangen!!!!! 


maesox


----------



## Chrizzi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> Für Fans von geschleppten Swimbaits ala Castaic sollten folgende Baits eine echte Alternative sein.
> Cofunazzy
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=60125&stc=1&d=1177660088
> http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/products/pro_a002e.html
> ...


 
Wenn die nur noch soooooo teuer wären und noch in einer vernüntigen Tiefe laufen würden....


----------



## Dart (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Die Edelschmieden sind allemal nicht gerade billig, leider 
Wenn ich die Verarbeitungsqualität betrachte, haben andere "teure" Hersteller wie Caistaic eindeutig Nachholbedarf:q 
Wie du deine Köder auf Tiefe bringst...wird dir hier sicherlich....in einem neuen Thread....beantwortet.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Vor allem, wenn man bei Castaic vorm ersten Benutzen schon mal den Schwanz nachkleben darf!


----------



## barsch_zocker (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Der, die ,das "Coike" is nich von Megabass sondern von Hideup.
http://www.hideup.jp/products/coike.php

Oder stecken die unter einer Decke?


----------



## Living Dead (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man bei Castaic vorm ersten Benutzen schon mal den Schwanz nachkleben darf!



Hab mit ner 6er Forelle von denen genau 3 Hechte gefangen und beim dritten flog der Gummikörper weg....

Seit dem nur noch Hardbaits ; )


----------



## Bernhard* (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hab mit ner 6er Forelle von denen genau 3 Hechte gefangen und beim dritten flog der Gummikörper weg....
> 
> Seit dem nur noch Hardbaits ; )


 
Du Glücklicher!!
Ich hab meine letzte und gleichzeitig erste 23er Castaic beim 5ten Wurf "abgeschnalzt"...und weg war sie!!!
Das zum Thema "floating"!! :r


----------



## Chrizzi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hab mit ner 6er Forelle von denen genau 3 Hechte gefangen und beim dritten flog der Gummikörper weg....
> 
> Seit dem nur noch Hardbaits ; )


 

Und vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Husky Hassuzy besser läuft (zumindestens im Video) als der Castaic und überwiegend ein Hardbait ist, in etwa das gleiche kostet. 


Die Köper vom Castaic sind (gaub ich) auch nicht sonderlich für Hechte ausgelegt... die sind doch so schnell über und über mit Löchern/Rissen/Schlitzen übersäht - das ist mir das Geld nicht wert mit sowas auf Hechte zu angeln.


----------



## Dart (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Der, die ,das "Coike" is nich von Megabass sondern von Hideup.
> http://www.hideup.jp/products/coike.php
> 
> Oder stecken die unter einer Decke?


 
Ich hab nur ein Muster geschenkt bekommen, und das wurde mir als Megabass-Bait vorgestellt, mag sein das die verschwägert sind. Man blickt da eh nicht genau durch, ich habe einige Megabass Köder die unter dem Namen Ito vertrieben werden....auf jeden Fall ist Coike ein sehr interessanter Köder.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Kay (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin zusammen


> Die Köper vom Castaic sind (gaub ich) auch nicht sonderlich für Hechte ausgelegt... die sind doch so schnell über und über mit Löchern/Rissen/Schlitzen übersäht - das ist mir das Geld nicht wert mit sowas auf Hechte zu angeln.


 
Würde ich auch nicht machen. Ich habe einen einzigen Castaic und der liegt nur aus einem Grund mit in meiner Köderbox. Wenn ich mal Kontakt zu einem Fettböller von Hecht habe der sich bei mehrmaligen Köderwechsel nur als Nachläufer hervortut dann ist genau dieser Castaic für diese linke Bazille meine letzte Waffe. :q Wenn er da nicht draufknallt habe ich mir nichts mehr vorzuwerfen. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Living Dead (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> 
> Würde ich auch nicht machen. Ich habe einen einzigen Castaic und der liegt nur aus einem Grund mit in meiner Köderbox. Wenn ich mal Kontakt zu einem Fettböller von Hecht habe der sich bei mehrmaligen Köderwechsel nur als Nachläufer hervortut dann ist genau dieser Castaic für diese linke Bazille meine letzte Waffe. :q Wenn er da nicht draufknallt habe ich mir nichts mehr vorzuwerfen.
> ...



Genau so werde ichs in Zukunft auch machen. Hatte die Forelle insgesamt vllt 500m geschleppt...und auf der Strecke 5 Bisse und davon 3 nach oben befördert. Der Letzte war dann das Ende für den Softbait.


----------



## sa-s (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher!!
> Ich hab meine letzte und gleichzeitig erste 23er Castaic beim 5ten Wurf "abgeschnalzt"...und weg war sie!!!
> Das zum Thema "floating"!! :r



was host denn da bloss wieder für ein seil drauf g´habt?

servas 

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (27. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Gibt es eigendlich schon den Javallon Hard auf dem Japanischen Markt?

Der wäre doch mal sehr interessant. Sieht schon was besser aus als ein Castaic, Husky Hassuzy oder Cofunazzy. Da ist auch kein Gummi dran, was von irgendwem zerfressen werden könnte.


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> was host denn da bloss wieder für ein seil drauf g´habt?
> 
> servas
> 
> sepp



 15er PowerPro - schien wohl stark unterdimensioniert! (


----------



## hechtangler_tom (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hab mir letztens den Megabass X-80 Trickdarter gekauft und muss sagen, dass das der geilste Wobbler ist, den ich je gefischt habe. Perfekt zum twitchen und super Wurfeigenschaften. Damit hab ich gestern Quasi auf Ansage nach ca. 5 min. einen Hecht überlisten könne.


----------



## melis (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich habe Post von Shimreels bekommen, ich dachte dieser sitzt in Japan, der Brief war aber aus Singapur. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



melis schrieb:


> Ich habe Post von Shimreels bekommen, ich dachte dieser sitzt in Japan, der Brief war aber aus Singapur. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Hab ja auch schon ein paar Pakete von Ihm bekommen - ist mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen. Ein weiteres Paket ist unterwegs - da werd ich dann gleich drauf achten.


----------



## moped (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Servus,

bei mir ist das auch immer so, die Päkchen kommen aus Singapur! War mir aber bisher wurscht, hab den Jarvis auch noch nicht danach gefragt, Hauptsache die Köder kommen an!!! 

Jürgen


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi,

Ich habe vor bei Shimreels mir ein paar Wobbler zu besorgen. Von den Imakatsu Super Killer Bill bin ich ziemlich begeistert, genauso von den Squirrels. 

Da es ja ein paar mehr "Bills" gibt, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand die hat, oder weiß, ob die verschiedenen Modelle schwimmen oder sinken, oder "im Wasser stehen".

Der Super Killer Bill ist suspend, also steht im Wasser. 
Der Power Bill ist floating -> schwimmt. 

Die beiden kenn ich. 
Da es bei Shimreels aber noch ein paar mehr gibt, wollte ich mal wissen wie die sich im Wasser verhalten.

Wind Killer Bill Minnow
Killer Bill Minnow
Power Bill Minnow Suspend

Die sind da noch aufgelistet. 

Der Power Bill Minnow Suspend dürfte klar sein, aber die anderen beiden... beim Killer Bill vermute ich, dass er auch "suspend" ist - beim Wind Killer Bill Minnow hab ich keinen Plan.

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

Chrizzi


----------



## barsch_zocker (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Killer Bill is auch n Suspender meine zumindest, selbst mit SV:g
Der Wind Killer Bill scheint neu zu sein, zumindest lässt sich noch nichts dazu auf der Imaka HP finden, eigentlich wunderts. Sollte die Hersteller HP nich die erste sein auf der man n neues Produkt finden sollte?
Aber von den Angaben her, die der Herr bei ebay macht, is es n Variation des Super Killer Bills.
Meine Gedanken dazu.

TL


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Killer Bill is auch n Suspender meine zumindest, selbst mit SV:g
> Der Wind Killer Bill scheint neu zu sein, zumindest lässt sich noch nichts dazu auf der Imaka HP finden, eigentlich wunderts. Sollte die Hersteller HP nich die erste sein auf der man n neues Produkt finden sollte?
> Aber von den Angaben her, die der Herr bei ebay macht, is es n Variation des Super Killer Bills.
> Meine Gedanken dazu.
> ...


 
Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung zum Killer Bill ja richtig. 

Ja zum Wind Killer Bill gibt's leider nichts auf der Imakatsu Homepage - fand ich auch seltsam.
Der dürfte ja ein Stück flacher laufen als der Super Killer Bill, wenn ich mir die Schaufel so ansehe. Nach Shimreels 1-1,5m.

Aber nach Shimreels läuft der Super Killer Bill auch 1-1,5m und ich habe den Verdacht, dass der merkbar tiefer läuft - vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein|kopfkrat.
Ein Stahl habe ich auch davor - wäre auch schlecht wenn nicht . Auch mit SV schwebt der Superkiller Bill noch sehr gut im Wasser, obwohl er ganz ganz langsam sinkt.. würde ich es noch als Schweben bezeichnen. 

Wie tief läuft denn der Killer Bill? Shimrrels sagt max. 2,5m, was ja deutlich mehr ist im Gegensatz zum Super Killer Bill. Läuft der vielleicht auch tiefer, als angegeben?


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Jepp Power Bills sind je nach Typ schwimmend oder schwebend, ist auch auf auf dem Rücken der jeweiligen Bills gekennzeichnet...







Auf den Wind Killer Bill bin ich auch schon gespannt, scheint Tauchschaufelbedingt etwas flacher als der Super Killer Bill zu gehen... Mal sehen wann die ersten aussagekräftigen Informationen dazu kommen#6

Grüße, Arne


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> [...]Der dürfte ja ein Stück flacher laufen als der Super Killer Bill, wenn ich mir die Schaufel so ansehe[...]





> Auf den Wind Killer Bill bin ich schon gespannt, scheint Tauchschaufelbedingt etwas flacher als der Super Killer Bill zu gehen...


Da war ich wohl zu lange mit Photos machen+hochladen beschäftigt|rolleyes



> Aber nach Shimrrels läuft der Super Killer Bill auch 1-1,5m und ich habde den verdacht, dass der merkbar tiefer läuft - aber vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein|kopfkrat


Da bist du nicht der Einzige. Never ever taucht der nur 1,5m. Grob geschätzt dürften es schon 3m, wenn nicht sogar 3,5m sein...


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Raubfisch_angler schrieb:


> Jepp Power Bills sind je nach Typ schwimmend oder schwebend, ist auch auf auf dem Rücken der jeweiligen Bills gekennzeichnet...


 
Ja im eBay Shop ist auch ein Power Bill als Suspender - leider kostet der als Suspender auch gleich ~7,50€ mehr, was ich nicht verstehen kann. 

Ich finde die als Suspender auch angenehmer, da man die einfach nach dem twitchen "stehen" lassen kann. 

Was ich ärgerlich finde, ist dass es 100-tausend verschiedene Farben gibt und ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Ein Katalog mit allen Farben wäre klasse, jetzt klick ich mich durch sämtliche ähnliche Farben und gucke wie welche aussieht. Bis man da durch ist kann man von vorne anfangen #q. 
Aber eigendlich ist es schon gut, das es diese riesige Farbpalette gibt, weil man so ziemlich genau das findet was man sucht (wenn man sucht).


----------



## sickly86 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich denke schon, dass 1,5m beim super killer bill stimmen, getwitcht auf jeden fall. dieser looping lure bricht ja seitlich stark aus, macht saltos und ist sonst auch echt "krank".
normal eingeholt geht er sicherlich um einiges tiefer.


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Sickly86: Stimmt, bei harten Twiches bricht der SKP gut zur Seite aus...aber prügelst du deine Köder direkt nach dem Auswerfen non Stop hart durchs Wasser?:q Dann dürfte dieser wirklich nur auf knappe 1,5m gehen.
Auf die gewünschte Tiefe bringen, stehen lassen, zarte Schläge mit der Rute lassen den Köder wesentlich aufreizender spielen und im Endeffekt auch tiefer gehen...


----------



## plattform7 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo, Kunstköder-Liebhaber...

Hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem Bonnie 95 SH von Illex... Hatte den gestern ganz kurz am Karabiner gehbt, habe seine Aktion jedoch nicht verstanden :q... Der Wobbler taucht mit dem Hintern im Wasser ab, so dass nur der Kopf aus dem Wasser guckt und lässt sich überhaupt nicht irgendwie führen, sondern schlängelt da so rum und überschlägt sich - so läuft jeder Wobbler, bei dem sich der Drilling um das Vorfach gewickelt hat#c Ist meiner kaput oder schnalle ich´s nicht, den richtig einzusetzen?


----------



## schroe (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi PF7,
den Bonnie muss man einmal etwas härter "anrucken", damit er den Hintern aus dem Wasser bekommt und dann rhythmisch, mit weichen Zügen an der Oberfläche gleiten lassen.
Er gleitet in seitlich ausgedehnten Bahnen. Je länger der Zug und je größer die Pause (nicht warten, bis er steht), desto weiter die Gleitbahn.
Wenn das hinhaut, versuch mal Varianten mit bewußten "Arrhythmien" (auch Stopps mit anschließenden sehr scharfem Anrucken sind beliebt). 
Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, wirst du den Bonnie lieben lernen.

Einfach eingekurbelt, wedelt er nur seicht hin und her (wie du es beschrieben hast). Spricht manchmal auch Rapfen (sicher auch Meerforellen) an. Ist aber komplett langweilig. ;-)


----------



## plattform7 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Jungs! Ihr liegt hier aber auf der Lauer, wahr? :q

Kaum Frage gestellt und schon so viel fachliches Input #6
Danke, ich werde es ausprobieren, habe mich dann nur dusselig angestellt - dachte schon mein "hübscher" wäre kaput :q


----------



## schroe (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Versuch zunächst die Abstände zwischen den Zügen gering zu halten um der Kugel im Inneren nicht die Gelegenheit zu bieten, zurückzurollen. Nach dem Zug, mit der Rutenspitze wieder in Richtung Köder wandern (ihm "Schnur geben", damit der Bonnie Spielraum zum Gleiten hat).
Danach kannst du mit den Zeitintervallen "spielen". Die Zeitintervalle beeinflussen auch den "Klicksound" der durch das "Kugelwandern" erzeugt wird.
Bei "scharfen" Rutenbewegungen "ploppt" der Bonnie (bei zu "scharfen" küselt er um die eigene Achse). Ist auch ein nettes Feature.
Für Hechte leg längere Stopps ein (sie liegen u.U. im/am Kraut/am Grund/Geäst und taxieren zunächst nur), sie benötigen Zeit um ihren Angriffswinkel auszurichten. Verschwindet der Köder aus der Reichweite/dem Sichtbereich, wird er nicht attackieren oder nbenherschießen.
Für Barsche, kannst du richtig mit der Rutenspitze "losrattern".
Die kleben am Bonnie, bis sie ihn endlich haben.


----------



## plattform7 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Danke!, werde ich probieren, ich habe dann wohl zu heftige Ruck´s gemacht und zu lange dazwischen gewartet...


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Danke!, werde ich probieren, ich habe dann wohl zu heftige Ruck´s gemacht und zu lange dazwischen gewartet...



Denk Dir nichts! Hab bei meinem ersten PENCILBAIT auch blöd geschaut wie komisch der im Wasser liegt. Wenn man ihn dann richtig führt (siehe Schroe´s Postings) dann ist wann gleich wieder versöhnt.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ist das normal, dass die Javallons nicht mal einen Barsch überstehen?

Ich habe heute ein ~25cm Barsch mit einem Javallon 110 gefangen, naja vom Javallon hab ich nur noch das Kopfteil, der Schwanz ist komplett ab.  

Wäre ärgerlich wenn die nur für einen Fisch halten, weil so ganz günstig sind die ja auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## barsch-jäger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

sacht mal sind die Köders in Japan wo ihr die da so bestellt eigentlcih wesentlcih günstiger als hier oder halt nur andere farbn usw ??

Gruß/Flo


----------



## camilos (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Ist das normal, dass die Javallons nicht mal einen Barsch überstehen?


 
Ja, leider. Mir ist es sogar passiert, dass ein Döbel mir ein Javallon zerfetzt hat. Für Hecht ist das zwar eine effektive, aber teure Angelegenheit. 



> sacht mal sind die Köders in Japan wo ihr die da so bestellt eigentlcih wesentlcih günstiger als hier oder halt nur andere farbn usw


 
Wesentlich billiger bzw. überhaupt vorhanden. Es gibt etliche Ködermarken bzw -modelle aus Nipponland, die man hier in D nicht bekommt oder, wenn dann nur für einen wesentlich höheren Preis (manchmal sogar das Doppelte oder evtl mehr). Die Auswahl ist auch größer.

Grüße


----------



## bennie (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wieo machen die das Rückrat des Köders nicht aus nem Netzgeflecht aus Kevlar oder so.....


----------



## Dart (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Benni
Du bist nicht der Erste der sich das fragt:q,
Im Hardbait-Bereich top, bei den Softbaits innovativ, aber nach m.M. nicht in der praxisnahen Qualität die den Preis rechtfertigen würde.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Jep sehe das ähnlich wie Dart, sind halt ruck zuck im Eimer.....
bei den Japanern sthet, so sehe ich das zumindest, die Fängigkeit im Vordergrund, nicht unbedingt die Haltbarkeit. Will heissen ein Köder mit "Fischgarantie" wird bei den Japanern immer absatz finden, für Köder mit Haltbarkeit und "eingeschränkter Fischgarantie" haben die ihre Hardbaits.
Ob der javallion noch so gut laugfen würde wenn er mehr auf Haltbarkeit getrimmt wird ist doch stark anzuzweifeln. Bei den real Baits verhält es sich ja genauso, sind unter Umständen nach dem ersten hecht auch zerlegt. Ist schon passiert dass ein Halbstarker den Körper geklaut hat ohne gehakt zu werden.


----------



## camilos (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Rainer,

Real Baits, Hecht und Haltbarkeit ist m.E.n. ein Glückspiel. Ich besaß einen, der nach der 2. Attacke völlig kaputt und unbrauchbar war.

Einen anderen dagegen hielt über 15 Hechte bis ich ihn gegen einen Stein zerschmettert habe. #q. Selber schuld, wenn man nicht werfen kann!

Meine anderen setze ich für Hechte nur sporadisch ein, meistens nur wenn alles Andere (inkl. Jackall 180 und Javallons) versagt hat.

Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Schade... die Javallons sind eigendlich echt klasse, traurig ist nur, dass der nichts aushält. 
Eigendlich ein Wunder, dass man den so rauspeitschen kann.

Ich habe bisher 2 davon "kaputt" gemacht, den einem im Barsch, den anderen im Hecht um den Offset Haken zu testen - klappte prima.
Der Javallon war sogar bis kurz vor der Landung in einem Stück auf dem Stahl, aber beim letzten starken Schüttel flog der Körper weg. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der an der Stelle angerissen war, ansonsten könnte man die auch nicht auswerfen.
Mein Zielfisch ist auch nicht der Hecht, den will ich eigendlich umgehen, wird aber kaum möglich sein. Fangen will ich Zander, wenn große Barsche da sind, freu ich mich auch über diese.

Leider... muss ich sagen... bin ich dennoch am überlegen, ob ich mir noch noch welche besorge, weil das Laufverhalten wirklich einmalig ist. Gibt es da eine günstige Bezugsquelle die auch eine größere Auswahl hat?
Ich würde die größen 90 und 110 suchen, aber hab nirgens einen wirklich brauchbaren Shop gefunden, oder bleibt da nur eBay?

Ich werde die nochmal testen, besonders in der Dämmerung/Nacht und die nicht auf dem Grund anbieten.
Wenn das Erfolg verspricht, kauf ich die.

Gibt es eigendlich noch andere Gummiköder in/aus Japan die eventuell ein Ticken mehr halten? Oder sind die hier angebotenen GuFi dann im Prinzip das gleiche?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann das Packet von Shimreels kommt, dann kann ich mal eine Aussage zum "Wind Killer Bill" machen.


----------



## barsch-jäger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



camilos schrieb:


> Wesentlich billiger bzw. überhaupt vorhanden. Es gibt etliche Ködermarken bzw -modelle aus Nipponland, die man hier in D nicht bekommt oder, wenn dann nur für einen wesentlich höheren Preis (manchmal sogar das Doppelte oder evtl mehr). Die Auswahl ist auch größer.


 
Interssiert mich jetzt mal, was kostet denn dann da zb ein Squirrel oder Megabass Griffon in € umgerechnet??


----------



## Florelli (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Von Lake Fork Tackle aus den USA gibt es auch einen deutlich günstigeren Javallon. Hab grad keinen Link parat kann man aber schnell finden.

Das interessante daran ist, dass LFT angeblich den Prototyp entwickelt hat. Dieser Köder fing bei einem Wettbewerb scheinbar unglaublich gut, wodurch ein Spross aus dem Hause Imakatsu auf den FLT ProStaffer aufmerksam wurde und sich den Köder zeigen lies. Was letztendlich dabei rausgekommen ist wissen wir, nur ob die Geschichte stimmt wird Imakatsu wohl nie zugeben.


----------



## Dart (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ob der javallion noch so gut laugfen würde wenn er mehr auf Haltbarkeit getrimmt wird ist doch stark anzuzweifeln.


Hi Rainer
Ich denke das es nicht wirklich schwierig ist ein flexibles, leichtes Material, mit ein zu gießen. Ein Stück von einem simplen Fischernetz wurde da schon die Haltbarkeit um 1000% steigern.
Es geht wohl eher darum, das wir die Köder entdecken, die aber gar nicht für unsere hiesigen Räuber entwickelt wurden, und das sich bislang in Nippon keiner Kopfschmerzen über den relativ kleinen Markt bei uns macht.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



barsch-jäger schrieb:


> Interssiert mich jetzt mal, was kostet denn dann da zb ein Squirrel oder Megabass Griffon in € umgerechnet??


 
Ich hab mir ein Squirrel DD 76 für nichtmal 10€ gekauft (9.XX€). 
Geh einfach auf eBay.de -> erweiterte Suche -> Verkäufer "Shimreels" -> Standort "Weltweit". So kommst du zu seinen Shop. Es gibt aber noch viele mehr, aber Shimreels hat mir am meisten Wobbler geboten zum guten Preis. Leider viel meine Auswahl ehr klein aus, da ich tieflaufende gesucht habe und diese in Japan anscheinend nicht sehr gebraucht werden. 



Zu den Javallon: Dart hat recht... einfach ein Netz als "Mittelgräte" einzufügen könnte nicht soooo schwierig sein. Wer die Imakatsu (Super/Power) Killer Bill kennt, dürfte auch den Gummischwanz kennen, der ist auch so gut wie unverwüstlich zumindestens beim einfachen Ziehen. Sowas als "Mittelgräte" wäre auch sehr flexibel und dürfte zumindestens das Kaputtschütteln um einiges verhindern.
Aber es wird wohl ehr so sein, dass die da drüben einfach nicht solche Fische haben wie wir hier... Ich würde mir auch niemals einen 200 Javallon zulegen, damit kann man doch nur Hechte angeln und der hält nur für einen. Ob 5-7€ für einen Javallon der Größe gerechtfertigt sind, wenn man damit einen einzigen Hecht fangen kann, womöglich noch einen Kleinen?!?! Das sei dahingestellt, ich würde es definitiv nicht machen.

Die kleinen dagegen passen ja wenigstens noch recht gut in einen Barsch oder Zander, vondaher sind diese auch wesendlich interessanter.


----------



## camilos (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi,

Es liegt einfach dran, dass die Teile nicht zum Hechtangeln gebaut sind, ganz einfach. Man kann von Glück reden, wenn sie einen Hecht überstehen. Aber sie fangen. Ich habe es am eigenen Leibe erlebt, dass die Black Basses die Teile nicht so schnell kaputt machen. Immer wieder gehen welche kaputt aber es ist bei weitem nicht so häufig. Wahrscheinlich wegen des großen Mauls oder wie sie die Köder attackieren.... ist ja auch egal.

Die Idee mit dem Netz im Inneren des Köders hatte ich auch mal, aber... wenn sie jetzt schon so teuer sind, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was die kosten würden, wenn ihre Herstellung aufwändiger wird... #d

Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



camilos schrieb:


> Es liegt einfach dran, dass die Teile nicht zum Hechtangeln gebaut sind, ganz einfach. Man kann von Glück reden, wenn sie einen Hecht überstehen. Aber sie fangen. Ich habe es am eigenen Leibe erlebt, dass die Black Basses die Teile nicht so schnell kaputt machen. Immer wieder gehen welche kaputt aber es ist bei weitem nicht so häufig. Wahrscheinlich wegen des großen Mauls oder wie sie die Köder attackieren.... ist ja auch egal.


 
Ich hab einen Javallon von einem 25er Barsch nur geteilt zurückbekommen, das hat mich doch etwas stützig gemacht. 
Dass ein Hecht so ein Ding zerpfluckt war mit klar, für diese Zähne/Angriffe ist der definitiv nicht gedacht.

Aber ich habe aber zumindestens gehofft, dass ein Barsch oder Zander den nicht gleich teilen.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Jep sehe das ähnlich wie Dart, sind halt ruck zuck im Eimer.....
> bei den Japanern sthet, so sehe ich das zumindest, die Fängigkeit im Vordergrund, nicht unbedingt die Haltbarkeit....



Die Strapazierfähigkeit der Jackall-Wobbler-Drillinge scheint auch eher auf die Schwarzbarschangelei ausgelegt zu sein (siehe Bild - nach 45er Hecht!)....ist mir aber auch schon bei Megabass passiert...

Etwas blödsinnig finde ich die Verwendung von 3 Mini-Drillingen beim 110er Smash Minnow im Gegensatz zu zwei "anständigen Hecht-Drillingen" bei dem nur einen Zentimeter kleineren Bruder.

Der mittlere (Bauch)Drilling des 110er Smash Minnow wird bei mir prinzipiell entfernt. Die restlichen beiden werden zukünfig durch größere und stärkere Drillinge ersetzt.


----------



## camilos (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi,

hier einige Kleinigkeiten, die ich letztens aus Japanland erhalten habe:

Schöne Crankbaits in stattliche Größe  (Von Lucky, Modell Search Bait Bull):











Ein Modell von Vibration Baits, eine Art Köder, die ich in dieser Saison für mich entdeckt habe (sinkt schön langsam und ist sehr Varianten reich zu führen):






Ein Exot einer bisher mir unbekannten Köderschmniede (war echt ein Schnäppchen ). Das Ding hat einige "schmierige" Fänge in Spanien veranstaltet:






Und 2 Megabarsche:











Auf den 110 (dies ist ein Salzwassermodell) hatte ich in der Lahn auf einer Strecke von ca. 2 Km insgesamt 6 oder 7 Attacken  (von denen blieb nur ein Schniepel hängen :c), es war frustrierend aber auch genial.

Grüße


----------



## moped (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Servus ihr Profis,

kann mir einer von Euch was zu Duel-Ködern erzählen, speziell ob da bestimmte Modelle zu empfehlen sind, was das Laufverhalten und die Verarbeitung betrifft, die Preise sind  ja ganz annehmbar! 

Danke,
Jürgen


----------



## Dart (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Jürgen
Ich hab bislang nur mal kurz Popper von Duel gefischt (freundliche Leihgabe von einem Kumpel)
Die haben mir sehr gut gefallen, da ich sie bei schnellerem Twitchen auch wie einen Pencil fischen kann. 
http://www.ichibantackle.com/picture/26513dpopper_redperch.jpg
Aber auch hier sind die Drillinge zwar nadelscharf, für meinen Geschmack aber auch zu weich. Das Problem sehe ich bei vielen Lures, gerade in den kleinen Größen. Egal ob Nipponlure, Rappala oder Salmo etc.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So, meine erste Köderbestellung ist nun auch bestätigt worden. Folgende Teile habe ich bestellt:



































(Bilder stammen vom eBay-Verkäufer und Evergreen-HP)
Bin mal gespant wie die Köder sind:vik: Ich werde berichten


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Florelli schrieb:


> Von Lake Fork Tackle aus den USA gibt es auch einen deutlich günstigeren Javallon. Hab grad keinen Link parat kann man aber schnell finden.
> 
> Das interessante daran ist, dass LFT angeblich den Prototyp entwickelt hat. Dieser Köder fing bei einem Wettbewerb scheinbar unglaublich gut, wodurch ein Spross aus dem Hause Imakatsu auf den FLT ProStaffer aufmerksam wurde und sich den Köder zeigen lies. Was letztendlich dabei rausgekommen ist wissen wir, nur ob die Geschichte stimmt wird Imakatsu wohl nie zugeben.


 
Meinst du sowas?
http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=1898&CATID=54

Ob das die von dir genannten LFT sind bezweifle ich.

Ansonsten hab ich nichts gefunden...


----------



## Florelli (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Chrizzi nö nö mein eher die hier http://www.lftlures.com/catalog/d2daea31-4430-40b0-aabc-e0ae4b256b32.aspx


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ahh... Ich hab mich auf irgendwelchen Seiten verrannt und diese war leider nicht dabei.

Weißt du ob man da direkt kaufen kann? 
Die sind zwar auch nicht besonders günstig, aber immernoch billiger als Imakatsu.


----------



## moped (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Merci @ DART,

und gleich noch ne Frage hinterher! Kennt und fischt von Euch jemand den YO-ZURI HARDCORE Suspending? Ist auch nicht wirklich teuer und ist in mindestens zwei Längen zu finden (65mm und 90mm sowohl Flach- als auch Tiefläufer)!

Danke,
Jürgen


----------



## mightyeagle69 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ Plattform,
zu den teilen kann ich nur sagen RESPEKT echt fett #6#6#6
Dafür bist abba ganzzzzzzzzzz tief in die Tasche gegangen !!!!


----------



## Florelli (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ahh... Ich hab mich auf irgendwelchen Seiten verrannt und diese war leider nicht dabei.
> 
> Weißt du ob man da direkt kaufen kann?
> Die sind zwar auch nicht besonders günstig, aber immernoch billiger als Imakatsu.



Also es gibt nen Warenkorb, Preise sind angegeben und es steht da wie man bezahlen soll also ich mein schon man kann da direkt bestellen


----------



## plattform7 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> @ Plattform,
> zu den teilen kann ich nur sagen RESPEKT echt fett #6#6#6
> Dafür bist abba ganzzzzzzzzzz tief in die Tasche gegangen !!!!


 
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, ne :q 

Und inzwischen bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass man lieber ein Paar hochwertige, gut laufende Wobbler in der Tasche haben soll (vorausgesetzt, man weiß diese auch richtig einzusetzen), als ´n Haufen nur Paar Euro billigerer, die man eh kaum benutzt...


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

*




*

*Wie geht Ihr eigentlich bei den 3 Drillingen beim 110er Smash Minnow/Arnaud vor?*
*Entfernt Ihr auch einen der 3 Drillinge? Macht Ihr auch grössere drauf?*

Nachdem ich prinzipiell den mittleren Drilling entferne. Habe ich jetzt auch angefangen die originalen (Mini)Drillinge durch grössere zu ersetzen.
Durch den entfernten mittleren Drilling wird der Smash Minnow trotz Stahlvorfach zum ganz langsamen Floater.
Hab jetzt mal am Kopf eine Nr. grösser und hinten 2 Nrn. grösser drauf - das sollte dem Gewicht des Stahlvoraches entgegenwirken, sodass der Smash Minnow wieder schön horizontal im Wasser steht.


----------



## BeeJay (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich prinzipiell den mittleren Drilling entferne. Habe ich jetzt auch angefangen die originalen (Mini)Drillinge durch grössere zu ersetzen.


Meine Erfahrung geht dahin, dass von 10 Fischen 5 am vordersten, 4 am mittleren und einer am Schwanzdrilling hängt. Speziell die Hechte, die ich am hinteren Drilling fing waren auch ausnahmslos kleinere Exemplare, die man nicht unbedingt haken muss. Von daher erntferne ich beim Hechtfischen den Schwanzdrilling, beim Zanderfischen in der Dämmerung bleiben alle drei Drillinge drauf. #6

Die Hakengröße ist auch ausreichend. Beim Hechtfischen ist es egal, aber größere Drillinge sorgen speziell bei Zandern für höhere Fehlbissraten, weil ein größerer Drilling auch schwerer eingesaugt werden kann und "auf dem Weg ins Maul hinein" ggf. "sperrt". 
Viele Fische werden dann von außen an der Lippe oder Wange gehakt und gehen im Laufe des Drills als Aussteiger verloren. :q

Sollten sich speziell die seit 2006 eingesetzten, dunklen Drillinge bei Euch aufbiegen, liegt es meist am Anschlag - zu lasch. 
Steckt nach einem zu lahmen Anschlag nur die Hakenspitze im Maul, reicht der Hebel auch bei kleineren Fischen durchaus aus, den Drilling aufzubiegen. 

Wenn die Spitzen aber bis hinter den Widerhaken eingedrungen sind, halten selbst die alten, silbernen Haken auch bei einem kopfschlagenden Hecht sehr gut, es sei denn man drillt in der Endphase übermäßig hart. In diesem Fall würde sich auch jeder andere Drilling aufbiegen. Sicher sind die VMC härter, ich habe aber unter dem Strich mit den etwas weicheren, dafür schärferen Owner-Haken eine "fast-100%"-Landungsquote.

Viele Haken werden auch beim Hakenlösen über die Hebelwirkung der Lösezange verbogen, wenn die Spitze satt in einer Knochenplatte oder im Knorpel steckt und die Zange "gedreht" wird...

Ihr fischt ja mit Hakengrößen von 6 oder 8, es sollte schon klar sein, dass man damit nicht dagegenhalten kann wie mit den 1er (1/0er) Drillingen eines Jerks oder einem 4/0er Jighaken.

Zur Erinnerung, die Jackalls (Illex) sind mit Owner (_/Edit: oder ähnlich hochqualitativen und scharfen_) Drillingen ausgerüstet! Wenn es damit nicht geht, womit sonst?!

Ich hatte schon mehrfach einen Hechtbiss "vor den Füßen", was zur Folge hatte, dass ein konditionstechnisch "frischer" 70er kopfschlagend an 2m Schnur vor dem Ufer das Wasser schaumig geschlagen hat, ohne dass die Bremse einen mm Schnur nachgegeben hätte. Selbst die "alten" silbernen Haken haben in diesen Fällen super gehalten. Ich muss fairerweise dazu sagen, dass es Monoschnur war und es sich um eine auf die Anwendung abgestimmte Baitcasterrute gehandelt hat. 

Die meisten, die sich über die "miesen" Drillinge bei Illex beschweren fischen in über 90% der Fälle Geflecht an einer zu harten (MH oder H) Rute bzw. forcieren den Drill einfach zu stark. 

Mit Feeling Jungs - mit Feeling... :q​
Sry Burn, wenn ich auch diesmal wieder genau gegensätzlicher Meinung bin, aber ich kann es beweisen - Schroe sei mein Zeuge... 


Florelli schrieb:


> Also es gibt nen Warenkorb, Preise sind angegeben und es steht da wie man bezahlen soll also ich mein schon man kann da direkt bestellen


Wobei es sehr komisch anmutet, dass es auf der ganzen Seite kein Impressum oder ähnliches gibt, nicht mal eine Adresse (abgesehen von eMail Kontaktadresse und Telefonnummer).

Gut, es muss nichts heißen, aber ich wäre vorsichtig einem "Shopbesitzer" der mir nicht einmal seine eigene Adresse mitteilen will, z.B. meine Kreditkarteninfos zu geben... |kopfkrat

Auf der ganzen Seite gibt es auch keine Infos über Auslandsbestellungen bzw. allgemein über Versandkosten...

Die Seite sieht zwar ganz nett aus, ist aber sicher mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt. 
Schickt denen lieber erst einmal eine Email und erkundigt Euch über Versandkosten und Geschäftsbedingungen.
Speziell bei den Amis hört die Welt an der Grenze der USA auf und sollte einer aus dem Ausland bestellen wollen, herrscht entweder Ratlosigkeit - wo liegt eigentlich denn dieses "Germany" (...und haben die da überhaupt Post, Autos und Kühlschränke? :q) - oder die Bestellung wird schlicht ignoriert. Letzteres ist mir schon zwei Mal passiert.

Sollten dann immernoch keine nachprüfbaren Kontaktinformationen in der Mail auftauchen, besser Finger weg.

@Plattform7: Viel Spass mit dem neuen "Spielzeug". :q

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> .....Viele Haken werden auch beim Hakenlösen über die Hebelwirkung der Lösezange verbogen, wenn die Spitze satt in einer Knochenplatte oder im Knorpel steckt und die Zange "gedreht" wird...


 
Touché!! Bin mal tief in mich gegangen...



> ....Sry Burn, wenn ich auch diesmal wieder genau gegensätzlicher Meinung bin, aber ich kann es beweisen - Schroe sei mein Zeuge...


 
No need to be sorry!
Wie immer kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
Ich möchte aber doch erwähnt wissen, dass ich einen anderen Denkansatz habe!
Dir gehts um die Bissausbeute - mir gehts um die Vermeidung langer Operationen nach der Landung. Genau deshalb muss ein Drilling (bei mir prinzipiell der Mittlere) ab.

Vergleicht man Smash Minnow 110 mit 100, so fällt auf, dass der 100er grade mal 1 cm kleiner ist :q und ausserdem nur 2, dafür aber größere Drillinge besitzt.
Aufgrund dessen dachte ich mir, dass diese 2-Drilling-Variante des kleinen Bruders beim grossen Bruder nicht viel schaden kann.

Lieg ich da sooo falsch?


----------



## BeeJay (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Lieg ich da sooo falsch?


Nö, das will ich nicht sagen. Wenn diese Taktik bei dir am Wasser funzt, ist ja alles in Butter. Wer fängt hat Recht... 

Auf Hecht sind größere Haken sicher kein Problem (das Maul ist groß genug), meine Erfahrungen gehen aber speziell auf dem Sektor Zander und Barsch in Richtung Erhöhung der Fehlbissrate. |rolleyes

Erfahrungsgemäß greifen kleine Haken eigentlich immer vorne an/in der Lippe, weil sie im Maul innen wegen des großen "Innenradiusses" nicht so recht fassen können - große Haken aber schon. 
Das zum Thema: Hakenlösen leichtgemacht... 

Es gibt sicher verschiedene, passende Lösungen für das Problem. 
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren oft genug vor diesen Problemen gestanden, speziell weil ich auch einigen Leuten das Spinnfischen näher gebracht habe und entsprechede Fragen kamen.

Es hat sich einfach als clever erwiesen, sich über die Kombi Ruten/Rollen/Schnur und  Führungs- bzw. Drilltechnik Gedanken zu machen, als bei x Ködern irgendwelche Drillinge auszutauschen. 
Seit Geflecht so populär geworden ist, wird es oft genug beim Wobblerfischen auf viel zu harten Ruten eingesetzt. Die Schnur hat kaum Dehnung, die MH- oder H-Rute am besten noch mit schneller Spitzenaktion ist viel zu straff und jetzt biegt sich der Haken auf - welche Überraschung. :q :q :q
Je nach Marke und Blank ist teilweise schon eine M in Kombination mit Geflecht zu hart. 

Ich habe z.B. im Twitching-Thread zum Wobblerfischen (Squirrel & Co.) mit Geflecht zu einer ML Rute geraten (genau wegen der oben beschriebenen Problematik). 
Prompt kam - fast mit Ansage - Rapfen.Ranger, mit Empfehlungen für M und MH Ruten um die Ecke. Genau einer *der* "ich-tausche-die schei**-Illex-Haken-aus" Fraktion. :q

Es gibt eben verschiedene Lösungsansätze... 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@BeeJay

Man wird sehen, was die Tests so bringen. Irgendwie bin ich aber vom um-2-Nrn.-grösseren Schwanz-Drilling garnicht mehr so begeistert.

Glaub aber nicht, dass Du mich von meiner "Anti-3-Drillinge-Einstellung" abbringen kannst. Da tun mir einfach die ganzen 40er Hechte viel zu leid 

Nimmst Du denn den 110er Arnaud zum Zanderfischen in der Dämmerung/Nacht an der Oberfläche? Keinen "Rainer-Reef-Runner"?


----------



## BeeJay (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nimmst Du denn den 110er Arnaud zum Zanderfischen in der Dämmerung/Nacht an der Oberfläche? Keinen "Rainer-Reef-Runner"?


Rainer versucht mich in dem Punkt unterschwellig immer etwas zu missionieren, bisher haben Original Floating, Husky und Arnaud recht gut funktioniert. 

Ich werde jetzt im Juni aber auch mal einen Reef Runner in den Karabiner hängen... 


burn77 schrieb:


> Glaub aber nicht, dass Du mich von meiner "Anti-3-Drillinge-Einstellung" abbringen kannst.


Das will ich garnicht. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit über der Steinschüttung einen Hecht draufzukriegen ist bei uns recht gering auf der Strecke bei Rainer etwas höher. Bei dir z.B. am See mag das ganz anders aussehen.

Ich setzte den 110er Arnaud fast nur noch auf Zander ein. Tagsüber auf Hecht eigentlich nicht mehr, zumindest ganz selten. 

Ich halte aber an meiner Meinung fest, im Zweifel den Schwanzdrilling zu entfernen. 
Erklärung siehe hier.

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich halte aber an meiner Meinung fest, im Zweifel den Schwanzdrilling zu entfernen.
> Erklärung siehe hier.
> ...


 
Aua, das kann "ins Auge gehen"!
Ich denk bei sowas aber immer an Zander/Barsch-Schwanzbeisser... Wobei das bei Flachläufern eigentlich nicht so oft vorkommen sollte.


----------



## Dorschi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Eben kam ein Päckchen von shim..
2 von 4 Ködern in der verkehrten Farbe geliefert! :c
Übrigens den Flap slap finde ich echt böse auf Hecht


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Eben kam ein Päckchen von shim..
> 2 von 4 Ködern in der verkehrten Farbe geliefert! :c
> Übrigens den Flap slap finde ich echt böse auf Hecht


 
Hab auch letzte Woche von ihm ein Paket bekommen... ein komplett falscher Köder und ein Köder in der falschen Farbe (neongelb :v)
Wenn man bedenkt, dass er auch noch beim Liefern länger braucht und die Versandkosten wo anders billiger sind, dann sind seine Preise garnicht mehr so interessant!


----------



## schroe (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Sry Burn, wenn ich auch diesmal wieder genau gegensätzlicher Meinung bin, aber ich kann es beweisen - Schroe sei mein Zeuge...



Auf jeden Fall.#6

@Burn,
du kennst meinen 6cm Favoriten und dessen Drillingsbestückung.
Bei der von BeeJay beschriebenen Herangehensweise, sind aufgebogene Haken die absolute Ausnahme.
Neben vielen Hechten bis 90cm und unzähligen Barschen, haben die Drillinge auch den u. abgelichteten Fisch überlebt (lediglich ein Haken, eines Drillings war "verankert").

0.25er Mono, angepasste Rute und den Fisch nicht versucht herauszukurbeln, denn mehr versucht ihn auszuspielen.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



schroe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.#6
> 
> @Burn,
> du kennst meinen 6cm Favoriten und dessen Drillingsbestückung.
> ...


 
Allzu globige Drillinge auf einer F2-Rute wären ja auch nichts! |rolleyes


----------



## schroe (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Allzu globige Drillinge auf einer F2-Rute wären ja auch nichts!



Nee, kennst den Fisch (Harrison Wettkampfthread). 
Es war die 240iger Seabass.


----------



## Dart (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@BeeJay
Klasse Ausführung#6
Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu das sich dünnwandige, qualitative Haken besser im Fischmaul verankern und das wohl die meisten verlorenen Räuber, bei aufgebogenem Haken, zu stark forciert und mit einer falschen Tackle-Abstimmung gehakt wurden.
Diese ausgewogene Abstimmung funktioniert m.M. nach nur wirklich gut wenn man fernab von Hindernissen fischt. Ansonsten ist man oft auch gezwungen ordentlich Druck aufzubauen. Und dann sind die Haken für mich zu weich
Ist halt irgendwie auch abhängig vom Gewässer, wieviel Spielraum ich dem Fisch gönnen kann.
MfG, Reiner


----------



## Dorschi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> @BeeJay
> Klasse Ausführung#6
> Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu das sich dünnwandige, qualitative Haken besser im Fischmaul verankern und das wohl die meisten verlorenen Räuber, bei aufgebogenem Haken, zu stark forciert und mit einer falschen Tackle-Abstimmung gehakt wurden.
> Diese ausgewogene Abstimmung funktioniert m.M. nach nur wirklich gut wenn man fernab von Hindernissen fischt. Ansonsten ist man oft auch gezwungen ordentlich Druck aufzubauen. Und dann sind die Haken für mich zu weich
> ...




Das trifft es! Ich angele auf Döbel zum Beispiel mit Owner st11 in 8 und 10.
Ok Döbel sind nicht die großen Kämpfer, aber 60er Exemplare sind kein Problem.


----------



## schroe (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Ansonsten ist man oft auch gezwungen ordentlich Druck aufzubauen. Und dann sind die Haken für mich zu weich



Alles hat irgendwann seine Grenzen.
Auch da gilt es, "ausgewogenes Gerät", dazu gehört auch die Köderwahl sowie die Köderkomponenten, bringt den Erfolg.
Im schweren Unterholz ist ein Köder mit feindrahtigem Drilling, an 0.17er Geflecht, mit "druckvoller" Rute die falsche Wahl. Kann man dem Köder und dessen Haken nicht wirklich anlasten.:q

Nimm dir mal einen Squirrel und leg eine Schlaufe direkt in den Hakenbogen (. Dann ziehst du an der Schlaufe. Miss mal nach, wieviel KG Zugkraft du brauchst um den Haken aufzubiegen. Danach häng dieses Gewicht an deine "ausgewogene" Rute.

Denke, BeeJay geht von einem ordentlichen "Hakensetzen" aus (erleichtert, durch Schärfe und Dünndrahtigkeit).


----------



## Dart (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin Schroe
Wie bereits gesagt hat BeeJay alles auf den Punkt gebracht
Bei den hindernissreichen Gewässern liegt die Gefahr ja nicht nur im kampfstarken, cleveren Fisch, der gezielt in den Unterstand flüchtet, sonden oft auch in einem freiliegenden Drilling am Köder, der sich leicht im Astwerk,Holz etc. verfängt und einen Fischverlust vorprogrammiert.
Ich mag auch eindeutig lieber, so leicht wie möglich..so stark wie nötig,
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Dorschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sowas kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen. Mit falscher Farbe könnte ich eventuell leben, solange die halbwegs vernünftig aussieht. Aber andere Modelle will ich nicht so gerne haben. Wäre furchtbar wenn ich irgendwas flachlaufendes bekommen würde, damit könnte ich *nichts* anfangen, ich hab mir ja nicht ohne Grund 6 Tiefläufer rausgesucht.


----------



## BeeJay (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> Diese ausgewogene Abstimmung funktioniert m.M. nach nur wirklich gut wenn man fernab von Hindernissen fischt. Ansonsten ist man oft auch gezwungen ordentlich Druck aufzubauen. Und dann sind die Haken für mich zu weich


Du hast schon Recht, aber ganz so "zahnlos" ist man an Hindernissen wie Geästen dann auch wieder nicht... 

Ich persönlich fische oft und gerne an Wurzeln und Totholz. Selbst mit den silbernen, dünndrähtigen Ownerdrillingen habe ich die Bremse der Baitcaster ziemlich dicht.

Ein Fisch kann ja nur ausreichend Druck aufbauen, wenn er quer zum Angler oder von ihm weg schwimmt. Zeigt der Kopf des Fisches jedoch in Richtung der Schnur (und damit Richtung Angler), erreicht der Schuppenträger nur einen Bruchteil der Zugkraft, die er z.B. durch Querschwimmen aufbringen könnte. Genau das muss man sich zu Nutze machen. 

Mit Kopf Richtung Angler kann der Fisch sich eigentlich nur noch wie ein Aal "rückwärts schlängeln", was das bekannte seitliche Kopfschlagen bewirkt. Schaut man sich Videos von guten Schwarzbarschanglern an, fällt einem immer wieder auf, dass selbst mit kleinen Haken erstaunlich "hart" gedrillt wird. Besser gesagt, nach dem Anschlag folgen sofort 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen mit gleichzeitigem Senken der Rute und gleich darauf ein weiterer kräftiger Zug, der nicht nur den Fisch vom Hindernis wegbewegen soll, sondern ihm auch die Möglichkeit nimmt, sich quer zur Zugrichtung des Anglers "reinzulegen". :q

Überrumpelt man den Fisch zu Beginn des Drills derart, hat man ihn recht schnell bei wenig Gegenwehr vom Hindernis weggeholt, ohne dass er mitkriegt wie ihm eigentlich geschieht. Wirklich gekämpft wird dann im Bedarfsfall erst im "freien" Wasser - der Rest ist also Routine. :q

Es gibt z.B. im Owner Hakensortiment natürlich auch kräftigere Modelle, wobei diese durch ihr höheres Gewicht die Schwebeeigenschaft der meisten Suspender beeinträchtigen werden. 

BeeJay


----------



## Mike85 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Jungs!

Ich hab mich heute auch dazu durchgerungen mal was aus Japan zu bestellen.
Mal sehen wie die Teile so laufen und wie lange der Versand dauert.:m

Hier meine Bestellung aus dem Berühmten Auktionshaus...


----------



## melis (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Die haken am Squirrel sind von Kishida, das habe ich schon mal hier irgend wo gepostet. Info kam von JACKALL INC. MISAKO ITO.


----------



## BeeJay (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



melis schrieb:


> Die haken am Squirrel sind von Kishida, das habe ich schon mal hier irgend wo gepostet. Info kam von JACKALL INC. MISAKO ITO.


Ja, ok gut. Die Info habe ich damals wie heute wohl vernommen (mehr als dieser Satz kam damals ja auch nicht).

Ich streite nicht ab, dass Jackall vielleicht sogar bei der Mehrzahl der Wobbler aus Kostengründen Drillinge von Kishida einsetzt. Fakt ist, dass sich die Wobblermodelle und -serien von Jahr zu Jahr unterscheiden und speziell bei den DD Cherrys, Smash Minnows (Illex: Arnaud) vor allem bei Serien neuerem Datums immer wieder auf "Ownerbewaffnung" zurückgegriffen wird. #6

Mein Japanisch ist leider extrem schlecht (vielleicht steht ja "powered by Kishida" irgendo im Text), allerdings prangen auf vielen Labels der Jackallwobbler die Owner C'ultiva Logos und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass in diesem Fall dann auch ein Owner am Köder hängt. Ich habe die meisten Verpackungen leider schon entsorgt, hier aber ein Beispiel:





Mag ja sein, dass - falls das Owner-Logo fehlt, Kishida Drillinge eingesetzt werden. 

Ich will mich jetzt hier nicht wirklich über Quellen und die Verlässlichkeit von Infos streiten. Egal welche Haken nun an den Jackallwobbler hängen, die Qualität und Schärfe stimmt einfach, dass Owner-Drilinge eingesetzt werden ist eine Tatsache.

Ersetzt einfach bei meinen Posts oben das Wort "Owner" mit "Owner oder Haken ähnlicher Qualität", dann passt das schon. :q

Es kommt wohl kaum zu 100% immer die gleichen Hakenmarke zum Einsatz, alle Informationen, die man diesbezüglich bekommt sind immer Aussagen, die man mit "...im Moment werden Haken von XXX (für die betreffende Köderserie) eingesetzt..." untertiteln muss. 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hey BeeJay,

wie läuft/fängt eigentlich der Giron?
Auf meinen Jackall-DVDs sieht er ganz gut aus. Nur dachte ich, dass die Körperform nicht so ins Beuteschema deutscher Raubfische passt...


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. im Twitching-Thread zum Wobblerfischen (Squirrel & Co.) mit Geflecht zu einer ML Rute geraten (genau wegen der oben beschriebenen Problematik).
> Prompt kam - fast mit Ansage - Rapfen.Ranger, mit Empfehlungen für M und MH Ruten um die Ecke. Genau einer *der* "ich-tausche-die schei**-Illex-Haken-aus" Fraktion. :q
> 
> Es gibt eben verschiedene Lösungsansätze...
> ...


 
Hallo BeeJay

Mittlerweile angele ich nicht mehr mit dem Squirrel auf Rapfen. Die weißen Haken sind schon ganz schön dünnwandig...
Hast du schon mal Jackall in den USA gekauft? Da sind zum Teil ganz andere Haken montiert. Die schwarzen Owner sind ganz brauchbar. Fische mit dem Mudsucker und seinen Orginal Drillinge auf Rapfen. Kein Problem.


----------



## BeeJay (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> wie läuft/fängt eigentlich der Giron?
> Auf meinen Jackall-DVDs sieht er ganz gut aus.


Im Prinzip wie der Jackall SRide oder Illex Freddy auch. Genial finde ich, dass er sich bei Gegenwind auch recht gut werfen lässt, da er durch seine flache Körperform leichter ins "Segeln" kommt.

Die Packung stammt aber von einem Baby Giron - putziges kleines Dingelchen. 




Das Teil wird im ab August bei uns am See "einschlagen", wenn die Zander wieder auf die kleinen Sonnenbarsche losgehen. :q



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Mittlerweile angele ich nicht mehr mit dem Squirrel auf Rapfen. Die weißen Haken sind schon ganz schön dünnwandig...
> Hast du schon mal Jackall in den USA gekauft? Da sind zum Teil ganz andere Haken montiert. Die schwarzen Owner sind ganz brauchbar. Fische mit dem Mudsucker und seinen Orginal Drillinge auf Rapfen. Kein Problem.


Ich habe mir erlaubt Bezug aud Dich zu nehmen weil du immer auf BA so herrlich und ausdauernd über die Illexhaken geschimpft hast. :q

Was ich mit meinen Posts ausdrücken möchte ist, dass man sich als Angler viel Stress und verlorene Fische ersparen kann, wenn man sich nicht immer auf die "einfachste" Lösungsmöglichkeit stürzt.

Beispiele hatten wir hier im Forum in letzter Zeit genug...
In einem Fall ist "die Schnur Müll", im anderen sind "die Haken Mist" im dritten Fall sind es "beim GuFi-Fischen nur Schwanzbeißer". 
Schnur bzw. Haken auszutauschen bzw. den GuFi so lange mit Stingerhaken zu spicken, bis er aussieht wie ein Kaktus, ist bestimmt nicht die ultimative Lösung. 

Sicher ist es richtig, dass ein ST36-BC besser wäre als der von Jackall eingesetzte silberene "ab-Werk-Drilling", aber man sollte sich generell Gedanken über seine Materialzusammenstellung machen und zwar von der Endkappe bis zum Haken. 
Mehr wollte ich garnicht sagen.

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...Beispiele hatten wir hier im Forum in letzter Zeit genug...
> In einem Fall ist "die Schnur Müll", im anderen sind "die Haken Mist" ......


 
|kopfkrat


----------



## profifischer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Material die "Flossen" beim Anthrax sind?
mfg Manuel


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat


 
börnie für dich:
Schnur Müll bezog sich auf Deine Wurftechnik mit der Baitcaster und der daraus resultierenden beschädigung der Schnur, was wiederum zur Folge hatte dass beim nächsten Backslash diese gerissen ist und sich der Köder gen Horizont verabschiedet hat|supergri#q
ein kluger Angler folgert daraus dass die schnur Müll ist
Der Anfänger macht sich gedanken ob es noch an was anderem liegen könnte#c#6
ehrlich gesagt ich hatte noch nie probleme mit den original drillingen von Illex und Co ausser dass ich sie das ein oder andere Mal im Finger hatte und sie wegen der schärfe verflucht habe, die Drillinge haben sich in der Regel erst verbogen wenn ich die zange zum lösen dieser Benutzte, was wiederum an meinen Fingern und deren Gefühl liegt:m


----------



## sickly86 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@profifischer:
plastik, oder ich glaube teilweise auch metall (wie beim XJ-100 die schwanzflosse)


----------



## BeeJay (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Locker bleiben - ich werde in Zukunft keine direkten Leute mehr in Posts ansprechen...

@Rainer:
Ich habe das mit Absicht allgemein formuliert, denn Börnie war nicht der einzige, der sich über "miese Schnur" für's Baitcasten beschwert hat (ich habe genug Mails PMs und IMs zu dem Thema bekommen). 
Des weiteren hat die Diskussion über die angeblich so schlechten Illexhaken auch schon einen weißen Bart von Worms bis Fontenay-sur-Eure. :q

BeeJay


----------



## profifischer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@sickly89
Solange es kein Elastomer oder ähnliche ist, ist es mir egal.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Des weiteren hat die Diskussion über die angeblich so schlechten Illexhaken auch schon einen weißen Bart von Worms bis Fontenay-sur-Eure. :q
> 
> BeeJay


 

Mag sein... 

Aber ich hatte bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen was Illexhaken und Fisch angeht.
Auch die Drillinge von Owner sind klasse, die hängen bei mir am Spöket & Co. Bisher sind zwei Drillinge aufgebogen, die hingen aber am Grund beim Dorsche angeln. Und da ist es besser, wenn der Drilling "grade" ist, als der Köder weg. 

Die Erklärung von BeeJay finde ich klasse, wie und warum auch dünne Haken halten - soweit habe ich mit bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Ich habe aber auch nciht das Problem, dass ich ein Fisch vom Gestrüp/Hindernis "wegzerren" muss. Ich sitz im Boot auf'm See, wenn der Fisch ziehen will und ich die Schnur habe, dann soll er das tun. 
Das einzige was mit "brachialer Gewalt" reingeholt wird sind Aale in der Au, weil hier alles voll mit Hindernissen ist - Seerosen, Büsche, Pfähle (Entenhäuser), Kraut... und was es sonst noch so gibt. Nur hier ist auch das Gerät dementsprechend ausgelegt, 30er Mono und ein vernünftiger Haken reichen da auch aus. 

Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt, warum z.B. der Angler der in den Videos von der Imakatsu HP zu sehen ist, die Fische derartig ranprügelt. Die frage wurde von Beejay teilweise geklärt, obwohl ich es trotzdem ziemlich heftig finde wie die Fische da rangezogen werden.


Im endeffekt weiß man doch, dass man ein feines Geschirr da dran hat. Man hat die Haken gesehen... dementsprechen kann man sich in etwa vorstellen was die Dinger mitmachen. 

Wenn der Haken grade ist, ich es eigendlich (meistens) ein Fehler vom Angler, besonders wenn es sich um so hochwertige Haken wie Owner handelt. Klar muss man manchmal etwas härter drillen, da der Fisch ansonsten mit der gesammten Schnur abhaut (was ehr unwahrscheinlich ist... den Fisch hätte ich gerne bei mir an der Angel  ) oder der Fisch in Hindernisse schwimmt. 
Und selbst dann ist es besser, wenn der Haken grade ist, als wenn der Fisch sich mit der Montage im Hinderniss befindet und sich da "aufhängt".

Ich hab auch dumm geguckt, als ich die kleinen zierlichen Drillinge/Zwilling am Super Killer Bill gesehen habe... Bisher hab ich ein Fisch nicht bekommen, der hing aber auch nicht am Haken. 

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr gegen diese Haken habt... und einen kleinen Köder kann man ja auch nicht mit größeren dickeren Drillingen ausstatten, weil dass das Laufverhalten doch in Mitleidenschaft ziehen würde.


Chrizzi


----------



## BeeJay (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt, warum z.B. der Angler der in den Videos von der Imakatsu HP zu sehen ist, die Fische derartig ranprügelt. Die frage wurde von Beejay teilweise geklärt, obwohl ich es trotzdem ziemlich heftig finde wie die Fische da rangezogen werden.


Die Jungs bei Imakatsu sind wirklich ziemlich ruppig, was ich auch ablehne. Ich schätze mal, das ist zum großen Teil falsch verstandene "Coolness". #d

Bei dieser Drillmethode muss man nicht wirklich *so* draufhalten, wie man es in den Imakatsu-Filmen sieht, ein Bruchteil der Kraft reicht vollkommen aus. 
Dies hat eigentlich den Hintergrund ein problemloses Hältern im Livewell bzw. Zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen. Wir kennen das alle - je kürzer der Drill, desto weniger kann sich der Fisch verausgaben und umso höher wird die Überlebenschance. Vor allem bei hohen Wassertemperaturen im Sommer. 

Was den Anschlag betrifft muss man etwas differenzieren. Bei Gummiködern, wo die Hakenspitze mitten im Köder platziert wird, geht beim Anschlag der Hauptteil der Kraft dafür drauf, die Spitze aus dem Gummi heraus zu bekommen. Erst dann kann der Haken fassen.
Daher sehen die Anschläge speziell mit Monoschnur auch immer so martialisch aus. :q

Bei der Wobblerfischerei mit kleinen, aber extrem scharfen Haken muss man aber nicht wirklich stark anschlagen - da ist es eher das richtige "Timing".

BeeJay


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ BeeJay:

Ich hab das schon richtig verstanden und weiß, dass du es nicht so gemeint hast, wie die Imakatsu Jungs. 


Was das Anschlagen angeht... Klar ist das ein unterschied, wenn man mit ienem Gummiköder mit Offset Haken fischt, oder etwas wo der Haken frei liegt. 

Ich habe den Offset Haken mal ausprobiert mit einem Javallon + Hecht. Auch der Anschlag dürfte ziemlich gewaltig ausgesehen haben, aber es hat funktioniert. Auch ist hier, wie du sagst die Kräfteverteilung etwas anders, immerhin muss erst der Haken aus dem Gummi raus.




			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Wobblerfischerei mit kleinen, aber extrem scharfen Haken muss man aber nicht wirklich stark anschlagen - da ist es eher das richtige "Timing".


 
Da hab ich bisher noch nicht so doll Angeschlagen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die kleinen dünnen Drillinge eigendlich recht gut "flutschen" dürften. 

Wie gesagt, ich hatte auch nur einen Fehlbiss auf den Wobbler... das war kurz nach 2-3 kleinen Schlägen in der Ruhephase (was ich erstaunlich finde, dass die Fische einen stehenden Wobbler fressen).

Das richtige "Timing" werde ich hoffendlich sehr schnell erlernen  .


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...ehrlich gesagt ich hatte noch nie probleme mit den original drillingen von Illex und Co ausser dass ich sie das ein oder andere Mal im Finger hatte und sie wegen der schärfe verflucht habe, ...


 
HA!
Brave Drillinge!!


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ beejay

Mich kannst du ruhig zitieren, was ich sage dazu stehe ich oder
"was kümmert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern":m

Illexhaken:
Für Barsch, Hecht und Zander habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit zu angeln.
Aber beim fischen auf Rapfen 70+ ist das schon eine ganz andere Sache.
Der Biss des Rapfens ist schon gewaltig, hat der Angler dann die Bremse etwas zu weit geschlossen (Knoten und Schnur und Snaps sind in Ordnung) so hat er im bestenfalle aufgebogene silberne Illexhaken.

Vielleicht tritt das nicht auf wenn man mit einer "Wabbelrute" fischt, aber das ist nicht mein Ding.

Anbei ein Bild von einem Owner Cultiva Minnow






Diese Owner-Drilline gefallen mir persönlich besser.
Dieser Cultiva ist übrigens sehr fängig auf Hecht.


----------



## BeeJay (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Aber beim fischen auf Rapfen 70+ ist das schon eine ganz andere Sache.
> Der Biss des Rapfens ist schon gewaltig, hat der Angler dann die Bremse etwas zu weit geschlossen (Knoten und Schnur und Snaps sind in Ordnung) so hat er im bestenfalle aufgebogene silberne Illexhaken.


Jein.
Es gibt dabei ein paar Tricks, die ich hier nicht breittreten möchte. Meine bisherigen Hinweise sollten dicke reichen. 

Um es vorweg zu sagen, ich fische nicht gezielt auf Rapfen. Dennoch gehen mir diese verflixten Dinger immer und immer wieder beim Zander- und Barschfischen an meine Köder und alle Jahre wieder knacken eine Hand voll dieser "Beifang-Rapfen" die 80er Marke.
Der größte Rapfen 2006 ging mir dabei auf einen Squirrel61, der ja offenbar mit diesen Silberdingern ausgestattet ist. :m

Was dein Gerät betrifft bin ich mir so langsam sicher, du fischst mit einer Heckbremsrolle auf Rapfen. 
Stimmt's? 


Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Vielleicht tritt das nicht auf wenn man mit einer "Wabbelrute" fischt, aber das ist nicht mein Ding.


Du kennst - in Bezug auf Rutenblanks - den Unterschied zwischen "biegsam" und "weich/schwabbelig"?



burn77 schrieb:


> rainer1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich hatte noch nie probleme mit den original drillingen von Illex und Co ausser dass ich sie das ein oder andere Mal im Finger hatte
> ...


"Owner" wäre doch der ideale Name für den Hund eines Anglers...
*Fass', Owner Fass'!* :q :q :q

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> HA!
> Brave Drillinge!!


:r
:q


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> "Owner" wäre doch der ideale Name für den Hund eines Anglers...
> *Fass', Owner Fass'!* :q :q :q
> 
> BeeJay


 
notiert#6


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Beejay

Du hast Recht, mittlerweile fische ich mit der Kampfbremse #6

Wenn du die Tricks mit dem Anschlag meinst, das geht bei mir nicht, denn die Pencilsticks und Popper werden vom Rapfen selbst inhaliert und sofort in die Tiefe gezogen.

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass ich mit meiner Montage zurechtkomme und damit fange, und da ich gezielt auf Rapfen angele setzte ich da keinen 61er Squirrel ein. An dem las ich die Orginal Drillinge und stelle damit den Barschen nach.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Meine Bestellung von Shimreels ist da *froi*

Yo Zuri Deep Diving Crystal Minnow 90mm 
Jackall Bros Lure Squirrel 76 DD Diving Minnow 
Jackall Bros Lure DD SMASH MINNOW 100 DEEP SUSPEND 
Imakatsu Killer Bill Minnow
Imakatsu WIND Killer Bill Minnow 
Ima Ligid 70 Saltwater 

Da die Digicam momentan Urlaub in Schweden macht, kann ich momentan kein Bild davon machen.

Ist es normal, dass der Squirrel DD so eine kleine Schaufel hat? Bzw. auf der Verpackung nicht DD steht? Oder hab ich einfach das falsche Bestellt, also *kein* DD ? (wäre ja nicht unmöglich)

Der Smash Minnow ist leider in falscher Farbe, die sieht aber noch sehr gut aus. Sollte grün mit schwarzen Streifen sein (Barschartig) und ist silbrig mit grünlich/dunklem Rücken. 

Alles andere ist super - richtige Köder (beim Squirrel weiß ich das noch nicht so genau...) und ansonsten auch richtige Farbe.

Ich hab letzten Donnerstag erst bestellt und jetzt ist der Kram da - TOP Sache 


Nochmal zum Wind Killer Bill, der ist hat ein "suspend" Verhalten, oder sinkt ganz langsam - würde aber ehr auf suspend tippen, der Rest ist das Stahlvorfach gewesen.

Der Ima Ligid geht unter wie ein Steinchen... der sinkt sehr fix, aber das stört mich nicht, da ich den dann auch in den tieferen Regionen anbieten kann.

Ob die auch von den Fischen gefressen werden, werd ich bald ausprobieren :m .


----------



## BeeJay (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass der Squirrel DD so eine kleine Schaufel hat? Bzw. auf der Verpackung nicht DD steht?


Nur die 67er und 79er sind Deep Diver, 61 und 76 sind "normale" Diver, wobei Du bei der angegebenen Tauchtiefe locker noch einen Meter addieren kannst. #6 Guckst du hier...

@Ranger: Ich bin sicher dass auch die etwas brachialere Methode geeignet ist, wenn man die Haken entsprechend austauscht. 
Es ging mir lediglich darum aufzuzeigen, dass man auf die Zusammenstellung des Materials auch in Bezug auf die Drilltechnik achten sollte und dass es auch andere, m.E. elegantere Möglichkeiten gibt. :q 
Wenn du Deinem Material zurecht kommst, ist ja alles OK. 

BeeJay


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Nur die 67er und 79er sind Deep Diver, 61 und 76 sind "normale" Diver, wobei Du bei der angegebenen Tauchtiefe locker noch einen Meter addieren kannst. #6 Guckst du hier...
> 
> BeeJay


 

Genau dadran hab ich auch gedacht... der DD war doch ein Stücken größer... 

Dann frag ich mir nur warum der als Artikelname "Jackall Bros Lure Squirrel 76 *DD* Diving Minnow" hat.

Ich war beim Testen vom Yo Zuri Deep Diving Crystal Minnow überrascht. Die Rasseln sind so laut.. den Wobbler hört man kommen.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Beejay

Ich persönlich vewende unterschiedliche Ausrüstungen zum Fang auf die verschiedenen Spezies und dem jeweiligen Gewässer.

Und eins ist bei unseren Rheinrapfen Fakt, wenn du schwaches Gerät hast und dann 30 Minuten benötigst um den Rapfen sicher zu landen, fängst keine weiteren 5 mehr, denn der Schwarm ist aufgeschreckt und gewarnt.
Desweiteren will ich 70+ Rapfen fangen und nicht die 40er Klasse, und ich angele an Durchbrüchen und Einläufen im Rheinstrom, ich glaube du hast noch nicht erlebt wenn ein 70+ Rapfen in der schnellen harten Strömung des Durchbruches urplötzlich auf den Squirrel stürzt und mit der Strömung wegzieht.
Außerdem kann jederzeit ein Rheinwaller einsteigen!

Im Altarm fische ich auch mit ner Speedmaster 240 30gr auf Meterhechte und den Orginal Illexhaken, alles fein abgestimmt.

Viele Wege führen zum Fisch.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ahäm Ranger....
die Stelle wo wir uns schon trafen kennen, Beejay und ich  wesentlich besser als du (seit ca 30 jahre ich und beejay 10-15? Jahre) und die ein oder andere im Umkreis ebenfalls. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen dass wir nicht gezielt den Rapfen nachstellen, von daher reicht uns der ein oder andere 80+ als Beifang dann ists uns egal ob sich der Schwarm für ein paar Minuten erabschieddet, denn dass er wiederkommt das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## sevone (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

kennt hier einer den Megabass Vision 100 Miyabi?
sieht interessant aus.
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/lure/MIYABI/miyabi.htm


----------



## Mike85 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ja kenn ich... :q


----------



## Walstipper (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Soll das ne Imitation eines Tiefseefischs sein?


----------



## Florelli (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Soll das ne Imitation eines Tiefseefischs sein?



Nö...


----------



## sevone (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

keine ahnung, ich denk mal eher nicht.
achso.
ist natürlich ziehmlich cool, wenn jemand den wobbler kennt.
aber noch cooler und stärker wäre es, wenn mir jemand sagen (bzw. schreiben) könnte, wie das teil so ist.

schöner tröööt übrigens.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

warte bis der Ranger das liest, der fischt ihn nämlich. denke er wird Dir sagen was es damit auf sich hat


----------



## arn0r (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

der vision 100 gleitet bei twitches sehr schön in ausgedehnten bahnen von seite zu seite und macht nen riesenalarm unter wasser, den hörst schon aus einiger entfernung kommen, sehr erfolgreich auf hecht.
leider erreicht er nicht allzugroße tiefen, ich schätze geworfen bis 0,8 m, allerdings sind meine schwimmend und ich weiss grad nicht was da noch für modelle angeboten werden und wie tief die dann gehen.
ich würde nicht versuchen, ihn gegen den wind zu werfen seine wurfeigenschaften sind aufgrund der form nicht gerade optimal, besonders nicht an einer spinnrute


----------



## arn0r (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

weiss vielleicht jemand, wo ich den live-x smolt von megabass herbekommen kann, wenns geht auch in mehreren farben? bei ebay wurde ich nur bedingt fündig, verscheidene hersteller mit meist nur einem angebotenem smolt bzw. nur einer farbe.#t


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Aufgrund ziemlich langer Versandzeiten und Fehllieferungen bin ich die letzten beiden Bestellungen auf "lurezjp" bei ebay ausgewichen. Heute kam wieder ein Päckchen und ich bin mit Verpackung und Lieferzeit wieder sehr zufrieden!

Bild1
Bild2


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ahäm Ranger....
> die Stelle wo wir uns schon trafen kennen, Beejay und ich wesentlich besser als du (seit ca 30 jahre ich und beejay 10-15? Jahre) und die ein oder andere im Umkreis ebenfalls. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen dass wir nicht gezielt den Rapfen nachstellen, von daher reicht uns der ein oder andere 80+ als Beifang dann ists uns egal ob sich der Schwarm für ein paar Minuten erabschieddet, denn dass er wiederkommt das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


 
Die Stelle habe ich nicht gemeint, da muß ich dir Recht geben (warum komme ich denn von Mainz den weiten Weg runtergefahren). Bei uns kann man ja auch Rapfen fangen, aber durch den hohen Angeldruck bedingt sind die Rapfen hier sehr sehr vorsichtig. Und der Schwarm meidet dann lange Zeit die Stelle.

@arn0r

Live-X Smolt ist ein Superwobbler im Forelllenbach, habe genau einen (Tamamushi). Ich habe ihn auch nur ganz selten in kleinen Stückzahlen und begrenzten Farben gesehen.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

habe mich eigentlich schon des öfteren gefragt warum du die lange Strecke in Kauf nimmst und extra wegen den Rapfen zu uns kommst#c
scheint etliche Rapfenjäger bei euch zu geben....
bei uns werden die Rapfen eigentlich mit missachtung gestraft, sollten vielleicht den Wohnsitz tauschen, ich gehe bei euch auf Zanderjagd, du hier auf Rapfen:m


----------



## arn0r (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Live-X Smolt ist ein Superwobbler im Forelllenbach, habe genau einen (Tamamushi). Ich habe ihn auch nur ganz selten in kleinen Stückzahlen und begrenzten Farben gesehen.


einmal dies:m, und er ist hier im flachen fluss auch sehr effektiv auf barsch. leider habe ich auch nurnoch einen in chiayu
#t
ich bestell in letzter zeit auch immer lurezjp oder papaimango, shimreels 1 mal und nich wieder, bestellte köder waren nicht wirklich neu, hatten kratzer, fast alle verpackungen kaputt usw...


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab's mal geschafft (da die Digicam wieder da ist) ein Photo zu machen.

Die Köder links hatte ich schon vorher, die in der mitte und rechts sind von Shimreels.

http://img329.*ih.us/img329/3255/img0370wa2.th.jpg


links von oben nach unten:

Imakatsu - Super Killer Bill
Blue Fox - Shape Shifter Crank Deep
Illex - Freddy 95 (mit einigen Hechtspuren)


Nun die von Shimreels
mitte von oben nach unten:

Imakatsu - Wind Killer Bill
Ima - Ligid 70
Imakatsu - Killer Bill

rechts von oben nach unten:

Jackall - Squirrel 76
Jackall - Smash Minnow 100
Yo-Zuri - Crystal Minnow 90

Die Packungen werde ich nun nicht Photographieren... damit angelt man ja auch nicht


----------



## Mike85 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So die ersten Köder sind endlich gekommen....hat nur eine Woche gedauert....wow!! habe sie bei lurezjp bestellt....die sachen von shimreels sind wohl noch unterwegs....

Auf jeden Fall schöne Teile und wenn ich das andere Paket hab setz ich auch ein Bild rein..


----------



## Dorschi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich finde den Marguay x also den großen Bruder des Smolt auch klasse für Zandrinos! 

Shimreels ist auch für mich gestorben in der nächsten Zeit!
Da muß schon ein Super - Angebot kommen.
z. B ein 76er Squirrel in HL Black!:c:c:c


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Ich finde den Marguay x also den großen Bruder des Smolt auch klasse für Zandrinos!
> 
> Shimreels ist auch für mich gestorben in der nächsten Zeit!
> Da muß schon ein Super - Angebot kommen.
> z. B ein 76er Squirrel in HL Black!:c:c:c


 
Also bei den Squirrels ist er halt preislich unschlagbar! Unter 10 EUR im Gegensatz zu 13-14 EUR bei manch anderen Japanern!

Wenn er dann aber wieder statt einem 79er nen 76er schickt, den ich in der gleichen Farbe noch 3 mal habe, dann ist das auch für´n Arsch!


----------



## Dorschi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Kann es sein, das die Jungs in JP langsam aber sicher die Preise anziehen?
Vielleicht kommt mir das ja nur so vor.


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das die Jungs in JP langsam aber sicher die Preise anziehen?


 
|supergri|supergri|supergri
Wenn... dann nich erst seit gestern.

Aber die Situation is jetzt auch ne ganz andere. Immer mehr Leute schauen vor allem über so n gewisses online Auktionshaus, Richtung Japan und steigern ganz fleißig.|rolleyes
Und auch die Startgebote sind schon um einiges höher als noch vor 1 oder 2 Jahren, da gings mal bei 3-5$ los, jetzt kaum noch unter 10$... selbst für gebrauchte Köder|rolleyes 

Es gibt vermutlich noch andere Gründe aber steigende Nachfrage und die Bereitschaft für JP Köder gutes Geld zu zahlen, weil sie hier immernoch teurer oder schlichtweg nicht zu bekommen sind, werden wohl die treibenden Faktoren sein.

Oder bezieht es sich hier (auch) auf Shops außerhalb des gewissen Auktionshauses?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Wenn... dann nich erst seit gestern.
> 
> Aber die Situation is jetzt auch ne ganz andere. Immer mehr Leute schauen vor allem über so n gewisses online Auktionshaus, Richtung Japan und steigern ganz fleißig.|rolleyes
> ...




Die Japaner versuchen sich dem starken Euro anzupassen !!
Daher kannst Du bestellen wo Du willst,ist überall etwas 
teurer geworden,aber immernoch erschwinglich.....



Der   STF


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Wind Killer Bill, der ist hat ein "suspend" Verhalten, oder sinkt ganz langsam - würde aber ehr auf suspend tippen, der Rest ist das Stahlvorfach gewesen.


 
Diese These stimmt nicht so ganz :q. 

Der Wind Killer Bill schwimmt! Keine Ahnung was ich da gesehen habe, um zu behaupten das der SP ist #q.

... sorry für diese Fehlinformation.


----------



## barsch_zocker (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Was ich so in Wl gelernt hab war, dass wenn die eigene Währung recht stark ist dann sind Importe, sprich Waren aus dem Ausland, günstig, so mal grob vereinfacht.
Deshalb müsste sich das Preisgefälle ja zu unseren Gunsten verschoben haben.

Die Köder weden ja auch nich in Euro gezahlt sondern in US-Dollar, was ja aber keine Rolle spielen dürfte da der Euro derzeit sowohl dem Yen selbst als auch den US-Dollar und anderen internat. Währungen stark gegenübersteht.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Was ich so in Wl gelernt hab war, dass wenn die eigene Währung recht stark ist dann sind Importe, sprich Waren aus dem Ausland, günstig, so mal grob vereinfacht.
> Deshalb müsste sich das Preisgefälle ja zu unseren Gunsten verschoben haben.
> 
> Die Köder weden ja auch nich in Euro gezahlt sondern in US-Dollar, was ja aber keine Rolle spielen dürfte da der Euro derzeit sowohl dem Yen selbst als auch den US-Dollar und anderen internat. Währungen stark gegenübersteht.




Soweit stimmt dein Wirtschaftswissen ja schon.....|rolleyes
Aber z.B. Daiwa und Shimano Japan haben in vielen
Segmenten ihres Angebots dieses Jahr die Preise etwas
angezogen.
Bei den kleineren Online Händlern in Japan merkt man nicht
allzuviel von alledem.
Bei den größeren dagegen sind die Preiseänderungen schon zu sehen,halten sich aber in Grenzen,jedenfalls derzeit.

Ein Kumpel von mir (Japaner) derzeit in Berlin,war teils erfreut und teils erschrocken über die Preise für Angelgerät hier bei uns.

Aber letzten Endes zählt ja was ich für mein Geld bekomme.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## sevone (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

letzte woche sind meine megabass vison 100 miyabis gekommen. werd sie morgen mal ausprobieren.
in anetracht der tatsache, dass grad nix geht an meinem hausgewässer rechne ich zwar nicht mit fisch, aber wenigstens kann ich meine neuen schätzchen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## sevone (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

es hat nix gebissen, aba die aktion, die der köder an den tag legt ist schon süss anzuschauen.
wurfeigenschaften sind für einen wobbler normal, also nich so berauschend wie z.B. beim arnaud,d er ja selbst in vergleich zu einem blinker herhorragend zu werfen ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ihr solltet euch mal eine Schwimmhalle mieten und mal von jedem Köder ein Video/Unterwasservideo machen, damit man ungefähr weiß was man sich als nächstes kaufen kann .

Diese "Schwimmbeckenvideos" sind sowieso besser als welche, wo ein Japaner mit DEM Köder einen Barsch an Land zieht. Ich will ja wissen wie der Köder läuft und nicht wie der Fisch aussieht.
Auch gut ist dann zu sehen, was der Köder kann, bzw was man selbst nicht kann  - ich trau dem Squirrel auch mehr zu, als was ich mit ihm schaffe... 


Ach... ich hab Bass_JP als Verkäufer bei eBay gesehen, der kann noch nicht so alt sein. Aber er hat einen Javallon Hard zum Bieten drin. Leider steht der schon auf ~35€. Aber der Köder sieht im Wasser super aus.


----------



## Mike85 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal bei Shimreels bestellt??

Also die Sachen von Lurezjp sind schon lange da...habe beides gleichzeitig bestellt....

wie lange hats bei Euch durchschnittlich gedauert?


----------



## moped (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Hat jemand von Euch schonmal bei Shimreels bestellt??
> 
> Also die Sachen von Lurezjp sind schon lange da...habe beides gleichzeitig bestellt....
> 
> wie lange hats bei Euch durchschnittlich gedauert?


 
Servus,

nur keine Panik, ich hab auf das letzte Päkchen 3 Wochen gewartet. Die Zuverlässigkeit hat bei Shimreels in letzter Zeit etwas gelitten (evtl. viel Streß!?), alles dauert momentan ziemlich lang und häufig kriegt man bei einer Bestellung mal einen Köder in einer alternativen Farbe, statt der bestellten!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab vor kurzem bei Shimreels bestellt und bin recht zufrieden damit. 

Wie hier schon irgendwo steht, hab ich etwa 8 Tage drauf warten müssen. 

Die Wobbler waren alle vom Modell richtig, nur einer wurde leider in der falschen Farbe geliefert.

Die Verpackung war ein Umschlag mit Luftpolsterfoliefutter, also so ein zwei in ein Teil. Leider ist ein Umschlag nicht so stabiel wie ein Packet... d.h. die Schachteln der Wobbler waren teilweise etwas geknickt. Das stört mich aber nicht, solange die Wobbler ganz sind und keinen Schaden davon getragen haben. Mit den Schachteln kann ich eh nichts anfangen.


Aber angesicht der ganzen Probleme die man hier bezüglich Shimreels mitbekommt, würde ich da wohl ungern ein zweites mal bestellen. Meine Wahl viel nur auf den Shop, da der eine wirklich riesige Auswahl hat und ich da in etwa das gefunden habe was ich gesucht hab.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo

kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Link zu Lurezjp geben???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Link zu Lurezjp geben???
> 
> mfg Flo


 

eBay.de -> Erweiterte Suche -> unter Verkäufer Lurezjp eingeben und unter Ort Weltweit auswählen -> Suche starten!



Ansonsten: http://stores.ebay.de/LURES-of-JAPAN


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

oh weltweit vergessen deshalb nicht gefunden!!!

Danke chrizzi


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Nur mal so zur allgemeinen Information:

Seit gestern haben Wir ein neues AB-Mitglied :

Tokio-Angler

Er ist Japaner und begeisterter Angler,wenn also mal Fragen sein sollten,einfach anschreiben,er kann Deutsch.
Mit dem Antworten kann es etwas dauern,weil er als 
Jornalist staendig auf Achse ist,aber er wird sich bemuehen Euch zu helfen.

Der  STF :g


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

erste Frage: Kann er in meiner Nähe ein Angelladen mit Vorführschwimmbecken aufmachen?


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



			
				Shimreels schrieb:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> Please send to me your address and the item purchased.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Antwort hab ich von Shimreels bekommen, als ich ihn versucht habe zu erklären, warum das Geld noch nicht da ist (Die Bank hat beim Konto aus meiner 7 eine 9 gemacht - blöder Auslese-Computer). 

Vielleicht liegt dadrin auch der Fehler, dass da mal falsche Farben ankommen, oder gar falsche Köder.



> Please send to me your address and the item purchased.


 
Was soll ich unter diesem Satz verstehen? "purchase" heißt ja irgendwas mit Kaufen/Erwerben. Oder meint er hier einfach nur, dass er die Sachen "liefert", wenn ich ihm meine Adresse zukommen lasse?

Wenn das so ist, hat er wirklich Probleme mit seinem Computer, da ich die Sachen schon lange habe.


----------



## sickly86 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich verstehe das so, dass du ihm deine andresse und die von dir erworbenen/bestellten artikel zuschicken sollst.
er hat wohl probleme mit der zuornung verschiedener bestellungen.
machs doch einfach, vielleicht schickt er dir die ja nochmal, wenn er bisschen durchn wind ist und als verrückter japaner nicht mal mehr mitm computer umgehen kann


----------



## plattform7 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> machs doch einfach, vielleicht schickt er dir die ja nochmal, wenn er bisschen durchn wind ist und als verrückter japaner nicht mal mehr mitm computer umgehen kann


 
Fairplay auf beiden Seiten, würde ich mal sagen. Denn sonst braucht man sich nicht aufregen, wenn man selbst verarscht wird


----------



## Florelli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Er meint damit ganz einfach, dass du ihm deine Adresse und die bestellten Köder mitteilen sollst.
Er scheint ja eindeutig verwirrt zu sein und so kann er dann wieder alles richtig zuordnen.
So schwer ist Englisch nun auch nicht ^^


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Florelli schrieb:


> Er meint damit ganz einfach, dass du ihm deine Adresse und die bestellten Köder mitteilen sollst.
> Er scheint ja eindeutig verwirrt zu sein und so kann er dann wieder alles richtig zuordnen.
> So schwer ist Englisch nun auch nicht ^^


 
Klingt alles logisch |rolleyes.


Schade dass er die Probleme hat, ansonsten könnte man da wohl viel entspannter einkaufen, ohne Angst zu haben, das falsche zu bekommen.



			
				sickly86 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe das so, dass du ihm deine andresse und die von dir erworbenen/bestellten artikel zuschicken sollst.
> er hat wohl probleme mit der zuornung verschiedener bestellungen.
> machs doch einfach, vielleicht schickt er dir die ja nochmal, wenn er bisschen durchn wind ist und als verrückter japaner nicht mal mehr mitm computer umgehen kann


 
Hier hat plattform7 schon ein passendes Kommentar zu abgegeben. Wobei der erste Teil, bezüglich der Übersetzung stimmt. 


Es wird wohl nur der Zuordnung dienen, damit er weiß, bei welcher Bestellung er auf das Geld noch (ca. 1-2Tage) warten muss.


----------



## Mike85 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So damit der Thread mal wieder in Bewegung kommt. Hab nun meine Köder alle zusammen. Es sind alle Wobbler in der richtigen Farbe und Größe gekommen. Wirklich sehr schöne Teile mit guten Laufeigenschaften. Besonders auf den ersten beiden Bildern die untersten! Werd ab sofort glaub ich nur noch in Japan bestellen..Achso, die Rapala Pol-Brille ist genial für diesen Preis bei Shimreels....kann ich nur empfehlen.#6

Aber jetzt hier die Bilder (hoffe sie sind nicht zu groß....)


----------



## profifischer (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo
Bei den Fotos die ich vom Megabass Pop X gesehen hab, hat der Schwanzdrilling immer Federn. Meiner hat das nicht. Ist euch das auch schon passiert?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei den Fotos die ich vom Megabass Pop X gesehen hab, hat der Schwanzdrilling immer Federn. Meiner hat das nicht. Ist euch das auch schon passiert?
> mfg Manuel


 

Eigendlich sollten da Federn oder anderes Gebömsel dran sein.


----------



## plattform7 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Sooo... Habe heute endlich meine Köder beim Zoll abgeholt, seit dem die nun schon seit 1,5 Wochen dort ohne Benachrichtigung rum lagen #d 

Alles da, so wie bestellt, auch richtige Farben. Und überhaupt würde ich den Verkäufer sehr empfehlen. Schimpft sich Papaiyamango Fishing Tackle Store . Sehr zuverlässig, sehr netter Kontakt, Verkäufer spricht sehr gutes Englisch, geht auf die Wünsche ein. War einfach nur angenehm, mit ihm zu plaudern... Man kann übrigens auch direkt per Mail bestellen, dann bekommt man sogar 5% Rabat auf den Köder-Preis... Also wirklich empfehlenswert.

Zu den Ködern:
Einfach traumhafte Verarbeitung, wie auch zu erwarten war - zu Schade zum Angeln :q...
Die Laufeigenschaften werde ich noch testen und hier berichten... 
Erstmal ein Paar Original-Aufnahmen :l


----------



## moped (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Tach die Herren,

hab jetzt aus Neugierde mal einige Wobbler von Yo-Zuri (Hardcore-Serie) bestellt; zwei Farben 65mm Flachläufer suspending, zwei Farben 90mm Flachläufer suspending und einen 70mm Tiefläufer sp! So wie ich das sehe wird bei der sagenhaften Geschwindigkeit des Händlers das Päkchen noch diese Woche kommen, dann kann ich mehr dazu berichten, aber bei einem Preis von 6 bis 7 Euro werd ich wohl eh nicht jammern können!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## schroe (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@PF7,
sehr schöne Kollektion.#6

@Mike,
ebenfalls sehr schön.#6


----------



## Dart (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Nachdem es gestern bei mir geburzelt hat, und liebe Freunde mir feine, kleine Päckchen überreichten, konnte ich heute morgen, nach mühsamer Katerbekämpfung, einige neue Baits aus der edlen Verpackung befreien und in meiner Box einsortieren.
2 x Abteilung Swimbaits








http://www.megabassusa.com/XJ-100.htm








http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...d=1183&name=WILD BEEAST&manufacturename=HOT'S
Abteilung Flat Pencil








http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...622&name=FLAT JACK&manufacturename=FISH ARROW
genialer Topwaterbait der sehr schön die breiten Seiten nach unten flankt.
Dazu noch ein Topwater-Crawler








http://www.megabassusa.com/Gatta-X.htm
Last, but not least eine Reihe handgemachter "Frogs" zum Fischen auf Snakeheads.(Made in Thailand)




Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen von der Party.












Greetz, Reiner#h


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Fischt einer von euch mit den Wobblern von Lucky Craft??

Und was haltet ihr von denen?

Bin am überlegen, ob ich sie aufnehme.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mike85 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Plattform7

Hi!
Sag mal wieso lagen die Teile beim Zoll rum? Meine von Shimreels und Lurezjp sind so ganz normal per Post an die Haustür gebracht worden.


----------



## plattform7 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich habe beim Verkäufer nicht nach einer Rechnung verlangt und er hat auch keine beigelegt - deshalb wurde ich als Selbstverzoller eingestufft und musste die Ware persönlich abholen und Vor-Ort bezahlen...


----------



## sa-s (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hi,

haben die den wert der köder dann geschätzt?

bis jetzt habe ich auch nicht nach einer rechnung gefragt und gottlob trotzdem alles bis an die haustür geliefert bekommen.

weis gar nicht was ich machen sollte, wenn ich die teile z.b. in muc abholen sollte, is ja ne glatte weltreise aus der pampas in die metropole, hähä...

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## plattform7 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> haben die den wert der köder dann geschätzt?
> 
> ...



Hi, Sepp... Neee so schlimm ist das nicht... Du müsstest dann nicht nach Frankfurt oder so, sondern zu deiner lokalen Zoll-Stelle (meist in der Kreisstadt).

Mein Päckchen wurde vom Zoll in Frankfurt geöffnet, da habense wahrscheinlich nach der Rechnung geschaut.

Der Angegebene Preis auf der Verpackung ist belanglos, so sagte mir der Zollbeamte. Dieser stellt nämlich nur den Versicherungswert der Sendung dar. Es muss, wie gesagt, eine richtige (verständliche) Rechnung vorliegen, die mit dem Inhalt des Pakets korrespondiert, damit die Abwicklung automatisch erfolgen kann. Und auch da klappt es nicht immer. Es kommt drauf an, wie beschäftigt die Zollstelle in Frankfurt an dem Tag ist - kommen wenige Güter an, haben die entsprechend mehr Zeit.

Also sagt Euren Händlern, dass die immer ne Rechnung beilegen sollen, am besten in der aufgeklebten Seitentasche - das steigert die Chancen auf eine automatische Abwicklung enorm #h

PS: wird man als Selbsverzoööer eingestufft, muss ein Nachweis erbracht werden, wieviel man bezahlt hat. Hier reicht ein Kontoauszug der PayPal - Überweisung aus.


----------



## Gorcky (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Mach das auf jedenfall!! Ich find sie richtig klasse und es macht genauso Spass (Erfolgreich) mit ihnen zu angeln wie mit Illex etc...


----------



## plattform7 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Eine Frage, die, wie ich glaube, bereits irgendwo in den Tiefen des AB´s beantwortet wurde - nur ich finde da momentan nichts passendes in der Suche... Wäre also für einen Verweis dankbar 

Wie geht ihr generell mit den Sprengringen an den Ködern um wenn ein Snap verwendet wird?

Ist das generell empfehlenswert, diese nach Möglichkeit zu entfernen oder hängt es widerum von der speziellen Köderart ab? Zum Beispiel Slider, die vielleicht mehr Spiel benötigen oder Tiefläufer. Dass man die Teile von Illex eh entfernen sollte, weil sie auf Mono ausgelegt sind, ist mir klar... Sollte man diese hier vielleicht durch normale ersetzen? 

Was sind da Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen?


----------



## schroe (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich entferne sie, wenn ich Snaps verwende grundsätzlich.
Bei den Illex oder Jackall riskierst du sonst einen Köderverlust, weil sich der Snap gerne aus dem Ovalring herausdreht.
Zudem ist Snaps + Ovalring irgendwie doppelgemoppelt und stört zusätzlich, wirksam die Köderbalance.

Im ersten Illexkatalog war übrigens eine Empfehlung zum Entfernen des Ovalringes abgedruckt.

Erfahrung: Verlust eines RS225, im Wurf ausgeschlauft, bei geschlossenem Snap.
Danach las ich erst Meridians Hinweis zum "Entfernen" und fand die Empfehlung im Katalog.


----------



## plattform7 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi, Schroe...

Danke für die Antwort... Das mit Illex-Modelen ist mir bekannt, die ovalen Ringe mache ich grundsätzlich weg. Davon habe ich hier im Board an mehreren Stellen was von Euch und Meridian gelesen... Viel mehr interessiert´s mich, wie ihr das bei anderen Ködern (z.B. Megabass, Immergrün usw.) macht, die ja normale Ringe besitzen. Entfernt ihr die auch oder wirkt sich das negativ auf den Lauf aus? Ich denke da z.B. an den Vision 100 oder den XJ...


----------



## schroe (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi PF7,
so viele Modelle verschiedener Hersteller besitze ich selber nicht.
Bei den kleineren Wobbs, die ich für Barsche vorsehe, bleibt der Sprengring dran, die werden dann direkt ans Fluoro angeknotet.

Wenn ich Snaps verwende, entferne ich auch bei meinen MB´s und anderen Verdächtigen die Sprengringe, eben aus Gründen der Balance (ob es sich gravierend auswirkt oder nicht). 
Der Bewegungsspielraum, der durch bspw. einen Hyper 8 gewährleistet wird, ersetzt ohne Abstriche den eines Sprengringes.

Bei den Wobb. Modellen, bei denen die Öse in der Tauchschaufel so vertieft angebracht wurde, dass ich Probleme bekomme einen Snap durchzuführen, nehme ich die mutmaßl. Abstriche des Balanceverlusts in Kauf und tausche den Ovalring gegen einen leichten Sprengring. Trotz Verwendung eines Snap.

Die MB´s und andere "Verdächtige" haben von Haus aus ja schon "ordentliche" Sprengringe".


----------



## plattform7 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Schroe
Danke, das wollte ich wissen, werde es dann genauso machen #h

@All:
War gestern nun endlich bissel am Wasser und konnte kurz die neuen Köder testen:

*Buzz Bill*
Ein sehr interessanter Köder, der eine sehr agile Aktion aufweist. Dies vermutet man schon beim blosen anschauen der Tauchschaufel. Dadurch natürlich auch kein Weitwurfwunder. Die Aktion geht in Richtung eines Hamakuru, allerdings legt sich der BuzzBill regelrecht auf die Seite beim Führen, bricht weiter als Deka zu Seiten aus und macht auch genügend Radau bereits bei der langsamen Führung. Positiv anzumerken ist auch, dass es in der Packung eine Ersatzschwanzflosse beigelegt wurde.

*PopMax*
Ich war von der Größe des Köders sehr überascht. Auf den Bildern habe ich mir den Burschen kleiner vorgestellt. Sehr interessantes Model und wenn man sich den Kopf anguckt, auch sehr komplexe Konstruktion. Eigentlich relativ gut zu werfen. Ich habe jedoch das Gefühl, dass die Anzares da bereits hart an der Grenze ist und sich nicht schnell genug entladen kann. Führen funktioniert jedoch einwandfrei. Der PopMax schiebt eine regelrechte Bugwelle vor sich hin. Was ich noch nicht geschafft habe, ist, das Teil stärker zu den jeweiligen Seiten ausbrechen zu lassen. Momentan stellt er sich bei mir nach einem "Plop" einfach nur quer  - aber da sehe ich noch sehr viel Potential.

*XJ100*
Sehr aufwendig aufgearbeiteter Köder, aufgrund der Konstruktion mit der Schwanz- und Rückenflosse auch kein Weitwurfwunder. Die Aktion ist jedoch sehr schön anzuschauen. Beim Richtungswechsel legt sich der XJ fast komplett auf die Seite und die Flanken leuchten schön auf. Der Köder ist aufgrund der Beweglichkeit der metalischen Schwanzflosse auch relativ laut unter Wasser. Gefällt mir insgesamt ganz gut.

*Vision100*
Hier war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Der Köder sieht sehr klasse aus, aber gestern konnte ich ihm kein außergewöhnliches Spiel entlocken. Bei den Stops steigt er stur an die Oberfläche, ähnlich dem XJ. Ist ja nicht so, dass er unter Wasser nichts macht, aber ich habe mir ein wenig mehr vorgestellt. 
Nun gut, vielleicht schaffe ich das einfach noch nicht, ihm ein wenig mehr Leben einzuhauchen. Wietere Test´s werden folgen.

*Escarda*
Hier war ich positiv überascht. Der Köder ist sehr aktiv und ich würde ihn schon fast mit nem Squirrel vergleichen. Dieser legt sich beim Führen jedoch noch mehr zur Seite und "taumelt" sich nach einem harten Twitch erst wieder langsam ein. Sehr schön anzuschauen und auch relativ gut zu werfen. Aber auch relativ kurze Twitsches reichen aus, um aus ihm ´ne Menge auszulocken. Im gegensatz zum Squirrel ist allerdings nicht ganz so "irre" und panisch, lässt sich aber auch extrem lange an einer Stelle verweilen.

*Whizzer*
Ist halt ein Vibration-Lure und verhält sich auch so. Sehr gut zu werfen. Ich kann ihn leider nicht mit einem TN vergleichen, da ich noch keins gefischt habe, aber von der Aktion sind die denke ich mal alle nicht weit von einander angesiedelt. Im Vergleich zu einem ArukuShad macht der Whizzer ein wenig weniger Lärm unter Wasser - bei den Arukus ist es schon fast pervers, die hört man schon in 15 Meter unter Wasser auf einen zukommen |supergri

Den *LiveX Leviathan* konnte ich nicht einsetzen, weil die aufgesuchten Stellen alle zu flach dafür waren. Ist halt ein Tiefläufer.

Sind halt nur die ersten Eindrücke. Es ist sicherlich so, dass ich aus einem neuen Köder meist nicht bereits nach 15 Minuten alles entlocken kann. Da wird man noch viel üben und experimentieren müssen.

-------------------------------------------------------------


Habe gestern, solange ich noch keine 12LB-Version besitze, die Nitlon Bait 10LB aufgespult. Die Schnur fühlt sich Klasse an, die Geschmeidigkeit ist wirklich mit blosen Fingern "fühlbar".
Am Wasser hatte ich anfangs bissel Probleme mit Perrückenbildung, nach ´ner halben Stunde ging das aber ganz gut. Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, dass die Schnur beim Twitchen relativ laut ist. Geht Euch das auch so? Oder ist das vielleicht bei der 12LB Version nicht mehr so ausgeprägt? Habe ja nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber die Spider Mono ist da um einiges leiser #c


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wie ich dir schon in der PN geschrieben habe:

Ich hab die 12lbs Nitlon Bait, bisher ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass die Schnur "laut" ist. Entweder weil ich es nicht hören wollte, oder weil sie doch leise ist.
Klar bei den einen oder anderen Twitch ist es doch mal lauter, aber gengerell empfand ich das nicht als laut - das wäre mich wohl aufgefallen.

Ich werd aber mal drauf achten und dann kann ich ja nochmal Bescheid sagen.


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Servus,

weiß einer von Euch wo ich Abdeckungen für Wobbler-Drillinge bekomme (die blauen Dinger unten auf dem Foto!)? Die blauen waren an einem gekauften Wobbler mal dran, sind super! Da verheddert sich nix wenn man mal wieder 10 Köder in ein Fach seiner Köderbox quetschen muß|rolleyes!





Danke,
Jürgen


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@moped
Gib mal bei Askari die Artikelnummer ein. 045267.85.585


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ja merci,

das ging aber flott!!!


----------



## PureContact (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wie der Jackall SRide oder Illex Freddy auch. Genial finde ich, dass er sich bei Gegenwind auch recht gut werfen lässt, da er durch seine flache Körperform leichter ins "Segeln" kommt.
> 
> Die Packung stammt aber von einem Baby Giron - putziges kleines Dingelchen.
> 
> ...







Woher bekomm ich das Teil???
todes need da drauf!!!!


man das Teil is ja 1A


----------



## Mike85 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Bei Fachversand Stollenwerk gibts die auch...sind aber rot....

Nummer: 086251 z.B. oder im Katalog S. 181


----------



## BeeJay (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



PureContact schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich das Teil???
> todes need da drauf!!!!
> man das Teil is ja 1A


Nur direkt in Japan, Suchbegriff "Baby Giron".

Die Dinger sind aber aus verständlichen Gründen fast immer ausverkauft. Siehe z.B. hier.

Erfolgreiche Jagd,

BeeJay


----------



## PureContact (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Bei Fachversand Stollenwerk gibts die auch...sind aber rot....
> 
> Nummer: 086251 z.B. oder im Katalog S. 181


danke, aber im katalog finde ichs nich genauso wenig im  online store


----------



## GetHooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wo ich günstig Wobbler der Serie *Lucky Craft Live Pointer* bestellen kann? Ich habe mir jetzt welche über ebay USA bestellt. Per Sofort-Kauf für 12,99 $ (etwa 9,75 €) das Stück. Versandkosten 4 $. Bei einem dt. Online-Shop habe ich die gleichen für 25,95 € / Stück gesehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen günstigen Händler in Asien o.ä. der diese Wobbler führt.


----------



## moped (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wo ich günstig Wobbler der Serie *Lucky Craft Live Pointer* bestellen kann?


 
Servus,

ich kann Dir zwar grad keinen Händler nennen, aber ich finde dieser Köder läuft nicht so sensationell, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, da kannst weniger Geld für bessere Köder ausgeben. Ich bin mit meinem nicht zufrieden!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## GetHooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



moped schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich kann Dir zwar grad keinen Händler nennen, aber ich finde dieser Köder läuft nicht so sensationell, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, da kannst weniger Geld für bessere Köder ausgeben. Ich bin mit meinem nicht zufrieden!
> 
> ...



Hast du da einen konkreten Vorschlag. Ich brauche einen flachlaufenden Wobbler für die holländischen Polder mit viel Aktion. Alternativ hab ich sonst immer Bomber Wobbler genommen.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit den Lucky Craft Live Pointer Wobblern gemacht...

Viele Grüße,
André


----------



## xxcruiserxx (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



GetHooked schrieb:


> Hast du da einen konkreten Vorschlag. Ich brauche einen flachlaufenden Wobbler für die holländischen Polder mit viel Aktion. Alternativ hab ich sonst immer Bomber Wobbler genommen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit den Lucky Craft Live Pointer Wobblern gemacht...
> 
> ...



den arnaud von illex, asl flachläufer. extrem geil

http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product...0s-10cm-sinkend&cName=hardbaits-wobbler-illex

sehr viel aktion und relativ wenig tiefgang. toller wobbler


----------



## moped (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> den arnaud von illex


 
Wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, ich bevorzuge den 100er Flachläufer! Der ist in Deutschland halt auch einfach zu kriegen, andere Modelle mußt Du evtl. in Japan ordern.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## drogba (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich möchte gerne den water moccasin haben.wenn den jemand hat bitte meleden oder ggf ne inet seite?preis is jetz nich so wichtig aber sollte schon im rahmen sein


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Angelcenter Kassel hatte die mal geführt aber momentan nicht mehr im Sortiment. Frag doch einfach mal da nach.


----------



## GetHooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> den arnaud von illex, asl flachläufer. extrem geil
> 
> http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product...0s-10cm-sinkend&cName=hardbaits-wobbler-illex
> 
> sehr viel aktion und relativ wenig tiefgang. toller wobbler



Liest sich gut, sieht "realistisch" aus - ist aber auch nicht wirklich billig. Weiß jemand ob ich den irgendwo günstiger bekommen kann?


----------



## moped (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Weiß jemand ob ich den irgendwo günstiger bekommen kann?


 
Lediglich in Japan, bei diversen Ebay-Händlern! Da heißt der Köder Jackall Bros Smash Minnow!

Jürgen


----------



## McRip (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Sinker habe ich da noch keine gesehen, nur F und SP... |rolleyes


----------



## GetHooked (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Sinker habe ich da noch keine gesehen, nur F und SP... |rolleyes



Würde passen, bei den "Sinking"-Modellen steht eine Tauchtiefe von 2m, das ist zu tief für mich. Ich brauche auch nur die Floating und Suspending. Tauchtiefe 0-1m.

@moped
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## GetHooked (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ist das dieser hier?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackall-Bros-Lu...ryZ23822QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Knapp 10 € (13 $). Da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht wirklich. Plus Versand und evtl. Zoll bin ich dann auch bei 15 €.


----------



## fishingchamp (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@drogba
guckst du hier entlich wiederin duetschland erhältlich... 

http://www.crankheadz.de/index.php?node=65&id=47


----------



## McRip (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



GetHooked schrieb:


> Ist das dieser hier?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackall-Bros-Lu...ryZ23822QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Knapp 10 € (13 $). Da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht wirklich. Plus Versand und evtl. Zoll bin ich dann auch bei 15 €.



Hm. |kopfkrat
Also geschenkt gibs die nirgends! 

Zoll/EUSt fällt nicht an, sobald du unter 50 DOLLAR inklusive Versand bleibst. Nimmst du z.B. drei Wobbler zahlst du 39$ plus Porto... Teil das dann noch durch rund 1,3 - dann haste den Preis in Euro. Faustregel: Du kriegst in Japan 3 Köder wo du hier nur zwei bekommst. :m
Zudem kriegst du drüben auch noch alte Wobbler, die du in DE nicht mehr finden wirst... 

Muss aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Ich finde es lohnt sich... #6


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



GetHooked schrieb:


> Ist das dieser hier?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackall-Bros-Lu...ryZ23822QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Knapp 10 € (13 $). Da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht wirklich. Plus Versand und evtl. Zoll bin ich dann auch bei 15 €.


 

Naja eventuell checken dann die Händler, dass sie einfach unverschämt teuer sind. Ich finde teilweise das doppelte für ein Wobbler zu verlangen ist doch irgendwie falsch. Das gleiche ist mit den Rollen - ne Saltiga-Z gibts aus'm Ami-land für ~400€ gekauft (dann kommt noch Zoll+Porto drauf) und hier steht sie beim Dealer für ~900€ im Glasschrank. Da frag ich mich was das soll.

Den "Aufwand" nehm ich da schon bald gerne in Kauf, bei Wobblern gibts ja selten was zu reklamieren. Un nebenbei wirst du dann wohl kaum nur einen einzigen Köder bestellen oder 5mal den gleichen, dann kann man sich auch andere Hersteller angucken die es hier "nicht" gibt.


----------



## GetHooked (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Hm. |kopfkrat
> Also geschenkt gibs die nirgends!


Das hab ich auch nicht erwartet. 



McRip schrieb:


> Zoll/EUSt fällt nicht an, sobald du unter 50 DOLLAR inklusive Versand bleibst.


Und das ist mal ein guter Tipp, das wusste ich nicht. 



McRip schrieb:


> Nimmst du z.B. drei Wobbler zahlst du 39$ plus Porto... Teil das dann noch durch rund 1,3 - dann haste den Preis in Euro. Faustregel: Du kriegst in Japan 3 Köder wo du hier nur zwei bekommst. :m


Es summiert sich einfach, aber ich muss den Wobbler haben 
Ich habe grade 6 Lucky Craft Pointer in den USA geordert. Das kostet inkl. Versand knapp 70 €. Hier kostet aber 1 Wobbler etwa 25 €. Das wären dann gesamt 150 €. Das rechnet sich dann schon. Das stimmt.

@ Chrizzie
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Man fragt sich teilweise wirklich ob da um die Preise gewürfelt wurde.

Viele Grüße,
André


----------



## Gorcky (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Echt unglaublich die Preise!!! Angel auch sehr gerne mit diesen Ködern,aber wusste garnicht,das man wirklich eine Möglichkeit hat,diese Köder auch soo viel billiger zu bekommen! Mal ausprobieren...


----------



## McRip (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



GetHooked schrieb:


> Es summiert sich einfach, aber ich muss den Wobbler haben
> Ich habe grade 6 Lucky Craft Pointer in den USA geordert. Das kostet *inkl. Versand knapp 70 €*. Hier kostet aber 1 Wobbler etwa 25 €. Das wären dann gesamt 150 €. Das rechnet sich dann schon. Das stimmt.



Wird dann aber Zoll/EUSt kosten 
Vielleicht haste aber auch Glück :m

Manchmal lohnt es sich zu gucken, ob man nicht lieber mehrere Bestellungen mit etwas Zeitverzug draus macht um bei den Einzelsendungen nicht noch Zoll/EUSt zahlen zu müssen...  #6

Klar kostet das dann 2-3 Dollar mehr Porto, aber das ist besser als Zoll/EUSt auf den vollen Preis zu zahlen...


----------



## GetHooked (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Manchmal lohnt es sich zu gucken, ob man nicht lieber mehrere Bestellungen mit etwas Zeitverzug draus macht um bei den Einzelsendungen nicht noch Zoll/EUSt zahlen zu müssen...  #6


Das hab ich auch so getan - zwar nicht bewusst im Hinblick auf ein Ersparnis von Zollgebühren, aber der gleiche Zweck wird erreicht 

@Gorcky
Wenn du die *Lucky Craft Live Pointer* meinst, dann such bei ebay nach dem Verkäufer *mynock_2002*. Der hat auch vergleichsweise die günstigsten Versandkosten: 4,75 $


----------



## McRip (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

na dann :vik:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich hab gestern den chubby von illex in weiß getestet, einfach nur geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
gleich beim erstn wurf fing ich ein barsch und beim 2. ein hecht.
sehr schöner wobbler


----------



## Endo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo da! 

Also als twitchbait kann ich nur den X-Rap von Rapala empfelen!
da steht zwar Slashbait drauf aber das is mir egal
Die Dinger fliegen recht gut, haben Rasseln drin und wenn man sie schön durchs Wasser ''twitcht'' wirds richtig pervers. Hab schon gut Hechte,Barsche,Zander und WOLFSBARSCHE damit gefangen.
einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Hooked (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ GetHooked! 
Geiler Name! Gabs den im Sonderangebot? :q


----------



## drogba (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ja es gibt schon schöne köder !ne andere frage kommt nur mir das vor oder bei euch auch das barsche den tinyfry nicht richtig packen können?also durch die polo brille seh ich immer das die vor haken zuschnappen und nich den fisch is mir jetz öfter passiert hab dannn ein paar mal gezufpt dann kamen die wieder und wieder davor zugeschnappt!das is mir neulich schon ma aufgefallen als ich nen aland gaaaaaanz knapp an der lipper erwischt hatte auf den tiny fry .hab alles probiert kurz warten sofort anschlagen aber jedes ma beissen die nich auf den drilling#q


----------



## Hooked (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo! 
Betstellt Ihr eigentlich mit tracking No., oder so zu sagen unversichert in Japan?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit nicht gelieferter Ware?


----------



## moped (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Servus zusammen,

ich hatte die letzten Tage die Gelegenheit die zuletzt von mir geposteten Yo-Zuri/Duel-Wobbler ausgiebig zu testen, bei totaler Beißflaute jedoch nicht auf Fängigkeit|rolleyes!





Es handelt sich um zwei Yo-Zuri/Duel Hardcore jp90sp, zwei Hardcore jb65sp und um einen Hardcore lb70sp! Alle fünf Wobbler sind gut verarbeitet (sehen aber windiger aus als z.B. Jackall, geb ich zu), haben einen gleichmäßigen Lauf und brechen bei leichten Rucken mit der Rute gut aus. Die Haken sind sehr scharf und stabiler als bei, in der Größe vergleichbaren Jackall-Modellen. Das Suspending-Verhalten hat unter dem Duolock und dem Stahlvorfach etwas gelitten, das ist bei anderen Wobblern aber auch der Fall!

Alles in allem denke ich beim Preis von 6 bis 7 Euro pro Stück eine gute Alternative an hängerreichen Stellen!

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. .....außerdem find ich den Namen super (camilos bitte melden!)....nein ich mein nicht die Filme, sondern die Musikrichtung!


----------



## sa-s (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

servus jürgen,

bei mir geht momentan auch nix weiter!

aber schicke wobbies hast du da am start.

vielleicht geht ja jetzt nach der abkühlung wieder ein wenig mehr!

dickes petri

sepp


----------



## camilos (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> außerdem find ich den Namen super (camilos bitte melden)


 
Mann ich werde alt, als ich den Namen der Köder gelesen habe, habe ich sofort an die niedlichen Kinderfilme von Frau Orlowski und Co.  gedacht... 

Neulich habe ich eine eine Rute von Deps entdeckt, die heisst Body Count... eigentlich müsste ich sie haben...

Also, wenn die Wobbler wirklich so gut sind, hätte ich sie gleich "Sepultura" oder "Napalm Death" genannt... ich werde Yo-Zuri anschreiben, vielleicht finden sie die Idee gut... 

Grüße


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



GetHooked schrieb:


> Hast du da einen konkreten Vorschlag. Ich brauche einen flachlaufenden Wobbler für die holländischen Polder mit viel Aktion. Alternativ hab ich sonst immer Bomber Wobbler genommen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit den Lucky Craft Live Pointer Wobblern gemacht...
> 
> ...


 Moin Andre.

Hätte da eine Lösung für dich. Es gibt von Jackson Softjerks, die sehr flach laufen und an der Spinnrute gut zu fischen sind.
Ultra langsam zu führen und super Teile.
Sind nicht ganz billig aber einer von den besten Kunstködern die ich in den letzten Jahren gefischt habe.

Sven


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich hab mir heute den VIB32 von illex gekauft, der soll ja angeblich ne absolute rapfenbank sein, kann jemand was dazu sagen???
is auf jeden fall ziemlich teuer, für so ein miniteil


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

un nochmal ne andere frage,
habt ihr euch schonmal bei einem japanischen internethändler, gebrauchte wobbler bestellt???


----------



## McRip (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> un nochmal ne andere frage,
> habt ihr euch schonmal bei einem japanischen internethändler, gebrauchte wobbler bestellt???



Ja, aber was willst du wirklich wissen? |kopfkrat


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Ja, aber was willst du wirklich wissen? |kopfkrat



also erstmal bei welchem händler?!
und waren die wobbler im angegebenen zustand?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

also ich wollt mir eventuell ein paar gebrauchte wobbler von diesen ichibantackle shop bestellen?!
hat jemand da schon erfahrung gemacht??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat schon wer den Megabass Anthrax getestet???


mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> un nochmal ne andere frage,
> habt ihr euch schonmal bei einem japanischen internethändler, gebrauchte wobbler bestellt???



Hab mir mal günstig beim Ebay-Händler SUSHILURE ein paar Water Moccasins und Water Monitor geholt. Der Zustand der Köder war genau wie beschrieben! Preise waren Top! |rolleyes


----------



## profifischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Flo
Getestet schon, aber noch nicht ausgiebig. Er läuft knapp unter der Oberflache mit heftigen Bewegungen und hat laute Rasseln.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Und wie ist der erste Eindruck??? lohnenswert???


----------



## franz-xaver (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit Shimano Wobblern gemacht ?


----------



## profifischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@flo
Der erste Eindruck vom Laufverhalten her ist super, doch bei einem Freund von mir ist beim Wurf in einen Baum die Tauchschaufel gebrochen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



profifischer schrieb:


> @Flo
> Getestet schon, aber noch nicht ausgiebig. Er läuft knapp unter der Oberflache mit heftigen Bewegungen und hat laute Rasseln.
> mfg Manuel


 

bei erhobener Rute und einkurbeln läuft er im zick zack, ähnl. wie jeder andere Wobbler auch, twitcht man bei der gleichen Rutenstellung, dann bricht er seitlich aus und hat einen zackigen Lauf mit einer roling Aktion, twitcht man ihn mit Schlägen nach unten Richtung Wasser verhält er sich ähnl. einem glider (Jerkbait), hält man die Rute richtung Wasser und lässt die Schnur beim einholen auf "Spannung" zeigt er ebenfalls einen zackigen lauf allerdings etwas weitere Bahnen ziehend als bei hoch erhobener rute, führt man die Rute (keinen Twitch sondern eher ein seitliches ziehen) in eine Richtung, dann kann man die Bahn ganz schön damit erweitern. Alles in allem ein typischer japanwobbler, mit dem man richtig spielen kann. Für mich stellt er idealerweise ein köder dar, welcher gaaaanz langsam an der Oberfläche geführt wird und mit einigen zuckungen ein verendendes Fischschen darstellt.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

wollte ich im allgemeinen so nebenbei anmerken....
ihr solltet al eure Japanköder in sichtigem Wasser testen, ihr werdet euch wundern was der ein oder andere ( im Prinzip fast alle) so noch drauf hat. Ich würde wetten dass mind. 50% des vorhanden Köderspiels NICHT genutzt wird. Selbst eine Ruhephase in der der Wobbler steht, aufsteigt oder sinkt und dabei leicht zittert und/oder flankt ist meist die Aktion welche die Attacken auslöst, gerade bei unentschlossenen Räuber. Nicht glauben dass bei einem "Spinstop" der Köder nicht arbeitet...im gegenteil....
ich erlebe das am wasser immer wieder, da werden teure Wobbler durchgeprügelt, dass es gerade so kracht....wenige Angler machen sich Gedanken was der Wobbler eigentl. darstellen soll, darüber lohnt es sich durchaus mal Gedanken zu machen#6


----------



## Mike85 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Guter Beitrag...hast recht..immer erst vorher nah am Ufer testen was so geht mit dem Wobbler...


----------



## Dorschi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

#6#6#6
Rainer ich schätze Deine und Beejays präzise Lauftests!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Danke Rainer das nenn ich doch mal eine Info


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

http://megabass.co.jp/product_detail.php?keyid=6&item1=1

Da ist das ganze nochmal in Bildern


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Schau mal was ich gefunden haben
*klick*


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Super... sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## McRip (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also ich wollt mir eventuell ein paar gebrauchte wobbler von diesen ichibantackle shop bestellen?!
> hat jemand da schon erfahrung gemacht??



Leider nein, bisher nichts da bestellt.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



aixellent schrieb:


> also ich habe mit den Bestellungen in Japan nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine neueste Erungenschaft ist ein Javallon Hardbait. Probe steht erst nächste Woche ins Haus.


 
Hi

Wo hast du den her? 

Ich hab bisher einen einzigen bei eBay mal gesehen und bei 35€ nichtmehr auf ihn geachtet.


----------



## McRip (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit sacchan2008 und sanpei gemacht #6


----------



## aixellent (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wo hast du den her?
> 
> Ich hab bisher einen einzigen bei eBay mal gesehen und bei 35€ nichtmehr auf ihn geachtet.





SHIMREELS! War aber auch tierisch teuer! 49,50 $.

Viele Grüße
Aixellent


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



aixellent schrieb:


> SHIMREELS! War aber auch tierisch teuer! 49,50 $.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Aixellent


 
Ist schon hart, das der Kram kostet... Für 15cm dreiteiliges Plastik - was aussieht wie ein Fisch. Aber laufen tut der auf jeden Fall echt super, zumindestens was das Video zeigt.


----------



## McRip (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wie zufrieden bist du mit Shimreels? Ich warte noch auf meine erste Bestellung da... #u


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab einmal bei Shimreels bestellt und die Ware nach 8 Tagen bekommen. 


Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

gut Ding will Weil haben...

*ginrinpeche.com is back in business!!*


----------



## camilos (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



			
				Fan der Demenzkranken schrieb:
			
		

> *ginrinpeche.com is back in business!!*


Das will ich ja gar nicht wissen...bzw meine Frau soll nichts davon erfahren.... sonst gibt es Internetverbot! :m


----------



## arn0r (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hmm, auf der startseite steht ja immer noch die gleiche meldung, aber man kann wieder ordern?:k|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Warum haben die nicht die Modelle die ich haben möchte:c#d


----------



## arn0r (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

bestimmt alles schon weg 
ginrinpeche hatte ja nie sonderlich große auswahl, das meiste immer ausverkauft in sachen lures


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Da bleibt nur plat aber bei denen ist auch sehr viel ausverkauft#d


----------



## arn0r (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

eben, und wenn ein köder mal nicht ausverkauft ist, gibts den nur noch in der "letzten" farbe|evil:
bleibt ja noch ebay, die preise da stehen ginrin in nichts nach, teilweise günstiger, teilweise bisschen teurer, händlerabhängig halt.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



arn0r schrieb:


> hmm, auf der startseite steht ja immer noch die gleiche meldung, aber man kann wieder ordern?:k|kopfkrat



Layout der Startseite ist eigentlich noch falsch (wg. dem roten Hinweis usw.). Allerdings kann man sich mit seinen Zugangsdaten wieder einloggen, den Warenkorb füllen usw. ... Eine definitive Bestellung hab ich jedoch auch noch nicht weggeschickt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Kenne nur lurezjp und shirmreels oder so ähnlich|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Air Slash von Lunky Craft gemacht?
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/lucky/AIR-SLASH/air-slash.htm

Wie läuft der, wenn man den nur zieht, was macht der wenn man ihn twitcht?


----------



## McRip (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal bei Shimreels bestellt und die Ware nach 8 Tagen bekommen.
> 
> 
> Wann hast du bestellt?




Lag an der deutschen Post... #q

Bis dann |supergri


----------



## sa-s (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Air Slash von Lunky Craft gemacht?
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/lucky/AIR-SLASH/air-slash.htm
> 
> Wie läuft der, wenn man den nur zieht, was macht der wenn man ihn twitcht?



also den kannst du schon sehr mit dem squirrel vergleichen.
ich hab zwei mr sp. die beim twitchen sehr stabil im wasser stehen. er hat vielleicht nicht ganz so ne hektische aktion wie die squirrels, aber der federbuschen am schwanzdrilling bringt zusatzreize.

hab damit aber leider noch nicht viel erwischt, liegt aber wohl an mir!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> also den kannst du schon sehr mit dem squirrel vergleichen.
> ich hab zwei mr sp. die beim twitchen *sehr stabil im wasser stehen*. er hat vielleicht *nicht ganz so ne hektische aktion wie die squirrels*, aber der federbuschen am schwanzdrilling bringt zusatzreize.
> 
> hab damit aber leider noch nicht viel erwischt, liegt aber wohl an mir!
> ...



Hab vom Plat den "80MRSP" und kann mich 100%ig dem lieben Sepp anschliessen. Vom Gewicht her finde ich ihn für seine Grösse aber ziemlich leicht.... Fänge blieben bislang aber auch noch aus, da er aufgrund seines geringen Gewichtes schlecht baitcaster-tauglich ist und somit auf die Statio-Combo warten muss!


----------



## sa-s (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab vom Plat den "80MRSP" und kann mich 100%ig dem lieben Sepp anschliessen. Vom Gewicht her finde ich ihn für seine Grösse aber ziemlich leicht.... Fänge blieben bislang aber auch noch aus, da er aufgrund seines geringen Gewichtes schlecht baitcaster-tauglich ist und somit auf die Statio-Combo warten muss!



ha börnie,

n´kleiner seitenhieb! hähä....

hi christian

also ich habe heute noch mal im schwimmbad den direkten vergleich zw. dem 80 mr sp und dem 76-er squirrel gemacht.

der mr sp läuft beim direkten einholen also auch beim schleppen natürlicher als der squirrel.

ausserdem liegt der sp im ruhezustand stabiler im wasser. der squirrel taucht an nem 25 cm vorfach schon sehr kopflastig ab.

was mir an dem air slash auch besser gefällt sind die stabileren und grösseren drillinge.

werde morgen mal fotos vom direkten vergleich einstellen. zumindest versuch ichs.

guten abend

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> ha börnie,
> 
> n´kleiner seitenhieb! hähä....
> 
> ...


 

Danke... seit wann angelt man im Schwimmbad? Darf man das einfach so, oder gibt's dafür eine Erlaubniskarte?

Oder es dein eigenes Schwimmbad... dann würde ich da auch die Köder testen, kann man ja sehr gut sehen. Dann solltest du dir eine gute Kamera ausleihen und sämtliche Köder filmen  So muss man nicht immer irgendwie den Lauf beschreiben.

Das ein Squirrel 76 kopflastig wird hab ich auch gemerkt, ich hab da ein Stückl Stahl vor und das hängt nur durch, also zieht nie mit dem gesammten Gewicht am SQ76. Aber so groß sind die ja auch nicht, von daher darf der auch etwas nach unten gucken.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Sollte auch mal mein Tackle ins Schwimmbad schleppen , mal schauen ob ich überhaupt durch die Kasse komme#c

Die Bilder interessieren mich auch. 

Hat von euch jemand den X-80 Rocket Darter von Megabass???


----------



## sa-s (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Danke... seit wann angelt man im Schwimmbad? Darf man das einfach so, oder gibt's dafür eine Erlaubniskarte?



ja nur wenn du nen richtigen goldfisch haken möchtest :q

und natürlich nur mit spezialsondererlaubnisfreifahrtscheinvombademeisterdahöchstselbst in der hand.

naja, meine frau hat schon gedroht, wehe du machst mit deiner "spinnerei" ein loch in die folie|krach:

die idee mit dem abfilmen ist mir auch gleich gekommen. da wäre ich schon ausgerüstet, aber wie und wo können dann die clips online gestellt werden?

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> die idee mit dem abfilmen ist mir auch gleich gekommen. da wäre ich schon ausgerüstet, aber wie und wo können dann die clips online gestellt werden?


 
Das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein. Zur Not gibt es ja Plattformen wie Youtube.com oder Myvideo.de. Leider ist da die Qualität immer irgendwie kaputt, aber wo man Videos vernünftig hochladen kann wird hier schon irgendwer wissen.


----------



## sa-s (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

bin mal gespannt, ob das bildraufladen irgendwie klappt.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

sas was isn das für ein Stahldraht da vor dem Wobbler????


----------



## sa-s (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sas was isn das für ein Stahldraht da vor dem Wobbler????




auweia,

jetzt hats mich voll dawischt!

war wohl doch etwas provokant ein schleissiges 0815 fertigschmeck stahlvorfach anzuknoten. ich gebs ja zu, bin bis jetzt viel zu faul gewesen um mich mit der thematik des guten stahlvorfach bauens auseinanderzusetzen.

präzisiere: werkzeug und material haufenweise im keller rumliegen aber irgendwie den arsch nicht hochgekriegt.

naja,

das kann doch nur noch besser werden!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

naja ich seh das nun mal so,......
die Squirell Klasse ist nicht für Hechte sondern eher für Barsch/Rapfen/Zander gebaut, von daher fische ich die mit FC (alles andere beeinträchtigt das Laufverhalten gewaltig, selbst ein etwas zu großer Snap, auch ist es Gewässerabhängig....im Rhein z.b. bei Kehrströmungen ist es nicht so tragisch wie im Baggersee, wenn der auch noch glasklar ist und auch kein Windchen weht) aber die Beifang-Hechte hab ich trotzdem bekommen...
ab Arnoudsklasse sind die Köder mehr für Hecht gebaut und von daher nicht so empfindlich was das Laufverhalten mit Stahl betrifft, wobei ich da auch maximal *27er* *Flexonit* nehme.....
alles was stärker ist finde ich Humbug, selbst mit 27er holste den m Hecht locker raus....


----------



## sa-s (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> naja ich seh das nun mal so,....../quote]
> 
> 
> is eh klar.
> ...


----------



## Mike85 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So hab mal wieder Wobbler aus Japan bestellt..wollt mal fragen wie es bei Euch so mit den Fängen aussieht auf die Japanteile...

also bis jetzt 2 Hechte und 1 Zander bei 3 Ausflügen ans Wasser...denke mal die Köder machen sich bezahlt...


----------



## sa-s (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> So hab mal wieder Wobbler aus Japan bestellt..wollt mal fragen wie es bei Euch so mit den Fängen aussieht auf die Japanteile...
> 
> also bis jetzt 2 Hechte und 1 Zander bei 3 Ausflügen ans Wasser...denke mal die Köder machen sich bezahlt...



hi mike,

was hast du dir denn gegönnt?

sepp


----------



## Kay (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin zusammen

@Rainer 


> die Squirell Klasse ist nicht für Hechte sondern eher für Barsch/Rapfen/Zander gebaut,


:q Das erzähl hier mal den Hechten im Norden. Die knallen mir mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit beim Zander-/Barschfischen auf alle Squirellgrößen. #6 Im Ernst: Meine 61er bis 79er haben wirklich schon erheblich mehr Hechte als Zander/Barsche gespürt. Was aber wirklich interessant ist....keiner der Burschen hat den Squirell voll genommen, alle haben ziemlich spitz gebissen. Ohne Ausnahme. Bei mir war der Squad Minnow erfolgreicher auf Zander. 

Grüsse aus Hamburg
Kay


----------



## Mike85 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@sa-s:

schau mal ein paar seiten vorher...da sind die bilder schon drin...ein paar Pointer usw...


Seite 14 war das...

hab heute ne Großbestellung aufgegeben...mache Bilder wenn die da sind...15 Stück gesamt


----------



## PureContact (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hallö, wollt ma fragen wie es mit ner sammelbestellung aussieht, ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch zuviel skrupel vor so einer bestellung, dazu kommt noch mir fehlt ein paypal acc, falls jemand sich dazu durchringen kann, das nächste mal wenn er bestellt eifach pm an mich
oder will jemand einen oder zwei seiner wobbler loskriegen, genau!
pm an mich 

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Mike85 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Die waren jetzt bei meiner Sammelbestellung dabei...mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die da sind....gott sei dank sind nicht alle für mich sonst wäre ich ja arm....

Megabass XJ 100 Ugui 



Jackson Artist SL 130 Slim Japan 130mm 10 
Jackson Artoron Jointed Floating Minnow 125mm Chrome 
Jackson Artoron Jointed Floating Minnow Japan 125mm 4







Jackall Bros Lure Mikey Jointed Big Bait Purple Chrome 
Jackall Bros Lure Mikey Jointed Big Bait Scale 
Evergreen Ocean Fleet Sea Drive Jointed Lure White




Megabass Anthrax 100 Ayu 



Megabass Anthrax 100 Stardust 
Megabass XJ 100 Ugui 
Megabass XJ 100 Chart Back 
Jackall Bros Lure Deka Hama Ku Ru Hamakur[FONT=Arial, Verdana]u 8

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Verdana]Die Links gehen leider nicht da ich sie aus meiner Mail kopiert habe...sorry...aber einfach mal im Auktionshaus eingeben...ansonsten kommt noch ein Foto rein wenn sie da sind...
[/FONT]


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Deine Links funzen nicht!


----------



## Mike85 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Tja vielleicht sollte man mal zu Ende lesen...schau mal was ich darunter geschrieben habe...dann weißt sogar warum die nicht funzen....:m


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ja, Sorry! Hab ich zu spät gemerkt.


----------



## Mike85 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ist ja nicht schlimm....hätte mir ja auch die Mühe machen können und die richtigen Links einsetzen können. Aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich da kein Bock drauf. :q


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ sas ich nehm 15lb als FC Vorfach

@ Kay, diese feststellung habe ich bei meinen hechtbeifängen auch gemacht, wenn die Squirrels genommen werden, dann händen die Pikes immer vorne


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ sas ich nehm 15lb als FC Vorfach
> 
> @ Kay, diese feststellung habe ich bei meinen hechtbeifängen auch gemacht, wenn die Squirrels genommen werden, dann händen die Pikes immer vorne


 
Ich hatte schon den ein oder anderen Hecht der den 76er Squirrel (und ähnliche Grössen) voll inhaliert haben. Mit dem FC trau ich mich daher nicht. Wenn keine Hechtgefahr besteht wird das Mono direkt angeknotet, ansonsten 7x7er Flexo!


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

börnie...
ist klaro dass FC kein Hechtschutz ist#6
ansonsten nehm ich 27er Flexonit und mache ganz kleine Snaps dran


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ist klaro dass FC kein Hechtschutz ist#6
> ansonsten nehm ich 27er Flexonit und mache ganz kleine Snaps dran


 
Jo! Da sind wir sogar mal gleicher Meinung! :m


----------



## Dorschi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Geht mir auch so. Ich habe aber zur Zeit das Problem, daß ich mit meinen Duolocs nicht mehr so recht zufrieden bin.
Mir knallt auch auf das Flexo manchmal ein Hecht oder Rapfen und 2 haben mir die Duolocs entweder gestreckt, oder durch Verkanten aufgehakt. 
Bin am Überlegen, ob Crosslocs besser sind.
Was nehmt Ihr?


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jo! Da sind wir sogar mal gleicher Meinung! :m


 

sind wir eigentlich oft finde ich zumindest unsere Diskussionen die für andere wie Streit aussehen finde ich immer wieder amüsant#h


@ Dorschi
Duplos und keine Probs


auch habe ich after eight in meiner Tacklebox, kommt drauf an welche Combo ich bestücke, bei baitcaster da nehme ich die after eight, da ich mit der eigentl. nur Wobbler fische, bei ner statio da nehm ich Duplos da ich ausser Wobbler, auch mal ein kleines Gummi, oder auch mal Metall verwende


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ich habe aber zur Zeit das Problem, daß ich mit meinen Duolocs nicht mehr so recht zufrieden bin.
> Mir knallt auch auf das Flexo manchmal ein Hecht oder Rapfen und 2 haben mir die Duolocs entweder gestreckt, oder durch Verkanten aufgehakt.
> Bin am Überlegen, ob Crosslocs besser sind.
> Was nehmt Ihr?


 
Ich verwende ganz normale DuoLocks (z.b. VMC, Spro o.ä.), dass diese von alleine aufgingen oder gar lang gezogen wurden vom Fisch ist mir noch nie passiert.

Nur letztens ist mir was kurioses passiert. Da hat sich das Stahlvorfach beim Snap ausgeschlauft, obwohl der Snap zu war. Cool oder?! Seitdem lass ich z.B. auch öfter mal die ovalen Sprengringe bei den Jackall Wobblern drauf (wenn die den Lauf nicht stören) und hab keine Angst mehr vor Verkannten zwischen Snap+Sprengring....denn manche Sachen passieren halt einfach mal und man weiss einfach nicht warum. Oder sollte ich in vorliegendem Fall eventuell keine Stahlvorfächer mehr mit Quetschhülsen machen, nur weil das einmal schief ging?? |uhoh:


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

gegen dieses aushängen hilft schrumpfschlauch!


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gegen dieses aushängen hilft schrumpfschlauch!


 
Find ich zu auffällig. Und nur weil mir bei 1.000.000 Würfen einmal der Wobbler davonfliegt muss das ja nicht sein...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

werde einfach mal eine Klasse größer verwenden! Vielleicht klappt es ja dann besser.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Dorschi..
größere Snaps=mehr Gewicht=beeinflussung des Laufverhaltens....
obs unterm Strich viel mehr ausmacht ist ne andre Frage und letztendlich nicht zu beweisen


burn,
ein ganz kleines Stück reicht, fällt nicht auf. Eine andere Lösung wäre unter Umständen
die Schlaufe mit etwas Sekundenkleber zu fixieren (habe ich aber noch nicht getestet, fiel mir gerade so eben ein hm......|kopfkrat)


----------



## moped (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Servus Dorschi,

versuchs mal mit den Duolocks von SPRO, die sind viel dickdrahtiger, was am Gewicht nicht viel Unterschied machen dürfte, die Duolocks aber saumäßig stabil macht! Kriegen tust sie z.B. bei der Jana.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Mike85 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So alle Wobbler sind heile angekommen!!! :vik:
Hab nun endlich meine Sammlung komplett!!
Hier mal ein Bild:

http://bildrian.de/n/b/cacee0bac9ee95c1.jpg


----------



## Hechtchris (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi woher hast du den köder von ganz unten ? Auch im ausland bestellt ? Die kosten bei uns nämlich 50 euro etwas zu teuer für meinen geschmack !


----------



## Mike85 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

den gabs mal bei Angler-Oase bei der Rabbat Woche billiger..da hab ich zugeschlagen...hab ihn nur unten drunter gelegt weil der ja ursprünglich auch aus Japan kommt...genauso wie der Freddy Cat Walk...alle anderen sind von Ebay Japan...ganz frisch


----------



## plattform7 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Mike

Nette Sammlung...#6

Teile mal bei Gelegenheit deine Erfahrungen mit den XJ100... Irgendwie war ich ein wenig enttäuscht - aussehen tun die besser, der Lauf ist in meinen Augen zwar sehr nett, aber irgendwie habe ich mir durch das Design mehr versprochen #c


----------



## PureContact (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hi woher hast du den köder von ganz unten ? Auch im ausland bestellt ? Die kosten bei uns nämlich 50 euro etwas zu teuer für meinen geschmack !



wasn das für einer?


----------



## Mike85 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@purecontact

das ist der Lucky Craft Real Bait Premium

gibts bei Angler-Oase oder bei Stollenwerk

@Platform7
wer die Erfahrungen höchstwahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende machen können...mal sehen...aber der Anthrax gefällt mir besser...hehe  (die beiden oben links)


----------



## plattform7 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> @Platform7
> wer die Erfahrungen höchstwahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende machen können...mal sehen...aber der Anthrax gefällt mir besser...hehe  (die beiden oben links)



Den Antrax werde ich mir bei der nächsten Bestellung aneignen - finde diesen Köder auch recht interessant, blos hatte ich bei der letzten Bestellung keine verfügbaren finanziellen Mitteln mehr |supergri.


----------



## Mike85 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hehe bei mir wars auch knapp...aber was solls...


----------



## PureContact (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

wie siehts aus mit der nächste bestellung, hat jemand ne sammelbestellung im auge?


----------



## plattform7 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



PureContact schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit der nächste bestellung, hat jemand ne sammelbestellung im auge?



Sammelbestellungen lohnen sich imho nicht... Wer nur 1-2 Köder bestellen will, greift zum normalen Versand und zahlt auch aufgrund des geringen Betrages keine Zollgebühr. Du musst bedenken, dass bei einer Sammelbestellung ja weitere Kosten auf einen zukommen, als man sich das so denkt... Anteilige Zollgebühren, anteiliger Versand zum Besteller (bei vielen Ködern sicherlich versichert) + Versnad innerhab Deutschlands zu einzelnen Leuten... 

Außerdem ist das meist so, dass man noch zuerst einen Händler finden muss, der alle Mitbesteller mit der Auswahl begnügen kann - also alles sehr schwierig.


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Sammelbestellungen sind absolut legitim!
So viele Köder bekommt man ja leider nicht bis zu der magischen Grenze von ca. 35 EUR (soweit ich weis).
Bevor ich mir "nen Wolf suche" hab ich letztens mein Wacky-Sortiment auch auf einmal aufgestockt. Die 15 EUR Zollgebühren/UST haben mich da auch nicht umgebracht. Ausserdem ist unser Zollbeamter hier auch recht nett und gleichzeitig auch noch Angler. :m


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat jemand von euch mal bei dem Händler bestellt?
http://stores.ebay.com/sayaka603-Japan-Fishing-Tackle-Shop

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Händler?


----------



## moped (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Hat jemand von euch mal bei dem Händler bestellt?
> http://stores.ebay.com/sayaka603-Jap...ng-Tackle-Shop
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Händler?


 
Servus,

ja ich hab schon mehrmals bestellt! Der Typ ist unglaublich schnell und die Päkchen sehen auch nicht so durchgenudelt aus wie die vom Shimreel und man bekommt auch immer genau die bestellten Farben, dafür ist er auch etwas teurer! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



moped schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ja ich hab schon mehrmals bestellt! Der Typ ist unglaublich schnell und die Päkchen sehen auch nicht so durchgenudelt aus wie die vom Shimreel und man bekommt auch immer genau die bestellten Farben, dafür ist er auch etwas teurer! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich ja gut an.
Dann werd ich dort demnäst mir mal 1-2 Wobbler bestellen. :vik:


----------



## Grundangler85 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

jo der sayaka is top kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen karpfenkilla.


----------



## sa-s (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal bei dem Händler bestellt?
> http://stores.ebay.com/sayaka603-Japan-Fishing-Tackle-Shop
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Händler?



aber billig ist der auf den ersten blick nicht gerade....

squirrel für 18 usmack   ... z.z.z

sepp


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*










hab ich mir jetztmal gegönnt


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*oh mei, oh mei, oh mei. . . .*

ja die jungs aus japan,

so schnell und intelligent! ;-)

am freitag bestellt heute morgen bereits ausgeliefert.

wohingegen, die beiden bestellungen aus deutschland noch nicht mal versandbereit sind.

zu dumm aber auch. . . 

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s.: heute kommen gäste, aber morgen wird gewässert!


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hey Sepp, Du niederbayrischer Duslbruada!

12 Wobbler - und nicht am Zoll hängengeblieben, das ist suppi. Gott sei Dank kann man ja noch selber nachverzollen...


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Sepp, Du niederbayrischer Duslbruada!
> 
> 12 Wobbler - und nicht am Zoll hängengeblieben, das ist suppi. Gott sei Dank kann man ja noch selber nachverzollen...



hi börnie,

dusl hab ich wirklich.

jedoch ging mein päckchen schon durch frankfurt.

das wundert mich eben, dass ein paket von irgendwo auf der anderen seite der erdkugel über mehrere stationen hier schneller ankommt, als ein packl aus regensburg nach vilshofen.

da wäre ja sogar flaschenpost möglich gewesen und sicherlich auch nicht langsamer, grins...
naja ist halt immer der bazahlkrimskrams, der die sache in d verlangsamt. seltenst kann man mit card bezahlen und dann dauerts natürlich bis die banker das geld drei tage lang herumgeschoben und bewirtschaftet haben und endlich auch gutschreiben.

ein elend.

aber ein halbes christkindl ist ja schon da.

die werden morgen gleich mal eingeweiht, und wenns hackl schneibt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> dusl hab ich wirklich.
> 
> ...


 
Dann such Dir erst mal ne hängerfreie Strecke. Sonst wird aus Weihnachten schnell mal Allerheiligen! :q
Bei mir war am Sonntag leider auch "Tag des toten Köders" (MB, Lucky Craft, Rapalla, Wacky-Rig....)


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Dann such Dir erst mal ne hängerfreie Strecke. Sonst wird aus Weihnachten schnell mal Allerheiligen! :q
> Bei mir war am Sonntag leider auch "Tag des toten Köders" (MB, Lucky Craft, Rapalla, Wacky-Rig....)




.... oder totensonntag!

habe letztlich auch meinen blue gill arnaud 100 versenkt, was ne schande.

aber je besser ich mit meinen multis zurechkomme umso besser läufts auch mit den wobblern. ein kleiner ruck zur rechten zeit und die dinger hängen sich nicht gleich fest.

zusätzlich verwende ich, zumindest in der donau, keine tiefläufer-jerks mehr, höchsten noch cranks die hängen eh seltener fest und schwimmen z.t. wieder auf.

wenns wirklich mal hängt, dann habe ich mit meiner gerätezusammenstellung (dünne geflochtene, 49-strand) gute chancen mit leichtem gleichmässigen zug die drillinge aufzubiegen. fertig.

schönen tag

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> .... wenns wirklich mal hängt, dann habe ich mit meiner gerätezusammenstellung (dünne geflochtene, 49-strand) gute chancen mit leichtem gleichmässigen zug die drillinge aufzubiegen. fertig.


 
Geflochtene? Wie uncool!!! |supergri


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Geflochtene? Wie uncool!!! |supergri



ja fürwahr . . . 

aber deine schicke japanmonofile hats mir in einem flutsch von der steez gezogen. da war keine hilfe mehr möglich.

ich bin noch nicht so weit mich an steife monofile zu wagen.

das habe ich gleich getscheckt. :vik:

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> ja fürwahr . . .
> 
> *aber deine schicke japanmonofile hats mir in einem flutsch von der steez gezogen. da war keine hilfe mehr möglich.*
> 
> ...


 
Durch nen Fisch???


----------



## PureContact (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hallo,
wieviel müsste ich denn in japanland für nen real bait premium hinlegen?
des weiteren suche ich nen shop in dem es imakatsu und megabass uuuuuund baby girons gibt????
hat mir da jemand einen?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> aber billig ist der auf den ersten blick nicht gerade....
> 
> squirrel für 18 usmack ... z.z.z
> 
> sepp


 
Wenn man bissel nachdenkt, ist das ja eigentlich fast so teuer wie hier.


Kennt jemand einen Shop, wo man günstig den 61er Squirrel bekommt?


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Durch nen Fisch???



ach iwo,

durch tumbes verhalten!

grüsse

sepp

p.s.: das wäre ja was gewesen, wenn so ein wallerknaller ala rainer´s dicker, mit meinem tackle auf und davon wäre . . .


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> ach iwo,
> 
> durch tumbes verhalten!


 
Welche Combo-Zusammenstellung hast denn da, dass das nicht funktioniert?
War ne 10LB Nitlon Bait auf der Steez TopGun zusammen mit der Steez Baitcaster, oder? Welche Köder?


----------



## plattform7 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@sa-s:
Schicke Teile - wirst sicherlich Spass mit haben #6



sa-s schrieb:


> ich bin noch nicht so weit mich an steife monofile zu wagen.


 
So schlimm ist das aber gar nicht, man gewöhnt sich schneller dran, als man´s glaubt. Wage dich dran, ist ja im Prinzip Wurscht, wann du es machst, einmal musste dich sowieso bissel umstellen - lieber sofort (falls du natürlich überhaupt mal vor hast, irgendwann mal auf die monofile umzusteigen)


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Welche Combo-Zusammenstellung hast denn da, dass das nicht funktioniert?
> War ne 10LB Nitlon Bait auf der Steez TopGun zusammen mit der Steez Baitcaster, oder? Welche Köder?



ja so ist es,

der köder war der air slash 80 hat nur 8,5 gr, müsste aber noch halbwegs gut gehen.

eine unachtsamkeit oder wahrscheinlich warens gleich mehrere haben dazu geführt, dass die schnur bis zum spulengrund lose wurde. 

ist halt meiner meinung nach sehr leicht möglich mit spröderen monofilen. ich komme halt mit geschmeidigem geflecht momentan einfach besser zurecht.

ob ich jemals auf mono umsteige? wer weiss was morgen ist.

greetz


sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> ja so ist es,
> 
> der köder war der air slash 80 hat nur 8,5 gr, müsste aber noch halbwegs gut gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich weis zwar nicht was andere mit der Combo fischen - finde aber das Ködergewicht hierfür schon ein bisschen niedrig.
Konntest das mit der lockeren Schnur denn nicht wieder in Ordnung bringen? Ist mir auch schon passiert....ist unglaublich, wie leicht sich die Schnur ohne Verwicklungen wieder auf die Rolle spulen lässt, nachdem man 100 Meter mit der Hand abgezogen hat!! #6
Das passiert jedem mal... mir nicht nur einmal! 

Bei Ködergewichten von 7 Gramm (MB Griffon) und einer Rute mit einem Lure Weight ab 1/4 Oz. (auch 7 Gramm) bei gleichzeitig sehr weit geöffneter Magnetbremse an der Alphas kann man schon ganz schön Perücken produzieren! Da wird einem am Wasser nicht langweilig.
Zwischenzeitlich klappt das aber auch und wurden auch einige Fische in der Zusammenstellung gefangen :vik:


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hi börnie,

einige male gings ja noch gut mit der entwirrung.

insgesamt betrachtet fällt es sicherlich leichter ein monofiles gewirr zu entflechten. jedoch ergibt sich durch die steife mono und mein anfängerhaftes werfen (naja bin schon soweit zufrieden) viel öfter die not zum entwirren.

da habe ich mit geflecht wesentlich weniger schwierigkeiten.

also die topgun geht von 3/16 - 1 oz, d.h. ab 5 gr. aufwärts bis 28 gr. die steez sollte bei 7 gr. spass machen.

aber was helfen zahlen, wenn die eigene technik (noch) versagt #c

anyway

freu mich schon auf morgen

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> einige male gings ja noch gut mit der entwirrung.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist wieder der Vorteil von Mono ... Wenn man beim Geflecht nen Backlash hat (wenn auch nicht so oft), dann kann es aufgrund der geringeren Steifheit&Dehnung sein, dass erstens der teure Köder wegfliegt und zweitens man den Backlash nicht mehr rausbekommt und man alles mit der Schere zerschneiden muss.
Ausserdem hat mir mein jap. Tackle-Dealer geschrieben, dass sich aufgrund des geringeren Gewichtes die Geflochtene auch viel lieber um die Ringe legt...Ergebnis: Peng...Köder weg.

Früher bin ich bei Wind immer daheim geblieben, weil ich fast ausschliesslich mit GuFi befischt hab. Jetzt geh ich bei Wind zum Baitcasten/statio. Wobblerfischen


----------



## Mike85 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hab da mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage....ein Kumpel von mir hat mit seiner Multi ein Problem...immer öfter passiert es dsa sich die Schnur an der Rolle selbst verwickelt...egal wie die Magnetberemse eingestellt ist und ob er in ruhe in einem Ruck oder wie auch immer wirft...Köder sind meistens so zwischen 10 und 40gr....


----------



## PureContact (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hat jemand den illex freddy 95 getestet?


----------



## Mike85 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hab nur den Illex Freddy 125 und der läuft sehr gut wie ich finde...nur nicht zu schnell führen dann durchbricht er die Wasseroberfläche...schön langsam einholen oder twitchen..astrein das Teil


----------



## sa-s (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder der Vorteil von Mono ... Wenn man beim Geflecht nen Backlash hat (wenn auch nicht so oft), dann kann es aufgrund der geringeren Steifheit&Dehnung sein, dass erstens der teure Köder wegfliegt



wieder duselbruada, ist mir noch nicht passiert.



burn77 schrieb:


> und zweitens man den Backlash nicht mehr rausbekommt und man alles mit der Schere zerschneiden muss.



ist mir auch noch nicht passiert, es sei denn ich habe wirklich vollgas gegeben, dann musste ich vielleicht mal ein paar metr opfern.



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat mir mein jap. Tackle-Dealer geschrieben, dass sich aufgrund des geringeren Gewichtes die Geflochtene auch viel lieber um die Ringe legt...Ergebnis: Peng...Köder weg.



wieder duselbruada, is mir zum glück auch noch nicht passiert.
aber ist schon einleuchtend. jetzt schau ich erst mal dass ich mit geflecht meine technik weiter verbessere und ggf auch die wurfweite noch etwas steigern kann. dann gehts vielleicht später wieder mal ans testen



burn77 schrieb:


> Früher bin ich bei Wind immer daheim geblieben, weil ich fast ausschliesslich mit GuFi befischt hab. Jetzt geh ich bei Wind zum Baitcasten/statio. Wobblerfischen




tja, dass soll für mich in zukunft die  dc 7 richten!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## PureContact (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> hab nur den Illex Freddy 125 und der läuft sehr gut wie ich finde...nur nicht zu schnell führen dann durchbricht er die Wasseroberfläche...schön langsam einholen oder twitchen..astrein das Teil



den ha bich auch in pearl ayu...


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat mir mein jap. Tackle-Dealer geschrieben, dass sich aufgrund des geringeren Gewichtes die Geflochtene auch viel lieber um die Ringe legt...Ergebnis: Peng...Köder weg.


 

Das erinnert mich an die Lesath vom Kupel in der Ostsee... leider war ich nicht dabei. 

Die schicke Rute hat ja diese praktischen Einstegringe: Schnur legt sich um den ersten Ring, er holt aus... wirft - erster Ring reißt ab und nimmt den zweiten mit :m. Naja er hat eine neue Rute bekommen, hat Glück mit dem Shimanoservice gehabt.


Zum Freddy 95: Den hab ich, aber twitchen ist nicht so toll, es geht, aber es handelt sich mehr um vorsichtiges antippen, dann geht das ganz gut. Bisher viele kleinere Hechte drauf gefangen.


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hi,
was haltet ihr vom evergreen spin move shad? er sieht zumindest sehr geil aus und von der größe ein idealer barschköder!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## sickly86 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

scheissköder. der 170er ist völlig in ordnung, die kleineren sinken viel zu schnell und lassen sich gar nicht so geil führen. 
nicht alles wo "illex" drauf steht ist toll!


----------



## paddyli (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

abend leutz
hab mir überlegt den `4play Herring swim&jerk´(suspending,19cm,52 g,3-gelenkig) zu kaufen,hat den jemand? welche erfahrung wurden gemacht???
MfG paddy


----------



## Kay (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin zusammen


> hat jemand den illex freddy 95 getestet?


 
Jo..hab ich. Mag ja sein das die grösseren Modelle besser sind, aber dieses Teil in 95 ist meines Erachtens sein Geld nicht wert. Twitschen eine Katastrophe, langsamste Führung ebenso. Bei zügigem Einholen ist das Laufverhalten einigermaßen ansprechend. Anscheinend hat man es hier wirklich mit dem Köderbau im Bezug auf die Länge untertrieben. Er kommt einfach ein bischen zu steif und unbeholfen daher. Ich glaube ich habe demnächst einen neuen hübschen Schlüsselanhänger. 

P.S.: Von meinem 170er mit Tauchschaufel bin ich auch nicht gerade begeistert. Und dabei fällt mir auch gerade Folgendes auf: Egal wo man hinschaut, wenn alle Illex-Modelle ausverkauft sind ... einen Freddy könnte man immer noch abgreifen ... |rolleyes 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Kay (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@paddyli


> abend leutz
> hab mir überlegt den `4play Herring swim&jerk´(suspending,19cm,52 g,3-gelenkig) zu kaufen,hat den jemand? welche erfahrung wurden gemacht???
> MfG paddy


 
Wenn Du es schwerer magst ist das ein empfehlenswerter Köder. Läuft bei gleichmässigem Zug sehr natürlich und hat mir schon nach 5 Minuten Einsatz den ersten Hecht mit einem brutalen Einsteiger gebracht. Die Drillinge müssen allerdings ausgewechselt werden und stabiles Gerät ist angesagt. Ist auch ein schöner Schleppköder. Preis/Leistung voll ok. Meiner liegt jetzt leider in ca. 6m Tiefe. |rolleyes Aber ein Neuer wird angeschafft. Schau Dir mal hier http://www.prologicfishing.com/ links das zweite Filmchen an. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## paddyli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@kay: danke für das filmchen,werde mir den köder holen und dämnachst ausprobieren,ich berichte,wenns was gibt=)
ach noch was: wäre eine spinnstange dafür erforderlich?da er ja doch sehr groß ist,und sich sicher leicht überschlägt

MfG paddy   danke im vorraus=)


----------



## Kay (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin zusammen
Eine Spinnstange ist unnötig (die mag ich sowieso nicht |rolleyes Titan ist besser). Du führst den 4play eher als Wobbler denn als Jerkbait. Mit der Stationärrolle im Endstadium leicht mit dem Finger abbremsen und das funzt. Bei Multi gibts keine Probs. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

jep Kay,
fische auch Titanit bei jerks (bzw. Gliderähnl. ködern wo sich normales Flex verfangen kann) und Flexo bei den anderen


----------



## McRip (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

wo kauftn ihr das titan? danke


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Weiss von Euch jemand was genaueres von www.ginrinpeche.com?

Die Homepage schien jetzt eigentlich fertig "upgedated" zu sein, da seit gestern jetzt auch der "rote Überarbeitungshinweis" weg ist. Doch was muss ich da sehen... alle Köder, Schnüre wurden aus dem Shop herausgenommen.

Bei Tackle-Tour hab ich gelesen, dass manche schon Ihre Bestellung rückgängig gemacht haben, da jetzt plötzlich ganz unverschämte Portokosten berechnet werden!

@McRip: www.jerkbait.com


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jep Kay,
> fische auch Titanit bei jerks (bzw. Gliderähnl. ködern wo sich normales Flex verfangen kann) und Flexo bei den anderen


 
Hey Rainer,
find ich ja komisch, dass Du Geflochtene als Vorfach nimmst (Dega Titanit) :m


----------



## Dorschi (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hatte letzte Woche mal wegen einer Rute bei Ginrin angefragt und keine Antwort bekommen!
Who knows?


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche mal wegen einer Rute bei Ginrin angefragt und keine Antwort bekommen!
> Who knows?


 
Ich hab mal vor 3-4 Monaten ne Anfrage bestellt ... auch nie was bekommen :m


----------



## sa-s (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche mal wegen einer Rute bei Ginrin angefragt und keine Antwort bekommen!
> Who knows?




also ich kann nur hrn. togashi von bass.co.jp bzw. englische seite bass.jp empfehlen.

innerhalb eines tages 4 mal gemailt, immer innerhalb einer stunde aussagekräftige antwort bekommen, ja da fällt einem das bestellen leicht.

hoffentlich kommt sie schon nächste woche meine neue braut...:vik:

schöne grüsse

sepp

ps.: vom sonst so zuverlässigen hrn ogawa, bzw hrn harada habe ich bis jetzt keine antwort erhalten. ham se wohl pech gehabt dieses mal.


----------



## profifischer (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo
Wer von euch fischt den Jackall Dagored?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit?
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo
Hat schon jemand von euch den Schwanzdrilling eines Arnauds mit dem eines X-Raps getauscht? Das müsste doch super im Wasser aussehen. Was meint ihr? Ich hab es jetzt mal gemacht und werde berichten.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo!

Wer von Euch hat schon mal einen Köder einfach gekauft und selber getestet oder einen Köder umgebaut oder sonst irgendwie rumprobiert? :q


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Rainer,
> find ich ja komisch, dass Du Geflochtene als Vorfach nimmst (Dega Titanit) :m


 

uuuuuuups:m
wollte nur mal wissen ob du meine posts wirklich liest#6
natürlich Titan


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

bass.jp ist echt fix. Ruckizucki mailantworten, und noch schnellerer Versand....
am 6.7.07 ne 2500er Stella bestellt innerhalb 4 Tage, glaube am 10.7. war die da
gestern Abend ne C3000 geordert heute ist sie schon raus habe die EMS Nummer bekommen, gestern mittag habe ich erst die Anfrage gestellt, nimmt man die Zeitverschiebung hinzu, dann arbeiten die dort auch nachts, denn die Antworten kamen noch gestern rein incl. paypal invoice


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bass.jp ist echt fix. Ruckizucki mailantworten, und noch schnellerer Versand....
> am 6.7.07 ne 2500er Stella bestellt innerhalb 4 Tage, glaube am 10.7. war die da
> gestern Abend ne C3000 geordert heute ist sie schon raus habe die EMS Nummer bekommen, gestern mittag habe ich erst die Anfrage gestellt, nimmt man die Zeitverschiebung hinzu, dann arbeiten die dort auch nachts, denn die Antworten kamen noch gestern rein incl. paypal invoice



Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass das ein klasse Shop ist. Denen schickt man einfach ne "Einkaufsliste" per Mail und den Rest machen die dann schon....rucki zucki halt.

Hey Rainer, wennst jetzt so Rollen nachgeordert hast, hast dann ne gute 1000er oder 1500er für meine Wacky-Rute übrig?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo,

bei bass.jp gibts aber keine Köderliste....
Einfach Köder und Farbe nennen und das per mail schicken???

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass das ein klasse Shop ist. Denen schickt man einfach ne "Einkaufsliste" per Mail und den Rest machen die dann schon....rucki zucki halt.
> 
> Hey Rainer, wennst jetzt so Rollen nachgeordert hast, hast dann ne gute 1000er oder 1500er für meine Wacky-Rute übrig?


 

nö börnie, brauche ich selbst alles


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat schon jemand den Lucky Craft Vibration Real Vip 60 gefischt???

mfg Flo


----------



## McRip (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt sie schon nächste woche meine neue braut...:vik:



Erzähl mal mehr


----------



## McRip (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> @McRip: www.jerkbait.com



Danke #6


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei bass.jp gibts aber keine Köderliste....
> Einfach Köder und Farbe nennen und das per mail schicken???
> ...


 
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

Einfach dann per eMail anschreiben mit der Liste was du haben willst.


----------



## moped (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Servus Flo-Zanderkönig,

kann Dir Bass.jp auch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, hab heut meine Bestellung bekommen, alles bestens. Frag einfach per Email nach, ob die von Dir gewünschten Artikel bei denen zu kriegen sind, in Kürze kriegst Du dann Deine Antwort! 
Ich hab denen auch bei Wacky-Haken und sehr großen Offset-Haken geschrieben, sie sollten mir welche schicken, die nach deren Meinung geeignet für meinen Einsatz wären, da ich da gar keine Ahnung hatte! Ich bin total zufrieden mit den Haken, die sie mir geschickt haben#6, ich selbst hätt vorher bestimmt erstmal Schmarrn bestellt!

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S.


> Hallo!
> 
> Wer von Euch hat schon mal einen Köder einfach gekauft und selber getestet oder einen Köder umgebaut oder sonst irgendwie rumprobiert? :q


 
|muahaher Punkt geht an Dich, Bernde!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hab bei einem ebayshop bestellt..hab die seite jetzt erst geraff nächste bestellung mach ich dann bei bass.jp


----------



## sa-s (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr



viel gibts da nicht zu erzählen.

habe mir nach längerer reiflicher überlegung und bestärkt durch boardie rainer1962 die shimano antares dc7 geordert und noch gleich eine längere kurbel mitbestellt.

freu mich schon tierisch auf die lieferung und den ersten wurf gegen den wind  ;-)

sepp


----------



## aixellent (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi,

also der Super Kill Bill läuft fischtechnisch bislang sehr besch....eiden. Gleiches muss ich über den Grifon berichten.
Laufen tun ja beide schön verführerisch. Mit den Yo-Zuris Duell Hardcores habe ich schon sehr gut gefangen. Können echt auch eine ganze Menge Kunstücke, aber das kann der Super Kill Bill ja auch. Megabass Trickdarter und Konsorten bislang nur im Rursee ohne Erfolg getestet. Da das aber eine ziemlich tote Suppe ist, ziehe ich hieraus noch keine Schlüsse. Die polnischen Gloog-Wobbler sind meist wesentlich erfolgreicher als das ganze andere Spielzeug. Echt bekloppt! Jedoch ist jedes Gewässer sehr spezifisch und reagiert sehr unterschiedlich. Also durch die Maas habe ich schon das fast komplette Illex-Programm gezogen und ein paar kleine Bärschlein gefangen. Im Rursee läuft fast ausschließlich der Squirrel und der braucht eine bestimmte Farbe. Dieser wird am  Düsseldorfer Rheinhafen Lörick die letzten zwei Tage konsequent nicht attackiert.  Dafür im Vairon-Deckor gestern sehr erfolgreich und der Gloog kam auch zum Zug. Beide kannst Du 600 Stunden ohne Biss durch den Rursee ziehen. Tiny Fry ging am Waldsee, am Rursee eher schlecht, an der Maas gar nicht und in Düsseldorf löst er einen mittelprächtigen Schniepelalarm aus. Mit der Weile habe ich 2 pralle Kisten mit dem Wunderzeugs angesammelt und habe den Eindruck in manchen Situationen trotzdem nicht das richtige zur Hand zu haben. Da wird man total kirre!#q

Viele Grüße
Aixellent


----------



## Roland S. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo,möchte mir eine Stella von bass.jp ordern.Habe einige Adressen von reiner und burn bekommen,nochmals Danke.Könnte mir einer den Ablauf des Einkaufes schildern.Man schreibt eine Mail ,ob Sie die Ware haben,was Sie kostet,Bezahlung ??


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

du schreibst was, bzw. welches Modell du möchtest, die Antworten dir dann und fragen nach deinem Paypal account (bezahlung NUR über Paypal), den gibts du ihnen (kannst du auch gleich in deiner ersten Mail machen) die schicken Dir ne Paypal Invoice (Zahlungsaufforderung) du löhnst und spätestens nach 5 Tagen haste deinen Kram.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab von bass.jp von bass.jp ne Antwort bekommen, auf die Frage welche Farben (Köder) die da haben. 

Da hat mir der Proshop nen neuen Link gegeben... ich weiß ja nicht, aber bass.jp muss unglaublich groß sein.

Bass-fishing
www.bass.co.jp

Trout-fishing
http://66.249.91.104/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&langpair=ja%7Cen&u=http://www.troutshop.jp/&prev=/language_tools

salt-water
http://66.249.91.104/translate_c?hl...u=http://www.umiduri.jp/&prev=/language_tools

Der Link vom Proshop
http://www.shotgun.jp/


Den Forellen/Salzwasserteil hab ich auf bass.jp gefunden, der shotgun.jp wurde mir, wie gesagt von Proshop per eMail geschickt.

So wie dass aussieht, kann man über bass.jp so ziemlich alles bekommen. 

Ach ja, die Antwort welche Farben die da hätten, alles was bei shotgun.jp da ist, kann er liefern (da wo das rote nebenbeisteht hat er nicht).


Wollte euch den schicken Link ja nicht vorenthalten - und außerdem den Thread mal wieder hochpumpen


----------



## sa-s (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab von bass.jp von bass.jp ne Antwort bekommen, auf die Frage welche Farben (Köder) die da haben.
> 
> Da hat mir der Proshop nen neuen Link gegeben... ich weiß ja nicht, aber bass.jp muss unglaublich groß sein.




so is es!

der europäische store ist schon sehr übrsichtlich, aber deshalb schau ich da trotzdem immer mal gerne rein.

bei der weitergehenden suche auf den anderen seiten hilft http://www.google.de/language_tools?hl=de
da schon mal weiter

(die direkte verlinkung hat bei mir nicht funktioniert) 

hallo rainer,

also mit den fünf tagen stimmt diesmal nicht ganz.

warte jetzt schon 16 tage, aber das orakel hat mir eine heutige lieferung versprochen!

mannomann, wo bleibt er blos, der hermes . . 

lag aber daran, dass ich so ne irre teure kurbel für die steez haben musste und die von daiwa relativ spät ausgeliefert wurde, weiterhin, hat der zoll diesmal nicht so schnell funktioniert.

naja, vielleicht nur noch ein paar minütchen?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## davis (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hey Ho!

Hab gestern das erste mal meinen neuen Gan Craft Ayuja Dead Slow gefischt und gleich ganz gut drauf gefangen, gefällt mir gut das Teil!

Hat jemand nen Tipp wo ich die günstig beziehen kann?

greetz


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

sep...das liegt dann aber nicht an Bass.jp sonder am Zoll und den Zulieferern, was die auf lager haben ist spätestens nach ner Woche da, vorausgesetzt es bleibt nicht ewig am Zoll hängen


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sep...das liegt dann aber nicht an Bass.jp sonder am Zoll und den Zulieferern, was die auf lager haben ist spätestens nach ner Woche da, vorausgesetzt es bleibt nicht ewig am Zoll hängen



Das stimmt... Meine Alphas ging ziemlich sofort nach der Bezahlung raus und war 2 Tage später in Frankfurt... dann hat es etwa 3-4 Tage gedauert bis die in Neumünster war und ab dann war die Versandverfolgung kaputt. Nach weiteren 5 Tagen oder so war dann der Wisch vom Zoll bei mir, dass ich das Päckchen in Rendsburg abholen könne.


----------



## sa-s (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sep...das liegt dann aber nicht an Bass.jp sonder am Zoll und den Zulieferern, was die auf lager haben ist spätestens nach ner Woche da, vorausgesetzt es bleibt nicht ewig am Zoll hängen



hi rainer,

du hast recht. sollte auch kein vorwurf an bass.jp sein.

war nur eine verkettung von blöden zufällen. auch habe ich einen fehler gemacht und sachen bestellt, die nicht lagernd waren. dann hat die paypal-bezahlung nicht wie üblich per kreditkarte funktioniert sondern musste per überweisung getätigt werden. dann lags ein paar tage länger beim zoll und dhl hat auch noch gepennt. jetzt liegt das röllchen nur 60 km von mir entfernt und ich kann noch das wochenende warten. grrrrr.

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## Mike85 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So hab jetzt endlich meine ganzen Japan Wobbler komplett....hinzu kam jetzt noch ein Lucky Craft Real Bait mit Spinnerreizblatt und Gel Tail und dann noch ein FLT Jointed Minnow Barogue..

hier das Bild:

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/DSC00696.JPG


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt endlich meine ganzen Japan Wobbler komplett....hinzu kam jetzt noch ein Lucky Craft Real Bait mit Spinnerreizblatt und Gel Tail und dann noch ein FLT Jointed Minnow Barogue..
> 
> hier das Bild:



Schöne Auswahl!
Viel Spass beim Abreissen! :m


----------



## Mike85 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Schöne Auswahl!
> Viel Spass beim Abreissen! :m


Wieso abreissen? ich hab noch nie nen Köder verloren...außer evtl. mal im Baum oder Busch verfangen oder wenn er mal hing wieder los bekommen! *klopf auf Holz....:q


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Wieso abreissen? ich hab noch nie nen Köder verloren...außer evtl. mal im Baum oder Busch verfangen oder wenn er mal hing wieder los bekommen! *klopf auf Holz....:q



Glück gehabt...vielleicht sollt ich öfter mal auf Holz klopfen...


----------



## Mike85 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ja vielleicht bringt das was...:q

ne aber ehrlich...bisher echt immer Glück gehabt...hatte selbst mal so nen Hänger mit dem silbernen kleinen Pointer....hab so stark dran gezogen das die Drillinge abgebrochen sind...aber der Wobbler war frei....neue Drillis dran und fertig...#6


----------



## McRip (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

TIP: 
Shimreels bietet verschiedene Imakatsu Javallon Hard Baits für unglaubliche 42$ an... :g
Beim nächstbilligen Anbieter kosten die über 50% mehr... #d


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht bringt das was...:q
> 
> ne aber ehrlich...bisher echt immer Glück gehabt...hatte selbst mal so nen Hänger mit dem silbernen kleinen Pointer....hab so stark dran gezogen das die Drillinge abgebrochen sind...aber der Wobbler war frei....neue Drillis dran und fertig...#6



Bei mir war das Abreissen eines nagelneuen Lucky-Craft-Wobblers der krönende Abschluss eines 4-Stunden-ohne-Biss-Trips... Raubfische fuck off!!


----------



## Mike85 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Raubfische fuck off!!



Sowas sagt man doch nicht...


----------



## Mike85 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So hab jetzt mal wieder was bestellt...freu mich schon drauf :q

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140139568327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140139568358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140131232157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140131232229&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


Mal sehen wie lange die brauchen...


----------



## McRip (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Nice , auf welcher Tiefe läuft denn der MC 60? ;+


----------



## Mike85 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wenn man den mit der Tauchschaufel des Aragon vergleicht denk ich mal läuft der zwischen 1-1,5m....


----------



## Bernhard* (2. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Neuigkeit aus Japan:

Plat hat ne neue Homepage!


----------



## sa-s (2. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Neuigkeit aus Japan:
> 
> Plat hat ne neue Homepage!




na das wurde ja zeit!

ein bischen altbacken war die vorherige seite schon.

glaube gestern wars noch die alte, danke für den tipp

grüsse

sepp


----------



## sa-s (2. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal wieder was bestellt...freu mich schon drauf :q
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140139568327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> ...




hi mike,

sind ja schon billiger bei shimreel als bei ichiban.

bin gespannt ob du die gewünschten farben bekommst.
bitte um info nach erhalt.

viel spass damit.

sepp

p.s. habe gestern nacht bei ichibantackle mal n´paar crankbaits geordert. heute 9:43 kam die mail mit den trackinginfos. man die sind auf zack...


----------



## Mike85 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@sa-s:

klar ich sag bescheid...habe aber schon öfter bei Shimreels bestellt und bisher immer das bekommen was ich wollte...haben sogar mal ne Großbestellung für mehrereMann über 300Euro gemacht und alles kam schnell und in den richtigen Farben.


----------



## Mike85 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Leute!

Habe heute meine neue Rute erhalten...hier mal ein Paar Bilder von meiner jetzigen Kombo für meine kleinen Japaner...

Abu Fantasista Yabai 10-40gr. 185cm
Daiwa Viento 100 LH
Fireline Crystal in 0,12

Vielen Dank nochmal an René!!!


----------



## aixellent (3. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Mike,

nichts zu danken. Viele Fische und schöne Stunden mit der Rute.

Greetz
Aix


----------



## fritte (3. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi, kann mir jemand etwas zu diesen Ködern sagen?
Habe diese im Netz zusammen für 99€ gesehen.
Lohnt es sich oder zu teuer?







*14 WOBBLER YO ZURI-ENSEMBLE*

*Auswahl für das Angeln aller Raubfische in allen Gewässern und bei jedem Wetter!*


Auswahl für das Angeln aller Raubfische in allen Gewässern und bei jedem Wetter!
Diese Auswahl an Wobblern macht es möglich, beim Angeln alle Wasserhöhen abzudecken, vom Oberflächenangeln bis zum Tiefwasserangeln. 
*ALTIMA ARC MINNOW - 90 mm - 6 g - Tiefe 0,60 m
ALTIMA ARC MINNOW - 110 mm - 11 g - Tiefe 0,80 m
ALTIMA ARC MINNOW - 130 mm - 19 g - Tiefe 1,20 m*
- Schwimmende Modelle zum Sinken
- Aussparung im Bauch für die Aufnahme eines Starlite.
- Nachts, mittags und gegen Abend sehr anziehend 
*ARMS MINNOW SP - 90 mm - 7 g - Tiefe 1.60 m*
- Kunstköder, in 1.20 m aufgehängt.
- Verhalten eines toten Fisches, sinkt ab und kommt an die Stelle wieder zurück.
- Rolling Aktion.
- Kugel-Übertragungssystem nach hinten für weite Würfe 
*ARMS PENCIL WD - 75 mm - 7g - Oberflächenkunstköder 
ARMS PENCIL WD - 90 mm - 12g - Oberflächen-Kunstköder*
-¨Oberflächenwobbler mit Walking the dog Action 
- Kugel zur Geräuscherzeugung 
- Spezieller Wurf (30 m für die 90 mm).
*ARMS MINNOW SP - 66 mm - 7 g - Tiefe 0,60 m*
- Kaum untergehender Wobbler
- Speziell für Forellen 
*DELTA SWORD S - 110 mm - 15 g - Tiefe 1,20 m*
- Spezieller absinkender Meeres-Wobbler Jerk bait Slim.
- Bleisystem im Wobblerkopf, das für ein perfektes Gleichgewicht sorgt 
- Kugel zur Tonerzeugung
*EMPEROR MINNOW W133 - 80 mm - 14 g - Tiefe1.20 m
EMPEROR MINNOW W135 - 80 mm - 14 g - Tiefe1.20 m*
- Wenig absinkender Wobbler.
- Speziell für weite Entfernungen.
- Langsames Aufwickeln, damit der Wobbler sich voll entfalten kann 
- Kugel für Geräuscherzeugung.
*ARMS MINNOW SP - 80 mm - 9 g - Tiefe 0,60 m*
- Schwimmender Wobbler mit sinkender Aktion.
- Natürliche Farben.
- Speziell für grosse Forellen und Hechte 
- Kugeln für das Massentransfertsystem, um den Wobbler in weite Entfernungen zu werfen
*ARMS CRANK SD - 60 mm - 8 g - Tiefe 1,00 m
ARMS CRANK MD - 60 mm -10 g - Tiefe 2,00 m*
- Schwimmender Wobbler mit starker Absinkender Aktion, Typ Crank Bait.
- Der MD erreicht 2 m in 2 Sekunden.
- Kugel-Massentransfertsystem für Würfe in große Entfernungen.
*EMPE - 111 mm - 21 g - Tiefe 1,50 m*
- Wenig absinkender Wobbler.
- Speziell für weite Entfernungen.
- Langsames Aufwickeln, damit der Wobbler sich voll entfalten kann 
- Kugel für Geräuscherzeugung.


----------



## Mike85 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Also hab mir das gerade mal alles durchgelesen...diese Sätze hier irretieren mich etwas...

- Schwimmende Modelle zum Sinken

- Schwimmender Wobbler mit sinkender Aktion

jetzt frag ich mich ob die nun schwimmend oder sinkend sind|kopfkrat



Ich sag mal so fürn Anfang ein gutes Set aber wenn Du etwas länger suchts findest Du bessere Wobbler zum gleichen Preis...außerdem dann auch welche die "genau" auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Yo-Zuri ist im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern relativ günstig. Ich hab ein Crystal Minnow Deep Dive 90. Den finde ich sehr gut, auch wenn er auf den ersten Blick "lahm" wirkt.

Ich denke du kommt besser weg, wenn du dir gezielt die Köder kaufst die du brauchen kannst, wenn du jedoch meinst alle brauchen zu können lohnt es sich vielleicht doch. Oder wenn du kaum Wobbler hat (oder nicht genug  ) und Gewässer bis 2m Teife befischt, wäre es eine Überlegung wert. Dann sind auf jeden fall genügen verschiedene Modelle vorhanden und mit Glück auch genug Farben. 



> - Schwimmende Modelle zum Sinken
> 
> - Schwimmender Wobbler mit sinkender Aktion


 
1. kein Plan, weiß ich nicht
2. Es ist ein Schwimmender Wobbler, der beim Ziehen untergeht


----------



## Mike85 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

2. Es ist ein Schwimmender Wobbler, der beim Ziehen untergeht


mmhhhh...macht das nicht jeder Wobbler dank der Tauchschaufel???? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (4. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> 2. Es ist ein Schwimmender Wobbler, der beim Ziehen untergeht
> 
> 
> mmhhhh...macht das nicht jeder Wobbler dank der Tauchschaufel???? |kopfkrat


 
 :m Richtig... für mich ist das eine total überflüssige Info, ein einfaches Floating hätte vollkommend gereicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Heute kam endlich die kleine Bestellung von Bass.jp. 

Ein Pop-Max und ein Anthrax, als Geschenk war ein "Viva Pencil 90" von "paragon" dabei und ein Aufkleber " www.bass.jp " und ein Aufnäher " www.bass.jp " beides schwarze Schrift mit weißen Rand, auf knall orangem Untergrund (ovale Form). Kennt jemand den Viva Pencil 90? 

Na klar bin ich sofort raus und erstmal alles zu Wasser gelassen. Den ViVa Pencil könnte man schon fast als Pose missbrauchen, der schwimmt und guckt dabei senkrecht nur mit dem Kopf raus: 
Einkurbeln = grade Linie auf der Wasseroberfläche
Twitchen = stößt unter Wasser, kommt aber recht fix wieder raus
Durch schnelles nacheinanderfolgendes Twitchen kann man ihn halbwegs unter Wasser halten, wobei er doch sehr oft noch durch die Oberfläche bricht und dabei irgendwie ploppt.

Den Anthrax finde ich recht gut... da muss ich aber wohl noch etwas mehr mit üben damit der auch besser läuft. Auf der schnelle konnte ich den nur "krüppelhaft" twichten, was aber irgendwie zu den Köder passt, immerhin stellt der ja ein sterbenden Fisch da. 
Durch die Oberfläche kann ich ihn nicht stoßen lassen, auch den tollen Beipackzettel konnte mir nicht viel helfen. Ob ich nun die Rute oben halte oder unten, für mich ist das ziemlich das gleiche nur das er das einmal direkt an der Oberfläche ist und das andere mal etwa 10cm unter Wasser.

Der Pop-Max sieht klasse aus, auf der Schnelle konnte ich den aber nicht so klasse Führen. Es geht irgendwie der rautsch ins Wasser rein, ploppt dabei aber nicht so wirklich. Ist das normal? Der Skitter-Pop von Rapala ploppt ja richtig doll, dagegen fand ich den Pop-Max sehr leise. Dafür konnte man die Rasseln vom Pop-Max sehr weit hören und der macht mehr Bahnen als Skitter-Pop. Den Rapala kann man ja sehr langsam fast auf der Stelle ploppen lassen, das schafft (denke ich mal) der Pop-Max nicht so wirklich. 
Für mich sind das zwei total unterschiedliche Köder, beide Popper aber der Rapala ploppt mehr, der Megabass macht mehr "Sprudelbahnen". 


Gibt's da eventuell besondere Tricks bei der Köderführung? Mach ich da was falsch? - und deshalb läuft bei mir der Anthrax mit unterschiedlicher Rutenstellung gleich und deR Pop-Max ploppt nur minimal (was gegen seinen Namen wäre). 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich was falsch mache, bzw. mit den Teilen noch etwas üben sollte. Für sämtliche Tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar.


----------



## sickly86 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

zum pop max kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht besitze. ich denke aber mal schon, dass er ein anderes geräusch macht, als normale popper, da die luft nicht komplett verdrängt und unter wasser gerdückt wird. jene kann ja auch nach hinten durch die kiemenöffnungen entweichen... erklärt evtl dein "sprudeln".
habe den anthrax 100 und konnte komischerweise noch keinen fisch drauf fangen, obwohl ich doch schon recht häufig damit gefischt habe. andere oberflächenköder gingen einfach besser. ich twiche ihn so, dass ich immer genau dann anrucke, wenn er wieder hoch kommt. so verdrängt er er viel wasser und taucht laut platschen wieder unter die wasseroberfläche. wollte so gerne testen, ob die rückenflosse den hechten standhält..... ich sage mal NEIN!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Gibt es den Diving Chubby (Illex) auch von Jackall? Bisher hab ich da nur den normalen Chubby gefunden.


----------



## don_king (13. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Klar, hier z.B.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lak...ryZ31693QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Danke.... soweit hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich hab nur www.jackall.co.jp durchgesucht und die haben nur den einfachen Chubby auf der Seite.


----------



## Mike85 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Kann mir einer sagen wie Tief der hier ungefähr läuft??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170118275504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## profifischer (13. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Mike85
2 Meter
mfg Manuel


----------



## Mike85 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Danke Manuel


----------



## fishingchamp (14. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

is wieder was da (leider keine pics)
vorhin hat ein nachbar geklingelt und hat ein packet abgegeben...ich habe es sofort erkannt, da es wie das erste aussah...post aus japan... megabass baby griffon zero itö pm ayu, lucky craft kingyo bla bla bla, squirrel noike, rote aufklebeaugen ( weil die immer so oft rausfallen bei den wobblern) und 8er gamakatsudrillinge (leider noch etwas zu groß)...die dinger sind einfach immer zu geil und billig noch dazu mit nur ca. 10 euro pro stück...

MFG
felix


----------



## fishingchamp (14. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hab leider keine pics...mein vater ist beim aufbau der GC leipzig und hat die cam mit...mein k800i ist schon länger gewaschen und mein ersatzhandy is voll kacke
aber hier links:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MEGABASS-ITO-BA...52553132QQihZ015QQcategoryZ7300QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/LUCKY-CRAFT-KIN...52553234QQihZ015QQcategoryZ7300QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/JACKALL-BROS-SQ...52553305QQihZ015QQcategoryZ7300QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ACTIVE-LASER-EY...52553425QQihZ015QQcategoryZ7300QQcmdZViewItem
die drillinge hab ich mal weggelassen...

MFG
felix


----------



## fishingchamp (14. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hat eigentlich schon jemand den type-x gefischt? wie läuft er so?

MFG
felix


----------



## Mike85 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

So hier schonmal das erste Paket meiner Japan bestellung...hehe

das andere ist noch unterwegs....


----------



## McRip (16. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

schön |supergri

lass mal hören wie die teile sind #h


----------



## Flo682 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte auch gerne mal eine Bestellung in Japan tätigen....wie bezahlt ihr? Und welche Shops könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich wollte bei Ichiban Tackle bestellen. 

Vielen Danke 

Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (20. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Bezahlt wird mit PayPal. 

Sehr empfehlen kann ich www.bass.co.jp Die haben einen schnellen und guten Kontakt, auch der Versand ist sehr zügig. 

Ansonsten gibt es bei eBay noch viele Shops (Shimreels, Lurezjp, suhsilures, ....) 

Dazu wird plat.jp auch hochgelobt, da hab ich aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bezahlt wird mit PayPal.
> 
> Sehr empfehlen kann ich www.bass.co.jp Die haben einen schnellen und guten Kontakt, auch der Versand ist sehr zügig.
> 
> ...




Stimmt alles! 
Heisst aber "sushilure" statt "suhsilures".
"sayaka603" und "kaisei0121" sind auch o.k.

Bei "shimreels" hab ich leider schon ein oder zwei mal falsche Artikel bekommen und bei plat.co.jp sind viele der namhaften Köder vergriffen - Bestellungen waren aber immer problemlos.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Shimreels versendet öfter wohl falsche Sachen. Bei mir hielt es sich in Grenzen, nur ein Wobbler war in der falschen Farbe, ansonsten alles ok.


----------



## Flo682 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten #h

Ich werde mir mal die Seiten anschauen.

MfG Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (24. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit sowas hier http://megabass.co.jp/product_list.php?item1=1&item2=2#1138 ?
Die Spinnerbaits...

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Fische das Spinnerblatt attackieren von unten und dabei am Haken hängen bleiben sollen. Das hört sich nicht gerade positiv an. 

Wie groß sind solche Teile (nicht speziell die von MB), mein Bruder hat zwei Stück in der Angelkiste (aber auch nur in der Kiste  ), aber das sind riesen Teile (keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller).

Wie führt man die Teile, einfach nur einkurbeln?

Sind die überhaupt was für hier? Der ganze Kram ist ja eigendlich für deren Schwarzbarsche gedacht, aber wenn die kleiner sind dürfte man doch auf jeden fall unsere Barsche damit fangen können, bei größeren Ködern fängt man wohl irgenwann nen Hecht. 
Ich will aber möglichst Barsche oder Zander fangen.


----------



## arn0r (24. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

also ich hab ein paar V-3 flat shads, wiegen ca 14 gr und sind vom einhänger bis hakenende ca 7,5 cm lang.
benutze sie hauptsächlich, um hechte in verkrauteten gewässerabschnitten ausm kraut zu locken, sind halt ziemliche flachläufer und sehr anfällig für schnellere strömung.
die hechte beissen natürlich schon überwiegend von unten, bis jetzt blieben bis auf einen aber alle hängen, ist kein problem, die "gummifäden" verdecken den haken nicht komplett bzw. nicht so, dass ein fisch den haken nicht erwischt.
führungstechnisch gibts da aber meiner meinung halt nicht viele führungsmethoden außer halt variieren des tempos oder ab und an (in krautlücken) mal absinken lassen.
barsche hab ich damit bis jetzt noch nicht gezielt geangelt, nur ab und zu mal welche als beifang gehabt, welches keine riesen waren, und diese hatten keine probleme mit dem köder. ist hier aber auch nicht wirklich reich an barsch, mein gewässer...
für zander würden mir die spinnerbaits zu flach laufen, vielleicht wärs abends/in der dämmerung mal nen versuch wert oder du versuchst mal die schwereren modelle, welche aber auch nicht viel tiefer laufen dürften.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hui... mit 7,5cm sind die ja kleienr als ich dachte. Die beiden von meinem Bruder sind 15-20cm groß, das ist dann ehr was für Hechte.


----------



## PureContact (27. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

was sind denn die fängigsten farben beim squirrel und tiny fry?


----------



## Mike85 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Beim Squirrel ganz klar für mich Ayu #6


----------



## Gorcky (28. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Beim Squirrel ganz klar für mich Ayu #6



An meinem Hausgewässer (RuhR) unschlagbar!!!|supergri


----------



## gigizinho (28. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
beim sqirrel geht mat tiger und shine katana(sofern plötzen vorhanden) eigendlich immer. in etwas trüben wasser oder in der dämmerung auf zander dann ayu. 
so ist das bei mir zumindest und die kanäle in berlin sind nicht die klarsten.
g.


----------



## Mike85 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Gorcky:

Wo gehst denn immer an die Ruhr?? Ich geh meistens nach Witten..


----------



## hotabych (28. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

den 67er Ayu habe ich zwar erst ein Paar Wochen, aber bis jetzt noch nichts darauf gefangen#d

@Mike85  gehst Du auch an Kanälen rund um Dortmund angeln? 
Hast du schon Squirrel in Farbe Tanago im Einsatz gehabt?


----------



## Mike85 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ne an den Kanälen war ich noch nicht...bisher nur DO-Stadthafen,Lippe,Ruhr,Rhein und Möhnesee sowie Loheider See..

Hab den Squirrel nur in 
Pearl white Yellow, Ayu, Shrimp und Oikawa Mal


Muss aber sagen das Ayu und Shrimp bisher die besten waren.

Find den 76 Squirrel besser als den kleinen 67...glaub mir da gehen auch 10cm Barsche drauf...weiß ich...


----------



## sickly86 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

also ob nun ayu, tanago, wakasagi, oder shine katana, oder was weiss ich.... die farben sind schon alle sehr ähnlich....der lauf bzw die köderführung ist meines erachtens am entscheidensten.


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> @Gorcky:
> 
> Wo gehst denn immer an die Ruhr?? Ich geh meistens nach Witten..


 
Ich geh immer im Essener Raum in der Ruhr fischen (+ Baldeneysee) und ich kann wirklich nur sagen: Squirell in Ayu,unfassbar genail!! Ist aber auch klar,perfektes Kleinfischimitat meiner Meinung nach...:vik:


----------



## PureContact (29. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Ne an den Kanälen war ich noch nicht...bisher nur DO-Stadthafen,Lippe,Ruhr,Rhein und Möhnesee sowie Loheider See..
> 
> Hab den Squirrel nur in
> Pearl white Yellow, Ayu, Shrimp und Oikawa Mal
> ...


  gehen auch auf den großen Forellen?#c


----------



## Chrizzi (29. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Warum nicht... Ich weiß zwar nicht wie zimperlich Bachforellen sind, aber die Meerforellen hauen sich sonstwas rein. Da ist ein Snaps-Blinker (8cm) nie zu klein, der wird auch von untermaßigen ( <40cm ) gefressen.


----------



## Mike85 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Gorcky:

Auf Barsch oder gehst auch auf Hecht oder Zander?


----------



## fisheye_67 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

fischt jemand von euch den IMAKATSU BT 122 Prop ??

das ding sieht nicht nur ein wenig merkwürdig aus sondern läuft auch eben so .... hat vll. schon jemand erfahrung mit der köderführung gesammelt und kann hierzu mal was sagen ...|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> fischt jemand von euch den IMAKATSU BT 122 Prop ??
> 
> das ding sieht nicht nur ein wenig merkwürdig aus sondern läuft auch eben so .... hat vll. schon jemand erfahrung mit der köderführung gesammelt und kann hierzu mal was sagen ...|kopfkrat


 

Wenn du ein geeignetes Gewässer dafür hast, ist der für Hechte sicherlich ganz lustig. Aber dafür müsste man schon ein halbwegs klares und vor allem nicht zu tiefes Gewässer haben.


----------



## Dart (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> fischt jemand von euch den IMAKATSU BT 122 Prop ??
> 
> das ding sieht nicht nur ein wenig merkwürdig aus sondern läuft auch eben so .... hat vll. schon jemand erfahrung mit der köderführung gesammelt und kann hierzu mal was sagen ...|kopfkrat


Der Führungsstil ist eher unspektakulär, Einkurbeln mit kurzen Speedläufen und Stopps. Jerken und Twitchen=Fehlanzeige.
Der Bait wird zur Saisoneröffnung, wenn die Hechte noch im flachen Wasser stehen, sicherlich seine Fische fangen.
Begrenztes Anwendungsspektrum, aber durchaus interessant
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Doch ich mein irgendwo in einem Video haben die so ein Teil getwitcht. Der brach immer mit einem riesen Radau seitlich aus. Naja Radau ist ansichtssache, aber es flog viel Wasser.


----------



## Dart (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Meiner versucht dabei nur aus dem Wasser zu springen..muss wohl an dem Megaauftrieb von den Kopfpaddeln liegen:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ne, ich glaub ich hab den mit den hier verwechselt. http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/products/pro_a004e.html


----------



## Dart (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Chrizzi
Den hab ich auch mal kurzfristig durchs Wasser pflügen sehen, ohne grosse Begeisterung. Die Stärke der Nipponbaits, im Hardbaitbereich, liegt für mich bei der herrlichen Aktion der gejerkten, getwitchten Suspending Baits. Da gibt es noch sicherlich ne Reihe an klasse Swimmbaits über die ich nicht urteilen kann....und ne Masse an Baits die auch eher Käufer als Fische anlocken.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Mike85 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

also ich hatte auch mal son Propeller Ding von Megabass...also ich find die dinger echt ka...

mag sein das man damit seinen fisch fangen kann aber bestimmt nicht hier zu lande...dann nehm lieber nen Popper oder nen Walk the Dog Köder wie den Sammy oder so...da hast bestimmt mehr Erfolg mit.


----------



## fisheye_67 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hmmm... sind also auch die gleichen erfahrungen mit dem ding ...

zum twitchen taugt er nicht recht - etwas zu fest und schon springt / kippt er aus dem wasser. beim einfachen "reinleinern" flankt der wobbler ein bisschen - aber auch nicht wirklich spektakulär #d . ist wohl auch eher was für stehende bzw. ruhigere gewässer - am rhein daher auch nur bedingt einzusetzen. dachte ursprünglich mal, dass das sicher mal ein brett auf rapfen wird ...

tja, würde sagen ein klassischer fehlkauf ...#6


----------



## Dart (31. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Man muss dabei auch bedenken, das es unter den Baits auch eine ganze Reihe gibt, die speziel auf eine Fischart konzipiert wurden z.B. Peacock Bass am Amazonas. Etliche Werbevideos belegen das, es geht sogar soweit das japanische Lures mit brasilianischen Namen daher kommen z.B. der Trairao (hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig geschrieben) einer der lautesten Pencilbaits auf dem Markt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## camilos (31. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Jungs,

ich muss eine Lanze für die Oberflächenköder brechen. Die sind geniale Köder, sehr fängig auf Bass, Hecht und Wallerinos, nicht nur in Sommer und nicht nur in stehenden Gewässern...

Gerade mit dem Zinga und dem Lot122 habe ich auf Hecht gute und sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mit dem Trairao auf Waller habe ich auf gut gefangen...

Einziges Manko (und das ist das schwierigste): die Köder müssen im Wasser sein, man muss sie konsequent fischen, Vertrauen in den Teile haben und auch bereit dazu sein, sie weiterhin zu fischen, auch wenn es gerade nicht beisst... Beharrlichkeit ist da ein Stichwort, wenn man nach den ersten 2 Stunden ohne Fischkontakt aufgibt, dann werden sie ganz bestimmt nicht fangen...

Ich habe es anfangs so gemacht, dass ich nur 3 oder 4 Köder ans Wasser mitnahm: einen bewährten klassichen Lieblingsköder (Piketime, Bull Dawg, Spinnerbait, Bucktail, etc...) und 2 oder 3 "Exoten", dann ist man eher geneigt diese "komischen" Köder zu fischen und dann knallt es irgendwann und dann gewinnt man Vertrauen in die Köder, dann weisst man wo und wann man sie einsetzen soll und dann fischt man sie öfters, und fangen, und..., und.... und dann werden sie zu Lieblingsködern. 

Grüße


----------



## Dart (31. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Jo, die sind wirklich genial#6
Die modernen Popper lassen sich dabei genauso gut Walk the Dog führen, wie Pencils je nach Führungsstil und Speed, da müssen die Skitterpop von Rapalla noch lange üben, auch wenn das natürlich auch fängige Köder sind
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> da müssen die Skitterpop von Rapalla noch lange üben, auch wenn das natürlich auch fängige Köder sind


 

Was ich im Gegensatz zu den Pop-Max (Megabass) an den Skitter-Pop schätze ist, dass der deutlich mehr "ploppt" und Streckentechnisch deutlich kürzer geführt werden kann. Der Pop-Max sprudelt (+leiser Plopp) mehr seine kurze Bahn und steht. 

Aber die Bahnen bekommt man auch im "Walk the Dog" in und dass schafft der Skitter-Pop nicht. 

Andere Popper kenne ich nicht. Anfangs war ich enttäuscht vom Megabass, da er nicht geploppt hat, jetzt finde ich den ganz lustig, auch wenn ich bisher nur ein paar kleine Hechte damit zum Vorschein gebracht hat (ob nur in einer fehlgeschlagener Attacke oder auch am Haken).


----------



## Dart (31. August 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Was ich im Gegensatz zu den Pop-Max (Megabass) an den Skitter-Pop schätze ist, dass der deutlich mehr "ploppt" und Streckentechnisch deutlich kürzer geführt werden kann. Der Pop-Max sprudelt (+leiser Plopp) mehr seine kurze Bahn und steht.
> 
> Aber die Bahnen bekommt man auch im "Walk the Dog" in und dass schafft der Skitter-Pop nicht.
> 
> Andere Popper kenne ich nicht. Anfangs war ich enttäuscht vom Megabass, da er nicht geploppt hat, jetzt finde ich den ganz lustig, auch wenn ich bisher nur ein paar kleine Hechte damit zum Vorschein gebracht hat (ob nur in einer fehlgeschlagener Attacke oder auch am Haken).


Hi Chrizzi
Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, die Stärke des Skitter-Pops liegt in der schnellen,einfachen Führung
Der Pop-Max ist auch für mich noch ein Köder zum Haare raufen...gar net so einfach#d:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Chrizzi (1. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Naja immerhin schaff ich es jetzt den Pop-Max bis zu 20m regelmäßiger ein Ploppen zu entlocken. 
Es ist total vielseitig was man macht, immer kommt was anderes raus. 

1. kurzer Ruck/Schlag = ploppen
2. längerer Ruck = Sprudelbahn
3. längerer anlaufender Zug (nicht ruckartig beschleunigen) auf etwas Distanz = wobbelt 5cm unter der Oberfläche
4. ganz kleine twitches fix hintereinander = der Popper "guckt" abwechselnd nach links und rechts und macht radau
5. siehe 1. nur schneller hintereinander = walk the dog mit orgendlich Blasen und Ploppen
6. langsames einziehen = schwimmt durch die Oberfläche und wackelt (wie ein Wobbler) dabei
7.... da gibts sicherlich noch mehr

Natürlich sind die angaben "kurzer Ruck/Schlag" alle subjektiv. 

Wenn du noch andere Kunststücke damit kannst, immer raus damit - alleine wenn man schon weiß wie der Popper sich bewegen soll, kann man rumexperimentieren.


----------



## Dart (1. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wenn du noch andere Kunststücke damit kannst, immer raus damit


Da muss ich leider passen, du hast alles schon allerfeinst beschrieben#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



			
				Chrizzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist total vielseitig was man macht, immer kommt was anderes raus....


 
bis jetzt habe ich auch nur den skitterpop in meiner kiste und dachte eigentlich, dass der ganz ordentliche 'kunststücke' kann ... ich glaube, ich werde mir jetzt auch mal 'nen pop max zulegen ...

wie verhält es sich mit dem pendant von jackall/illex, dem sk-pop? läuft der ähnlich vielseitig wie der megabass oder eher klassisch wie der skitterpop?


----------



## Chrizzi (1. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> wie verhält es sich mit dem pendant von jackall/illex, dem sk-pop? läuft der ähnlich vielseitig wie der megabass oder eher klassisch wie der skitterpop?


 

Den kenn ich nicht. Ich kenn nur den Skitter-Pop (9cm) und den Pop-Max.


Edit: Hier kannst du die aber ein Video angucken: http://www.jackall.co.jp/lp013.html einfach auf die kleine Kamera "FISH//" unten klicken


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



			
				Chrizzi schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hier kannst du die aber ein Video angucken: http://www.jackall.co.jp/lp013.html einfach auf die kleine Kamera "FISH//" unten klicken


 
net schlecht :g vor allem haben die jungs das mit dem werfen drauf ...|bigeyes andererseits kommt es bei denen ja auch nicht auf den einen oder anderen in den baum geworfenen wobbler an ...:q


----------



## PureContact (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wer weiß über den Illex Deka Hamakuru zu berichten?


----------



## Chrizzi (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Läuft super... kostet viel... hab in der Farbe Clown (oder wie illex die nennt) bisher nur Hechte gefangen.


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

so teuer ist der garnicht...läuft aber sehr falch wie ich finde...nur bedingt geeeignet für meine Gewässer zum Bleistift...

schau hier...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lak...6335958QQihZ007QQcategoryZ31693QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## grintz (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Also zum Deka kann ich bedingt gutes berichten ! Gefangen habe ich damit bei einmal fischen, zwei Hechte. Danach ist dann aber auf dem Mitteteil ein gutes Stück Lack abgeplatzt !
Also ich finde mit der Quali ist's da nicht weit her... #c


----------



## Chrizzi (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

shimreels hat auch die Hamakurus für unter 10€ - ich bin gespannt wann die beiden + etwas mehr hier ankommen. 

Mit dem Lack haben die da drüben das alle nicht so dolle. Die Haken schleifen ja schon ordendlich Lack ab, wenn ich mir den Freddy angucke  . Auch beim Pop-Max von Megabass fliegt der Lack, obwohl ich nur ein paar Hechte damit gefangen hab + ein paar Fehlattacken. 

Relativ gut finde ich den Lack vom Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow, zwar zeigt der auch schon "Hakenschleifsymtome", aber die sind noch relativ schwach. Auch Hechte haben nicht sofort den ganzen Lack gefressen.


----------



## PureContact (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ne schicht epoxy drüber falls der köder nicht zu leicht ist...


----------



## fisheye_67 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



			
				Mike85 schrieb:
			
		

> ...läuft aber sehr falch wie ich finde...


 
hmm.... der hamakuru aus deinem link ist der sinker ohne schaufel. der sollte doch eigentlich ordentlich auf tiefe gehen ...|kopfkrat ich habe den schwimmenden hamakuru mit schaufel, und der kratzt wirklich nur unter der oberfläche entlang 

ich hatte mir nämlich schon überlegt, noch eben diese sinkende version zu kaufen ... 

hat noch jemand erfahrungen hinsichtlich des laufverhaltens (tiefe) ??


----------



## Chrizzi (2. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Sinkend mit Schaufel. Naja der läuft auch nicht so tief... kann ich schlecht einschätzen aber mehr als 1,5m sind es definitiv nicht, ich würde ehr sagen das der etwa 1m tief läuft.

Aber da man den absinken lassen kann, dabei etwas twichten, damit wärend des Absinkens auch noch einer anpackt, ist das ganze nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Shimreels hat mal wieder eine falsche Farbe eingepackt. Ein Hamakuru ist blau statt silber. 
Neben den beiden Hamakurus (Jackall) gab es noch ein MR-X Cyclone (Megabass), ein Topwater Pecil von Yo-Zuri und ein Päckchen Einzelhaken von Owner (gr.4 / 57stk).


----------



## fisheye_67 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ja ist den schon wieder weihnachten ....? :q



			
				Chrizzi schrieb:
			
		

> Shimreels hat mal wieder eine falsche Farbe eingepackt.


 
ist zum glück bei mir noch nie passiert, aber so oft wie man das hört/liest glaube ich da langsam nicht mehr an ein versehen von shimreels ... #d


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> ja
> ist zum glück bei mir noch nie passiert, aber so oft wie man das hört/liest glaube ich da langsam nicht mehr an ein versehen von shimreels ... #d


 

Irgendwie muss bei den Vogel echt etwas falsch laufen. Wobei ich den bei der ersten Bestellung mal geschrieben hab und er den Kram glatt nochmal losschicken wollte, weil er nicht gepeilt hat, dass das Geld etwas länger braucht.


----------



## fisheye_67 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

da scheint so einiges falsch zu laufen....... schau dir mal seine negativen bewertungen bei wortfilter an ....|kopfkrat

den wobbler in der falschen farbe zu bekommen, ist da wohl standart-problem ...|rolleyes


----------



## moped (6. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> da scheint so einiges falsch zu laufen....... schau dir mal seine negativen bewertungen bei wortfilter an ....|kopfkrat
> 
> den wobbler in der falschen farbe zu bekommen, ist da wohl standart-problem ...|rolleyes


 

Schaaaaaadeschadeschade,

der hat leider immer die besten Preise, was halt nix nützt, wenn jeder 5. Wobbler nicht den Erwartungen gerecht wird!

#d

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



moped schrieb:


> Schaaaaaadeschadeschade,
> 
> der hat leider immer die besten Preise, was halt nix nützt, wenn jeder 5. Wobbler nicht den Erwartungen gerecht wird!
> 
> ...


 
Tja, ich bestell zwischenzeitlich auch lieber wo anders.
Evtl. kommt hier der Unterschied zwischen der japanischen und der taiwanesischen Mentalität... #c


----------



## fisheye_67 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

yep, mache ich auch. gibt genügend andere zuverlässigere shops und da sind mir die paar $ mehr dann egal ...


----------



## moped (6. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> der japanischen und der taiwanesischen Mentalität...


 
Der Herr Shimreel wohnt in Singapur, nun wollen wir aber mal nicht alle Singapuresen über einen Kamm scheren:q, der ist sicher nur überarbeitet#c!

Jürgi


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



moped schrieb:


> Der Herr Shimreel wohnt in Singapur, nun wollen wir aber mal nicht alle Singapuresen über einen Kamm scheren:q, der ist sicher nur überarbeitet#c!
> 
> Jürgi


 
okay, dann halt Singapur - für uns Bayern ist das doch alles das selbe, oder? :q


----------



## moped (6. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@börnie

Jawoll, ein Breiss, ein schlietzaugada!|supergri


----------



## sa-s (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ächtz,

ganz schön weit agbetaucht der kinkuro kukö thread.

habe heute die günstige gelegenheit beim schopfe gepackt und die sturmfreie mittagspause zum ausflug an die donau genutzt.

angelkram war ja schon im auto für heute abend eingepackt.

rein ins auto, rauf aufs gas, ab ans wasser!

die halbe stunde halbwegs sinnvoll nutzen.

der erste wurf ein treffer. ein döbel von umbei 40 cm. naja hätte ich die steezcombo benutzt hätt ich ihn sogar gespürt. an der luxxe norm war aber kaum reaktion zu spüren. naja, wenigsten habe ich die antares dc eingeweiht. geholfen hat mir der jackall bros. mc 60 hl kinkuro.

gleich beim dritten wurf hat mir der mc 60 auch noch zur köderrettung unverhofter art verholfen. vor 4/5 wochen habe ich meinen calibra verloren und heute wieder gefunden, freu, mit titanvorfach und wie frisch aus der verpackung.

mahlzeit

sepp

p.s.: so sollte ich in zukunft immer meine mittagspausen nutzen. - würde wenigstens die wampe kleiner -


----------



## Bernhard* (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Sauber Sepp!
Die Donau sieht ja bei auch garnicht so beschissen aus wie Du immer tust!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

so ich hab ma wieder arsCh glück gehabt, mein gerätehändler durfte das lager von illex leer machn und die ganzen alten bestände aufkaufen das heißt, das er letztens bunnys, monsterbunnys, livingdeads (special), alte watermonitors, diesen einen alten riiieesen wobbler von illex für hecht und noch einen andere3n, an den ich mich nich emhr errinnern kann, rein bekommen hat, echt geil!!!


----------



## herrm (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

habe jetzt auch schlechte erfahrung mit shimreels gemacht .
für 340 $ zeug bestellt und nach 6 wochen keine lieferung.
habe mein geld über paypal käuferschutz wieder zurück gefordert.


----------



## sa-s (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sauber Sepp!
> Die Donau sieht ja bei auch garnicht so beschissen aus wie Du immer tust!!




hi börnie,

naja, die donau in meinem abschnitt ist schon sehr ansehnlich.

ist halt die letzte freifliessende strecke mit zum teil natürlichen kiesufern und stränden. leider ebent auch sehr schnell fliessend und bei genügend regen im oberlauf steigt das wasser auch mal schnell um nen meter innerhalb eines tages und fällt hinterher wieder sehr schnell.

nicht unbedingt einfach zu beangelndes wasser für spinnfischer. speziell das gufieren habe ich die letzte zeit gemerkt bringt alle paar minuten einen hänger mit abriss.

by the way: habe heute den power bill getestet. der läuft echt krank aber zum uferangeln nicht zu gebrauchen. obwohl der 11 oder 13 gr. schwer ist, komme ich kaum an die 20 m wurfweite (der hat aber auch eine ärodynamik wie ein lahmer aasgeier) und da ist das wasser vielleicht mal nen meter tief.

abends könnts reichen wenn die rauber im uferbereich suchen oder natürlich zum fischen vom boot.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



herrm schrieb:


> habe jetzt auch schlechte erfahrung mit shimreels gemacht .
> für 340 $ zeug bestellt und nach 6 wochen keine lieferung.
> habe mein geld über paypal käuferschutz wieder zurück gefordert.



Hast du ihn mal angeschrieben? Was ich bei der ersten Bestellung von dem gehört hab... Der Kerl muss total durch den Wind sein. 

Einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

habe letzte Woche ne Lieferung bekommen , war alles paletti!


----------



## McRip (29. September 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

<-- bisher auch nur gute Erfahrung mit Shimreels.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

so, ich hab mir heute einen illex mask lipless 100 gekauft, sieht ja echt spacig aus^^
hat jemand erfahrung mit dem??


----------



## Lengangler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> so, ich hab mir heute einen illex mask lipless 100 gekauft, sieht ja echt spacig aus^^
> hat jemand erfahrung mit dem??


Habe meinen schon mal getestet, taucht schön langsam ab und läuft "walk the Dog". Bisher hing noch nichts dran....aber immer mal wieder ne Chance geben..



Warte seit 4 Wochen auf Ware von "Shimreels".
Normal ist das doch nicht, oder weiß jemand was da los ist?
Bezahlt per pay pal am 10.09...#d


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hast du ihn mal angeschrieben?


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Warte seit 4 Wochen auf Ware von "Shimreels".
> Normal ist das doch nicht, oder weiß jemand was da los ist?
> Bezahlt per pay pal am 10.09...#d


 
anschreiben würd ich den auch mal. Das Paket hängt aber sicher beim Zoll.


----------



## Lengangler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Habe Ihn zweimal angeschrieben, jedoch keine Antwort erhalten. Beim Zoll? Kann natürlich auch sein...war keine große Bestellung, aber die schauen da wohl grundsätzlich gern mal rein...


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hast du ihn heute zweimal geschrieben, nach 14:00?

Du weißt das der Kerl in Singapur lebt und die Zeiten da etwas anders sind? Sprich 14:00 hier = 22:00 da.


----------



## arn0r (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ja wenns so lange dauert, sollte es beim zoll hängengeblieben sein. dass er auf mails nicht antwortet, ist eigentlich nicht typisch für ihn...
hab gestern eine lieferung von ihm bekommen, welche ich samstag bestellt hatte, ging also recht flott.
nur war die verpackung leider wieder mal sehr notdürftig, einfache fedex versandtasche ohne polsterung. irgendwie hat sich während der zustellung ein wobbler aus der verpackung befreit, dessen drilling sich der bote beim anfassen dann in den daumen gehauen hat.
er war dann irgendwie nichtmehr so freundlich zu mir :q


----------



## Lengangler (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hast du ihn heute zweimal geschrieben, nach 14:00?
> 
> Du weißt das der Kerl in Singapur lebt und die Zeiten da etwas anders sind? Sprich 14:00 hier = 22:00 da.


 

mag schon sein, ich erwarte ja auch nicht das er sich 10 min später meldet. habe ihn zweimal in den letzten beiden wochen angeschrieben, heute nun zum dritten und letzten mal. echt komisch.
pay pal hat abgebucht, also das geld ist da...bloß keine ware. schade eigentlich, wollte es mal ausprobieren und ging natürlich prompt in die hose....war auch das letzte mal!


----------



## Lengangler (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



arn0r schrieb:


> ja wenns so lange dauert, sollte es beim zoll hängengeblieben sein. dass er auf mails nicht antwortet, ist eigentlich nicht typisch für ihn...
> hab gestern eine lieferung von ihm bekommen, welche ich samstag bestellt hatte, ging also recht flott.
> 
> die müssten sich doch dann mal melden bei mir....
> schön das es bei dir so fix ging....macht ja hoffnung das doch noch was ankommt...


----------



## aixellent (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo,

ich biete 7 (sieben) Megabass Griffon Mr. X. Sämtliche Köder sind ungefischt. Einzelpreis 14 Euro plus Versand exclusive der Hakenschoner. Wenn jemand Interesse an allen hat, reduziert sich der Preis auf 13 Euro/pro Stk. Es wird versichert geliefert. 
Ich gebe die Teile ab, weil ich mir einfach zu viele Köder gekauft habe, um sie in einem Menschenleben alle zu fischen. 
Ich wende mich jetzt vorab an die Kenner. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner auf die Füße getreten, weil ich nicht direkt im Flohmarkt anbiete. Anfragen bitte an die PN um den Tröt nicht zu belasten.

Viele Grüße
Aix

PS.: Der läßt mich das Bild nicht hochladen. Wer also ein Bild wünscht, bitte E-Mailadresse durchgeben.


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Lengangler schrieb:


> die müssten sich doch dann mal melden bei mir....schön das es bei dir so fix ging....macht ja hoffnung das doch noch was ankommt...



Hat bei mir diesmal auch recht lang gedauert. Ca. 2 Wochen, aber alles gut ! :k

Hatte auch noch nie einen vertauschten Wobbler. :m


----------



## martin k (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi!
Hat schon jemand die Teklon DNA Köder (Vertrieb über in Europa über Grauvell) getestet? Das Programm schaut ganz interessant aus... www.grauvell.com

Grüße & Tight Lines
Martin


----------



## McRip (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

btw. wie sieht es eigentlich bei Shimreels aus, fehlen die Sendungen immer noch? ;+;+;+


----------



## S.Bobb81 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hey leute da ihr ja alle mit den High Tech Köder aus Japan fischt, wollte ich mal fragen ob der ein oder Andere auch ne Megabass Rute sein eigen nennen darf.
Such ne schöne zum Twitchen, mal ein Rat von euch????


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich glaub, da gibt's einige die eine MB Rute haben 
Guck mal im Thread "Combos for Twitching". Da dürfte schon etwas drinne stehen, z.B. ein Bericht von burns Megabass Rute.


----------



## Lengangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Habe heute nach langem mailen endlich ne Nachricht von shimreels bekommen...zum zweiten mal. "shipping 10-14 days". Ist ja auch nichts gegen einzuwenden, nur leider sind es am 10.November genau 2 Monate.
Bin echt gespannt wie das endet. Ich warte jetzt einfach noch weiter ab, ist auch eine Sch****!!!
Vieleicht kann der da ja echt nix zu!
Wir werden sehen....Interessiert mich echt wo mein Päckchen stecken geblieben ist. Hat schon mal jemand ähnliches erlebt?
Warte jetzt noch ne Woche (oder auch zwei|kopfkrat) und dann Geld zurück oder was.... per Pay Pal, müsste doch noch klappen.


----------



## worker_one (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab vor ner Woche das erste Mal bei Shimreels bestellt.
Nen Jackall Deka Hamadingsbums und nen Squirell. Schaun wa mal...


----------



## aixellent (1. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich biete 7 (sieben) Megabass Griffon Mr. X. Sämtliche Köder sind ungefischt. Einzelpreis 14 Euro plus Versand exclusive der Hakenschoner. Wenn jemand Interesse an allen hat, reduziert sich der Preis auf 13 Euro/pro Stk. Es wird versichert geliefert.
> Ich gebe die Teile ab, weil ich mir einfach zu viele Köder gekauft habe, um sie in einem Menschenleben alle zu fischen.
> ...


----------



## duck_68 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Habe beim Herumgooglen den Shop "Japanlure" gefunden, das Angebot sieht nicht schlecht aus - Wenn es schon mal gepostet wurde - SORRY


----------



## gigizinho (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
ich will mir auch ne japanrute zulegen. zur zeit fische ich mit einer spro godfather 20-50g, welche genial für arnauds und co ist da sie ein steifes rückrad und ne geile parabolische aktion hat. fürs frühjahr suche ich nun ne rute für stationärrolle die etwa zwischen 5-28g wg liegt, für die sqirrel und co. liebäugele mit der illex ashura seabass 190L. gibt es noch etwas vergleichbares...es kann auch günstiger sein, aber nicht über 2m. mit was fischt ihr denn so??
welcher japanstore hat denn da angebote??
g.


----------



## profifischer (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90052
hier dürfte fast alles drinstehen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> ich will mir auch ne japanrute zulegen. zur zeit fische ich mit einer spro godfather 20-50g, welche genial für arnauds und co ist da sie ein steifes rückrad und ne geile parabolische aktion hat. fürs frühjahr suche ich nun *ne rute für stationärrolle die etwa zwischen 5-28g wg liegt, für die sqirrel und co. liebäugele mit der illex ashura seabass 190L. gibt es noch etwas vergleichbares...es kann auch günstiger sein, aber nicht über 2m. mit was fischt ihr denn so??*
> welcher japanstore hat denn da angebote??
> g.





profifischer schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90052
> hier dürfte fast alles drinstehen.
> mfg Manuel



Yo, schau mal in den Thread rein!

Kurz gesagt würd ich eher von der Seabass abraten - da hört man keine schönen Sachen bezüglich der Belastbarkeit der Spitze! #d

Fürs Stationäre in diesem WG-Bereich habe ich mich nach langem Suchen für eine Handgebaute von www.mads-rutenbau.de entschieden. Ist ne 2-teilige 2,10er, Schnurklasse 6-12LB.

Hochwertige "Von-der-Stange-Ruten" gibt es einige. Um nur eine zu nennen in diesem WG-Bereich: Megabass Sight-Fisher.

Umsehen kannst Du Dich am besten bei:

www.plat.co.jp

Gute Preise macht auch:

www.bass.jp (Artikelanfragen per Email an den Shop richten oder unter www.bass.co.jp rumsuchen)

Oder direkt bei den Herstellerseiten z.B.

www.megabass.com
www.olympic-fishing.co.jp

Wird sicher ne amüsante Winter-Ruten-Such-Zeit für Dich!!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> ich will mir auch ne japanrute zulegen. zur zeit fische ich mit einer spro godfather 20-50g, welche genial für arnauds und co ist da sie ein steifes rückrad und ne geile parabolische aktion hat.


 

das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Dein Ernst oder??
Ne Godfather ist alles andre alls ideal um die Wobbler zu fischen!!!
Würdfest du Daiko, Top Gun, Griffon, Twitche von MAD schon gefischt haben, würdest du wissen was ideal ist....also lies dir den ganzen Kram mal durch und schau auch mal im Harrison Fred nach den Twitchen, wenn du das dann gemacht hast und noch fragen hast, dann raus damit


----------



## gigizinho (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
wenn du so viel holz im wasser hast, dann weiss man ein steifes stöckchen schon zu schätzen um die jungs da rauszuziehen.

g.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> wenn du so viel holz im wasser hast, dann weiss man ein steifes stöckchen schon zu schätzen um die jungs da rauszuziehen.
> 
> g.


 

ahämm...glaube mir auch ich fische mit Vorliebe in Gewässer mit den sogenannten Hot Spots wie Holz, Steinen, Kraut usw aber,
was hat denn steif mit schnell und mit Rückgrad zu tun????
Mit der Hornet, der gelben Ashura, mit der daiko, mit der Top Gun ist das auch kein Problem, die haben genügend Dampf den Meterhecht da locker fernzuhalten, der Unterschied besteht ganz klaro in der Köderführung, dem direkten Köderkontakt, das Rauskitzeln aller Ködereigenschaften um die Fische zum Biss zu verleiten (gerade wenn sie mal nicht so in Beisslaune sind) und dann letztendlich diese auch zu verwerten, das alles geht mit der Godfather nicht, bzw. nur bedingt. Ich spreche nicht vom blosen Einkurbeln irgendwelcher Köder, schliesslich kaufen wir gerade die Japanköder (stellvertretend auch für andere "hochwertige" Köder wie Illex, Hybrida, R2S, MB, LC usw..) aus diesem entscheidenden Grund nämlich wegen dem Köderspiel...

was deine 20-50gr Godfather angeht...
vergleiche die mal mit der 30iger WG Godfather, ausser dass die eine einteilig und 10cm länger ist wirste keinen Unterschied feststellen.....
das tzum Thema straffe Rute und WG Angaben.
du suchst eine mit 28 WG, ne gelbe Ashura oder die Hornet steht den Godfathern in nix nach was Straffheit betrifft auch meine Daiko Bourroughs ist keinen Deut "weicher"
nur sind da Wobbler von Squirrel bis DD Arnouds wesentlich besser zu führen und das Köderspiel ist eben diesen vollends zu entlocken....
das wirst du aber merken wenn du mal eine fischst#6


----------



## Ollek (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> , schliesslich kaufen wir gerade die Japanköder (stellvertretend auch für andere "hochwertige" Köder wie Illex, Hybrida, R2S, MB, LC usw..) aus diesem entscheidenden Grund nämlich wegen dem Köderspiel...



|supergri und dem Prestige...(man hat ja Kohle)

Habe heute wettfischen mit nem Kumpel gemacht  Illex gegen Effzett (wer die noch kennt, das sind gute alte Blinker)

:z 2:0 für Effzett

Aber will euch eure Köder nicht schlecht reden...Herr Hishomakatralala will ja auch leben.

Gruss #h


----------



## gigizinho (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
danke rainer...so hab ich halt einige namen erhalten die ich mir im net oder hier beim händler mal anschauen werde. da ich radfahrer bin und stationärrollen liebe, kommen ehh nur 2 teilige ruten in frage und somit grenzt sich der bereich noch weiter ein.
g.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri und dem Prestige...(man hat ja Kohle)


wenn du das so siehst tust du mir leid, den Spruch finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und blöde......




> Habe heute wettfischen mit nem Kumpel gemacht Illex gegen Effzett (wer die noch kennt, das sind gute alte Blinker)


stell dir vor..auch meine Köderbox beinhaltet noch Eisen und Blech in dieser Form



> :z 2:0 für Effzett
> 
> Gruss #h


 
eine Momentaufnahme von einem Tag!!! was sagt das aus und ohne Deinem Freund nahe treten zu wollen, die Führung macht oft den Unterschied, wobei die Köderwahl in der jetzigen Jahreszeit (hängt auch vom Gewässer und der Tiefe ab in der die Fische in eben diesem stehen) nicht wirklich glücklich ist/war es gibt zur Zeit besser Köder als Squirrel, Arnouds und Co...

die Gedanken die man sich macht, bezügl. Angelplatz, Köderwahl und der Führung dessen usw. sind immer noch der Faktor mit dem höchsten Stellenwert, danach kommt der Köder ansich, das streitet ja niemand ab, auch dass mal eher Blech vor Gummi und vor Wobbler liegt ist durchaus drin, an anderen Tagen ist mal Gummi vorne an anderen wiederum die Wobbler!!!!
Was zur Zeit läuft ist eh klar, dein Kumpel hätte mal gescheiter Gummi genommen, dann wäre euer Wettkampf bestimmt 4:2 für Gummi ausgegangen, was wiederum mit der Analyse des Gewässers, der Jahreszeit usw zusammenhängt. Wobbler sind zum. in unsrigen Gewässern zur Zeit nicht der Renner, da sticht Gummi oder Naturköder am System wesentlich besser....

Merke:
bei der Auswahl des Köders steht nun mal auch die Gewässeranalyse und das Verhalten der Bewohner sprich Fische an erster Stelle mit nem 3 m Tiefläufer Gewässer von 8 m zu befischen bringt zur Zeit nicht wirklich viel....


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



gigizinho schrieb:


> ola
> danke rainer...so hab ich halt einige namen erhalten die ich mir im net oder hier beim händler mal anschauen werde. da ich radfahrer bin und stationärrollen liebe, kommen ehh nur 2 teilige ruten in frage und somit grenzt sich der bereich noch weiter ein.
> g.


 

du möchtest 2 Teilig bis max. 2m ....
dann würde ich auf die twitching Hornet zurückgreifen...
was Börnie über die Spitzenprobleme der gelben Ashura schrieb, trifft hauptsächlich auf die 240iger Ausführungen zu, die gelbensind zwar echt klasse aber einfach ein hunni zu teuer, die Hornet ist erstklassig verarbeitet, wird nach deinen Wünschen aufgebaut (Preis ist somit im gewissen Umfang selbst regelbar, je nach "Zutaten") und übertrifft in meinen Augen was Köderführung usw. betrifft auch die gelben Ruten....
hier werden die Hornets beschrieben, lies einfach ab Post 3354, und verfolge auch die dortigen Links zur Rute, da haste Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und Info ohne Ende, im übrigen kommt dieHornet wesentlich günstiger als z.b. ne gelbe....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007&highlight=harrison&page=84


----------



## Ollek (4. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wenn du das so siehst tust du mir leid, den Spruch finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und blöde......



Hallo Rainer 

den Spruch ziehe ich hiermit zurück wenn ich damit jemanden zu nahe getreten bin, habe aber meine Beweggründe dieses zu schreiben.

Wir hatten uns gestern verabredet weil ich ihm damit schon länger auf den Nerv ging genau dieses zu testen, 

Alt vs. Hypermodern.

Und ich gebe dir recht der Zeitpunkt ist für Blech bzw. Gummi besser als für Wobbler an sich. 

Die Fische stehen tief bzw. weit im Fluss. Ich möchte auch behaupten im Sommer wäre der Test sicher anders gelaufen, aber sicherlich auch mit  jedem anderem Wobbler.

Mir persönlich geht es um den Hype der um diese Wobbler mittlerer Qualität gemacht wird. 
Und die damit verbundenen Meinungen der man muss schon fast sagen fanatischen Angler die einzig allein *NUR* dem Japanköder fängikeit zutrauen und absolut keine Objektivität mehr für andere Köder bzw. Ruten haben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, nicht jeder Illex und MB Angler ist gleich Fanatiker|supergri.  Aber ich kenne welche und es werden immer mehr.

Fakt ist diesen Wobblern und Ruten hängt eine nicht zu verleugnende Exclusivität an bei denen der reine Aspekt "nützlich weil wirklich fängig?" gerne ausser acht gelassen wird.

Ich sehe das bei meinem Kumpel wenn er *OHNE* um die Laufeigenschaften und Qualität zu wissen den Köder für knapp 40 Euro aus Japan kauft und dann Urteilt "naja der Squirrel (o.Ä.) läuft besser".

Er kauft weil seine Marke und nur seine Marke mal wieder was neues rausgebracht hat das er unbedingt haben muss ohne die Qualität bzw. Laufeigenschaften etablierter Preisgünstigerer Köder zu testen bzw. zu kennen.

Hier im Board ich hatte es in einem anderem Thread schonmal erwähnt wurde von einem Boardi mal ein Köderbox prasentiert wo Illex für schätzungsweise 600 Euro drin lagen.

Meine Behauptung:
Ich glaube er hätte diese Box nicht so Präsentiert wenn dort als Beispiel "3 Euro" Cormoran Wobbler aus der Grabbelkiste drinn wären.

Was mir wiederum zeigt das die Exlusivität und die damit verbundene Kaufentscheidung primär *VOR* dem wirklichen Nutzen gestellt wird.

Keine Frage schön anzusehen sind sie und auch ich habe eine nicht zu verachtene Sammlung dieser Luxusplasteteile.

Und jetzt oute ich mich, auch ich bin von diesem Hype infiziert wurden, nicht zuletzt durch meinen Kumpel und habe mir 15 dieser Wobbler gekauft (wobei 2 abgerissen sind:c).

Und auch meine Kaufentscheidung war Primär  Exclusivität und Mundpropaganda ohne die Objektivität mit einzubeziehen ob es wirklich Sinn macht.

Und mein Fazit, ich habe Arnaut Watermonitor Squirrel Squadminnow und Chubby in verschiedenen ausführungen (tief und flachläufer)

Und nur 2 von diesen würde ich mir jederzeit wiederholen.
Das wären der Squadminnow 95 und die Chubby, alle anderen sind durch Preiswertere ersetzbar.

Und auch der Chubby wäre durch den wesentlich günstigeren Mosa jederzeit ersetzbar wenn es diesen nur öfter wo geben würde. 

Wie gesagt ist nur meine Meinung soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,nicht zuletzt sind wir ja alle irgentwie Jäger Fischer und Sammler.  Und das Sammeln von Jagd und Fischereizubehör gehört auch dazu  wie die Jagd und Fischerei an sich|supergri

Gruss#h


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Olek,
keine Frage es wird ein echter Hype gemacht und keine Frage "was so teuer ist muss fangen" als Kaufentscheidung steht oft an erster Stelle, auch gebe ich dir recht dass nicht alle Modelle den Preis wert sind. und ja, die Klassiker (Mepps, Effzet, Heintz usw...)dürfen nach wie vor nirgends fehlen. Ich fische auch nicht alle Modelle der "High Ends" im Gegenteil, ich war auch schon von dem ein oder andren Modell sehr enttäuscht!!! Das muss natürlich auch gesagt werden, ganz klaro...
im übrigen sind genau die von Dir genannten Modelle diejenigen welche in meiner Box nen festen Platz haben wenns ans Wasser geht, ferner gehören dazu (insbes. auf Zander) der reefrunner Ripstick (5-6$ in USA) nicht gerade der teuerste, aber einer der fängigsten. 
Nach Deiem Posting oben welches mir Deine tatsächliche sichtweise zeigt, verstehe ich dein Kommentar und stimme vollends mit Dir überein!!!!
Es gibt Leute die kaufen teuer und die Modeerscheinungen, lassen aber alles andre ausser Betracht. Meist sind es aber auch diejenigen die mit solchem Gerät/Ködern nicht wirklich umgehen können. Diejenigen sagen und meinen vor allem dann:
Das tackle (Rute/Rolle/Köder) war so teuer, da springt der Fisch alleine in den Kescher und wundern sich wenns nicht klappt. Ein Angler der mit dem Effzet (als Bsp.) umzugehen weiß und der sein gewässer richtig analysiert hat und die dementsprechenden Folgerungen getroffen hat, wird mit eben diesem Effzet und ner Bambusspinne von 1960 bestückt mit ner alten Finessa und Mono von Dam mehr Fische landen als einer mit 1000€ Tackle der sich keinerlei Gedanken macht. Teuer kaufen, kein Problem, vorausgesetzt das gerät ist es wert.
Wie gesagt, habe Deine Beweggründe verstanden und unter dem Aspekt ist auch dein erster Spruch mit "protzen" dementsprechend zu sehen, da stimmt er dann wieder:q


----------



## Chrizzi (4. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich hab mal eine FRage zu einem Shop.

Kennt einer von euch http://www.tokyo-sunrise.com/tsshop/htmldata/index2.html ?

Ich werde heute/morgen da mal nachfragen ob die auch nach Europa/Deutschland versenden.


So ich hab da jetzt mal nachgefragt - bin gespannt was kommt.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer
> 
> den Spruch ziehe ich hiermit zurück wenn ich damit jemanden zu nahe getreten bin, habe aber meine Beweggründe dieses zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


 
|good: #r

Habe auch Bekannte mit Kisten voller solcher Köder...aber die fangen deshalb nicht wesentlich mehr :q...

Aber genauso ist es auch mit Ruten und Rollen (z.B. Harrison und Stella).
(ich weis, von was ich rede...)

Leute, die sich mit diesen Markennamen schmücken, werten sehr häufig eigenartigerweise alles andere Gerät gleich ab...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> |good:  #r
> 
> Habe auch Bekannte mit Kisten voller solcher Köder...aber die fangen deshalb nicht wesentlich mehr :q...
> 
> ...



was ich auch nicht verstehen kann, sie kaufen die produkte weil es einfach die teuersten sind....#d
mir gefällt die stella nämlich nich sonderlich und harrison blanks sind auch nich so wahnsinnig stretch


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> |good: #r
> 
> Habe auch Bekannte mit Kisten voller solcher Köder...aber die fangen deshalb nicht wesentlich mehr :q...
> 
> ...


 

wie bist du denn drauf????
du solltest mal das posting von Olek
erstens richtig lesen um dann zweitens den Hintergrund der Aussage von Olek kapieren


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> was ich auch nicht verstehen kann, sie kaufen die produkte weil es einfach die teuersten sind....#d
> mir gefällt die stella nämlich nich sonderlich und harrison blanks sind auch nich so wahnsinnig stretch


 

haste schon mal beides gefischt????
und über geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten!
Es wird von keinem den ich kenne und solches Tackle fischt anderes tackle niedergemacht, im Gegenteil, diejenigen die sich Stella, BP, usw zulegen haben eben auch Balzer, Arc und co schon gefischt oder fischen es immer noch, das solltet ihr bedenken,. Wenn jemand ne Empfehlung oder Erfahrungswerte zum gerät XY will, bekommt er die auchegal um was es sich handelt


----------



## Chrizzi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie bist du denn drauf????
> du solltest mal das posting von Olek
> erstens richtig lesen um dann zweitens den Hintergrund der Aussage von Olek kapieren




noch besseres |good:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> haste schon mal beides gefischt????
> und über geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten!
> Es wird von keinem den ich kenne und solches Tackle fischt anderes tackle niedergemacht, im Gegenteil, diejenigen die sich Stella, BP, usw zulegen haben eben auch Balzer, Arc und co schon gefischt oder fischen es immer noch, das solltet ihr bedenken,. Wenn jemand ne Empfehlung oder Erfahrungswerte zum gerät XY will, bekommt er die auchegal um was es sich handelt



also ich fische extrem viel illex, ich hab ne shimano aspire zuhaus und auch diverse ruten über 120€, ich hab eauch direkte vergleiche, weil ich mit dem verkäufer des meines dealers gut befreundet bin un darf auch viel testen.
und z.b. die stella is mir einfach zu lahm!! wenn ich bereit bin mir ne aspire zu kaufen, häte ich mir auch en stella gekauft, wenn sie mir besser gefallen hätte und das hat sie nicht!!!
die illex wobbler will ich allerdings nicht tauschen:vik:


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie bist du denn drauf????
> du solltest mal das posting von Olek
> erstens richtig lesen um dann zweitens den Hintergrund der Aussage von Olek kapieren


 
hab ich

aber: jedem seine Meinung #6


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> hab ich
> 
> aber: jedem seine Meinung #6


 

Ich weiß gar net was du willst??? Moserst hier rum, selbst gehste ja auch mit Salmo usw ans Wasser fernerhin mal ein Posting von Dir kürzlich geschrieben:


> Servus!
> 
> Das Sahnestück wäre die HARRISON VHF 10' 120g WG mit
> der Shimano Spheros 6000 FA und 0,28er Spiderwire Stealth
> ...


 
wasn nun???? Diese Combo ein Traum??? oder fischst du die schon???
ansonsten wie ist deine Signatur????



> _Angeln ist kein Sport, es ist eine Leidenschaft!_


ist immer das gleiche, um es mal anders rum zu behaupten, alle die sich kein "High End" Tackle kaufen können, dürfen, wollen...wie auch immer....motzen darüber ohne es zu kennen...
und selbst wenn mal probegefischt (was ich im übrigen bezweifle, dass ein Händler mal eben so für 1000€ Tackle zum testen ausgibt, obwohl er weiß dass der tester das gar net kaufen würde)....mal kurz ankurbeln ist noch lange kein testen und somit fehlen auch die erfahrungswerte.....
Fakt ist,
wenn jemand mal ein solches gerät in der hand hat und auch mal gefischt hat, wird er davon begeistert sein, ob er es sich dann zulegt ist wieder ne andre Sache und hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab, natürlich auch von der Einstellung zu dem PL.
Der eine fährt MB der andere Trabi, beide kommen zum Ziel.
Was wiederum nicht heisst dass alles was teuer ist auch gut ist, und alles was günstig ist ist nicht gleich Schrott, glaube mir auch Ich weiß von was ich rede, denn ich fische den ganzen Kram, von Balzer bis hin zu.....  naja

off Topic Ende


----------



## McRip (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also ich fische extrem viel illex, ich hab ne shimano aspire zuhaus und auch diverse ruten über 120€, ich hab eauch direkte vergleiche, weil ich mit dem verkäufer des meines dealers gut befreundet bin un darf auch viel testen.
> und z.b. die stella is mir einfach zu lahm!! wenn ich bereit bin mir ne aspire zu kaufen, häte ich mir auch en stella gekauft, wenn sie mir besser gefallen hätte und das hat sie nicht!!!
> die illex wobbler will ich allerdings nicht tauschen:vik:



Den Sprung von deiner Aspire RA zu Stella F_ machste nicht einfach so.  Was ist an einer Stella lahm? |bigeyes 
Ist dir klar warum eine Aspire RA schlechter als eine z.B. Serien-Stradic FB ist? Die Aspire RA, die du hast, ist unzweifelhaft die beste Heckbremsrolle und man bekommt auch wirklich viel für das Geld, aber deshalb eine schlicht und ergreifend bessere Stella als lahm zu bezeichnen?  #d


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Den Sprung von deiner Aspire RA zu Stella F_ machste nicht einfach so.  Was ist an einer Stella lahm? |bigeyes
> Ist dir klar warum eine Aspire RA schlechter als eine z.B. Serien-Stradic FB ist? Die Aspire RA, die du hast, ist unzweifelhaft die beste Heckbremsrolle und man bekommt auch wirklich viel für das Geld, aber deshalb eine schlicht und ergreifend bessere Stella als lahm zu bezeichnen? #d


 
ach er meinte mit der Aspire die Rolle???
ich dachte er fischt die Rute.....


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> Den Sprung von deiner Aspire RA zu Stella F_ machste nicht einfach so.  Was ist an einer Stella lahm? |bigeyes
> Ist dir klar warum eine Aspire RA schlechter als eine z.B. Serien-Stradic FB ist? Die Aspire RA, die du hast, ist unzweifelhaft die beste Heckbremsrolle und man bekommt auch wirklich viel für das Geld, aber deshalb eine schlicht und ergreifend bessere Stella als lahm zu bezeichnen?  #d



also wenn ich genug geld hab für ne aspire, hätt ich mir asuch ne stella gekauft, kein problem.....
ich hatte konfirmation:q
ich finde die stella ist zu hoch übersetzt und hat nach meinem geschmack einfach nicht genug power, 
sie gefällt mir schlichtweg nicht#c


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ach er meinte mit der Aspire die Rolle???
> ich dachte er fischt die Rute.....


wenn ich wieder genug geld hab, kommt die eventuel auch noch dazu :k


----------



## Hooked (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Welche Aspire hast Du denn? Mit Heck-oder Frontbremse?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

heckbremse fürs gufieren


----------



## plattform7 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also wenn ich genug geld hab für ne aspire, hätt ich mir asuch ne stella gekauft, kein problem.....


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht liegt eine Aspire RA bei 120 Euro, eine Stella über 500 € - ist dir das eigentlich klar? Auch wenn du eine FA fischen soltest, dann ist eine Stella immer noch doppelt so teuer.

Also alles |bla: ...

Wie Rainer schon sagt, alles Geschmackssache - aber Tackle zu "diskriminieren" nur weil man´s nicht fischen "kann" (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ist meiner Meinung nach lächerlich. Dass es unter manchen vorpubertären Jugentlichen das "Marken"-Denken ausgeprägt ist, kann keiner abstreiten, aber man soll schon wissen, mit wem man hier disskutiert  und wem man sowas an den Kopf wirft 

@Rainer, Chrizzi und McRib
Gar nicht eingehen auf sowas 

PS: sehe grade, du fischst eine RA - muhaha sage ich da nur #q


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

mmh ich hab leider gottes 190€ für meine aspire bezahlt|uhoh:
ich hab neeee ziemlich große menge geld bekommen!
es wäre natürlich shcon ein ganzschöner sprung gewesen, aber wenn die stella mich umgehauen hätte, hätte ich es auch investiert.

edit: für den rest war noch ne rute und ein paar wobbler drinn^^


----------



## Chrizzi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> @Rainer, Chrizzi und McRib
> Gar nicht eingehen auf sowas



Irgendwo haste recht. Aber wenn jemand ankommt und zu Olleks Post "Good Posting" sagt und dann eine Zeile drunter irgendwas kommt, was dem Post ziemlich als Gegenteil da steht...


----------



## plattform7 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Irgendwo haste recht. Aber wenn jemand ankommt und zu Olleks Post "Good Posting" sagt und dann eine Zeile drunter irgendwas kommt, was dem Post ziemlich als Gegenteil da steht...



...dann wird der jenige auch deine Zeilen nicht wirklich verstehen und du hast dich umsonst "aufgeregt" 

PS: sowas ist leider auch u.a. der Grund, warum Boardies mit viel Ahnung und großer Hilfsbereitscaft wie Schroe, Beejay und Rainer immer weniger hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> PS: sehe grade, du fischst eine RA - muhaha sage ich da nur #q



auf sowas würde ich eig auch nich eingehen!!!!
also es ist ja jetzt edfinitv nur was damit zu tun das ich 15 bin, glaubt ihr nur deswegen kann ich mir keine shimnao stella kaufen?????|kopfkrat
trifft definitv nicht zu!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> auf sowas würde ich eig auch nich eingehen!!!!
> also es ist ja jetzt edfinitv nur was damit zu tun das ich 15 bin, glaubt ihr nur deswegen kann ich mir keine shimnao stella kaufen?????|kopfkrat
> trifft definitv nicht zu!!!




Was will uns der Autor damit sagen? |kopfkrat

Egal, ich kann mich nur anschließen:

Es gibt hier einige Jungs, die sich sehr viel mit Tackle beschäftigen und auch die Möglichkeiten haben, sehr viel und hochwertiges Tackle zu tsten. Dankbarer Weise lassen Sie uns an diesen Erkenntnissen teilhaben.

Danke dafür!

Und dann kommt irgendeiner der noch kein Material dieser Klasse mal wirklich testen konnte und macht hier den Max... Nichts für ungut, aber es gab mal so einen Internetclip mit nem kleinen Pinguin, der sagt: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fre... halten...

Und zwischen z.B. Aspire und Stella - noch dazu einmal Heck- und einmal Frontbremse, 2 komplett unterschiedliche Sachen
 - liegt dann doch zu viel, um einfach mal so aus der Ferne zu urteilen, weil man mal im Laden dran gekurbelt hat...

Sorry, jetzt heißt es gleich ieder mal "Überheblichkeit, Protz und Schwanzverlängerung", aber eigentlich streben wir doch alle nach Perfektion, oder?

CU SS


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also wenn ich genug geld hab für ne aspire, hätt ich mir asuch ne stella gekauft, kein problem.....
> ich hatte konfirmation:q
> ich finde die stella ist zu hoch übersetzt und hat nach meinem geschmack einfach nicht genug power,
> sie gefällt mir schlichtweg nicht#c


 

wir glauben Dir ja dass du genug Geld bekommen hast ist ja alles kein Problem, ich glaube dir auch dass dir die Stella nicht gefällt, ich glaube dir auch dass die Übersetzung zu hoch ist 5.0:1 bei der 1000er
5.2:1 bei der 2500er
4.6:1 bei der 4000er alles FB Modelle
deine Aspire hat überall 5.0:1?????|kopfkrat
lass es jetzt einfach gut sein, fische deine Illex Wobbler (ich hoffe du hast dir wenigstens die wirklich brauchbaren zugelegt) vergiss darüber nicht dass Rapala, Nils master, berkley, reefrunner usw auch Spitzenköder im Programm haben die wesentlich günstiger sind, kannst dadurch ne Menge Konfi und Taschengeld sparen, glaub mir auch eines (habe selbst drei Jungs und der Jüngste ist 14....
die sind auch sehr gut ausgestattet mit Balzer, Cormoran und Co und fangen ihre Fische und haben Spass mit ihrem Gerät, und wenns auch "nur" ein Diabolo ist mit dem sie ihren Zander fangen


----------



## darth carper (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@plattform7

Ich glaube "Markendenken" hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, da spielen ganz andere Sachen eine Rolle.

Des Weiteren muß ich leider sagen, daß ich meinen Vorschreibern recht geben muß, wenn ich mir so manche Posts, hochwertiges Gerät betreffend, hier im Board angucke. 
Das geht von gewissen "elitären" Threads über Ruten, Blanks, Ködern etc., bis hin zu Posts, die jedes günstige Gerät abqualifizieren und zwar in einer Art und Weise, bei der man nur von Hochnäsigkeit sprechen kann. Leute die sich, weil sie in der Lage gewesen sind, sich in Japan eine Rolle und ein paar Köder zu bestellen, zum Angelexperten aufspielen.
Aber leider gibt es auf der anderen Seite auch jene, die aus lauter Neid, alles niedermachen was teuer ist.
So streitet und diskutiert man hin und her und keiner der selbsternannten Missionare beider Seiten will nachgeben. Von daher sind solche Diskussionen wirklich müßig.

Dazwischen stehen dann Angler (von denen es hier im Board sehr viele gibt), die das Angelgerät fischen, welches sie für ihren Zweck als geeignet betrachten, egal was es kostet. Diese geben ihre Erfahrungen gerne weiter, aber leider geht so gut wie keine Gerätefrage ohne die übliche Grundsatzdiskussion aus.


----------



## plattform7 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> auf sowas würde ich eig auch nich eingehen!!!!
> also es ist ja jetzt edfinitv nur was damit zu tun das ich 15 bin, glaubt ihr nur deswegen kann ich mir keine shimnao stella kaufen?????|kopfkrat
> trifft definitv nicht zu!!!



Nein, hat es nicht, ob du 15 oder 65 bist, ist mir schnuppe  Es hat was damit zu tun, wie du hier auf den Putz haust, ohne wirklcih zu wissen, wovon du sprichst


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht, ob du 15 oder 65 bist, ist mir schnuppe  Es hat was damit zu tun, wie du hier auf den Putz haust, ohne wirklcih zu wissen, wovon du sprichst



ok, es hat wohl keinen sinn dagegen anzureden#d
also ich kaufe angelgerät definitiv nicht weil es teuer ist, sondern weil es mir gefällt.
meine anvorderungen sind über die jahre gewachsen.
die stella gefällt mir einfach nicht!!
wenn sie mich umgehauen hätte, hätte ich sie auch gekauft
aber ich mag sie halt nicht.

jetzt werden wahrscheinlich keine weiteren posts von mir in diesem thread folgen....

ps.  dieses viele geld stammte von meiner konfirmation, is jetzt aber weg


----------



## bennie (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich hab viel geld, wer will mit mir labern?


----------



## McRip (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich finde die stella ist zu hoch übersetzt und hat nach meinem geschmack einfach nicht genug power, sie gefällt mir schlichtweg nicht#c



Klar! Auf jeden Fall! Die hohe Übersetzung haut mich weg! Eine Stradic wäre wirklich besser. Und erstmal die fehlende Power...  Jede Heckbremsrolle hat mehr davon! Produzierter Schrott so eine Stella. Wirklich!

Also eine Stella würde ich mir auch nie kaufen! |muahah:|sagnix


----------



## McRip (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> PS: sowas ist leider auch u.a. der Grund, warum Boardies mit viel Ahnung und großer Hilfsbereitscaft wie Schroe, Beejay und Rainer immer weniger hier unterwegs sind.



Leider! Mich regt hier langsam auch einiges auf.


----------



## plattform7 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ok, es hat wohl keinen sinn dagegen anzureden#d



Ach Mennooooo :q


xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also ich kaufe angelgerät definitiv nicht weil es teuer ist...


Wer hat dir das unterstellt?


xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ...sondern weil es mir gefällt.


so muss es sein #6


xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> meine anvorderungen sind über die jahre gewachsen.


geht vielen so, mir auch.


xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> die stella gefällt mir einfach nicht!!


Haben wir verstanden und finden das vollkommen legitim 


xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> wenn sie mich umgehauen hätte, hätte ich sie auch gekauft
> aber ich mag sie halt nicht.


Glauben wir dir


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar net was du willst??? Moserst hier rum, selbst gehste ja auch mit Salmo usw ans Wasser


 
Warum manche sich immer gleich so aufregen müssen...#d

Warum fühlst du dich angegriffen?
Hab ich dich kritisiert, herabgewürdigt, etc...? 
Das war überhaupt nicht auf dich bezogen.

Sicher, eine Harrison z.B. (das war nur ein Beispiel!) ist eine sehr gute Rute aus meiner Erfahrung, aber leider überteuert. Ich kenne mehrere Leute, denen eine VHF gebrochen ist (beim Anschlag).

Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will: man muss nicht auf der Welle schwimmen und sich Markennamen erkaufen. Damit bedient man vortrefflich die Profitinteressen der Geräteindustrie und Händler. Zurück bleibt ein Loch im Geldbeutel. 
Lieber mal auf Bewährtes zurückgreifen...

Du fängst hauptsächlich deshalb so viele gute Fische, weil du dich super an deinem Gewässer auskennst und nicht weil auf dem Wobbler Lucky Craft drauf steht und dieser 36€ kostet...


----------



## Ollek (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*


Jungens bitte nich streiten, dafür lasst uns ein C&R Thema aufmachen:vik:

Ein Zitat von Michael Schumacher:

"Es ist schon ein Gewaltiger unterschied einen Ferarri zu fahren als einen Ford Mondeo als Beispiel"

Und auch ich kenne bei bei Rollen keine Schmerzgrenze...da bin ich *Fanatiker!!!
*
Aber auch ich würde niemanden abwerten der mit ner Moritzrolle angeln geht....|kopfkratobwohl.....obwohl. ne also jemanden den ich in Norwegen mit sowas antreffen würde den würde ich zumindest kritisieren.

Es muss zwar  keine Stella und co sein aber vernünftiges Gerät was nich gleich Knack macht bei  nem Hering sollte es schon sein. 

Aber soche "Geizfanatiker" sieht man allerdings auch oft,Rute und Rolle dürfen nicht mehr wie n fuffi kosten und wenns dann bautz macht ist das ge...:cgross.

Wiedermal am falschen Ende gespaart.

Ich sag mir Rute und Rolle muss ein paar Jahre (wenn nicht noch länger) halten da kuckste nicht auf den Euro, aber Köder sind vergänglicher und die Alternativen sind bei Objektiver Betrachtung riesengross.

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (5. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Kurzer Nachtrag zu meinen Favoriten lllex Chubby und Squadminnor95

Wenn ich den Chubby durchaus durch die günstigeren Mosa wobbler ersetzen könnte so sehe ich keinen Ersatz für den Squadminnow.

Also dieses Ding ist dann doch echt herausragend. Gut die Qualität ist nich das was ein Produkt in dieser Preisklase auszeichen sollte aber die Laufeigenschaften und das Gesamtbild unter Wasser im Lauf ist sehenswert.

Man hat echt das Gefühl da kommt eine verrückte Laube bzw. Ukelei dahergeschwommen. Diesen Lauf konnte ich bei keinem anderem Köder beobachten,richtige Führung vorausgesetzt.

Auch die aprupten Stops beim Twitchen und das ausbrechen danach nach Links und rechts beim ankurbeln haben echt was für sich.

Oh man jetzt bin ich doch noch infiziert und fanatisch. |krank:|clown:

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



darth carper schrieb:


> @plattform7
> 
> Ich glaube "Markendenken" hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, da spielen ganz andere Sachen eine Rolle.
> 
> ...


 
gebe dir da schon recht, der Unterschied ist nur der, dass die Leute die sich mittlerweile zum "High End" durchgerungen haben, den "Low Price" Bereich auch schon durch haben und somit wissen was sie über das günstige Produkt schreiben, was umgekehrt nicht der Fall ist. 
Die Kritik über die Elitären Freds kann ich so nicht stehen lassen...
Natürlich wird in diesen freds nicht über Balzer un Co geschrieben (zum. nicht so häufig) was a in der Natur der Sache liegt, natürlich wird auch das Gerät empfohlen welches dort behandelt wird, letztendlich ist es aber auch so, dass der infosuchende durch gewisse Preisvorstellungen seinen rahmen absteckt und er dahingehend ja auch Gerät empfohlen bekommt.
Egal ob Arc, technium, Balzer Spin Serie oder ganz günstiges wie die Sam Fisher von daiwa, eigentlich wird jeder so beraten dass er durch diese infos in der lage ist sein tackle zusammenzustellen. Es gibt ja auch die gleichen Differenzen auf anderer schiene, der eine findet die technium super, der andre eben nicht, der nächst macht das mit der Arc genauso. Ich pers. "verurteile" keinen der nicht nach Stella und Co schielt, im gegenteil, jeder setzt prioritäten, weil er es so will oder nicht anders kann, es ist nicht jeder in der Lage (eher die wenigsten) sich e Combo für nen 1000er in den keller zu stellen, das dürfte klar sein, eine Balszer Spin 25 und ne z.b. technium, oder Zauber oder Okuma o.ä. reicht genauso zum Barsche spinnen wie ne MB und ne Exist, keine Frage, nur werden die "High Ender " immer energischer angegriffen, von wegen protzen und so, kein Wunder also dass die reaktionen dementsprechend sind.
meinen Jungs (ältester immerhin 20) würde ich auch keine 1000er Combo in die Hand drücken#6
denn das muss nicht sein, da gebe ich JEDEM hier recht, nen Squirrel, nen Sqad Arnouds o.ä. hingeen schon, da haben die für 5€ mehr in der regel (Ausnahmen bestätigen diese) das bessere weil durch gute/richtige Führung fängigere teil an der Rute:m


was das hochnäsige betrifft,
es mag sein dass es einige gibt, bei dennen alles sponsored by Daddy ist oder geerbt, Lottogewinn (was weiß ich) und die auf alle herabschauen, diese Personen verhalten sich aber im öffentlichen Leben genauso, frei nach dem Motto:" jeder der nen VW hat ist ein Proll", auch da gebe ich dir recht. Dass diejenigen die lange auf solches tackle gespart haben sich wehren weil sie Sätze hören wie
"alles nur Angeberei oder was protzt der damit rum "...oder... oder, schlimmer noch: "die Stella taugt nix, das hat ein Bekannter von einem Freund, der wiederum einen bekannten hat und von diesem bekannten der freund hat von nem Freund gehört, dass.......nix taugt!" willst du den Leuten die solche Teile fischen das verübeln??? wenn sie sich wehren und Sprüche loslassen wie:
was willst du du kennst das Zeug doch gar net, fische es erstmal! Beispiel in diesem Fred Alround Spinner, der Bekannte hat, bei denen die Harrisons einfach!!!! so !!!! beim Anschlagen gebrochen sind. Dir brauche ich zu Harrison und Co nix sagen.
Was mich betrifft...
ich habe sehr viele Bekannte die angeln und die sich Moritz zulegen, sei es dass sie nicht anders können (es gibt Leute die wissen nicht was sie am nächsten Tag auf den teller bringen) oder sei es weil sie es nicht wollen (da wird alles in den Traumurlaub, Auto oä. investiert.) die werden weder von mir hochnäsig behandelt oder sonstwie dieskrimminiert, und ich glaube das betrifft die meisten hier, nur so wie man reinruft so schallt es halt auch heraus,
es wird von den Kritikern des High End Gerätes immer vergessen, dass sich Angler eine Stella zulegen um SICH etwas gutes zu tun und IHR Lebensgefühl dadurch steigern weil sie sich daran erfreuen, anderen gehts eben mit dem Urlaub oder Auto so. Ich sage ja auch nicht:
was willst du in Afrika Urlaub für 10000€ machen, Elefanten, Löwen und Giraffen kannste auch im Zoo sehen.

Eines darf man auch nicht vergessen, den wenigsten hier fällt es leicht sich für ein Hobby mal nen 1000er abzuzwacken, wenn sie dann gespart haben um sich ihre Traumrolle und /Oder Rute leisten zu können, dann sind sie halt stolz drauf, was ist falsch daran????


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wieder mal:

|good:|good:|good:


Dem ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen...

CU SS


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@rainer1962

Gebe dir da vollkommen recht.
Meine Kritik sollte ja auch nur die treffen, die solche Threads und Gerätediskussionen dafür nutzen, ihr Selbstbewußtsein aufzupolieren (auch wenn es schon auffällig ist, daß solche Threads fast ausschließlich zum Thema "hochwertiges Angelgerät" eröffnet werden und man sich dort schon in einem gewissen elitären Kreis bewegt).

Alle anderen, die gerne ihre Erfahrungen weitergeben und zwar auf sachlicher Ebene, gegen die habe ich überhaupt nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil, das ist ja der Sinn eines solchen Forums.

Wie ich ja bereits schrieb, gibt es in beiden Lagern Extremisten und wie im wirklichen Leben werden diese niemals einen Konsens finden. Schade eigentlich, denn es geht ja "nur" um ein Hobby. 
Mir persönlich ist es vollkommen egal, was der Einzelne für Gerät fischt. Das sagt nichts über den Angler und seine Angelfertigkeiten aus. Was derjenige von sich gibt und in welcher Art und Weise er das tut, allerdings schon.

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn bestimmte Threads, nicht immer zur Grundsatzdiskussion ausarteten. Egal worum es geht, irgendein Extremist meldet sich immer zu Wort.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber auch ich würde niemanden abwerten der mit ner Moritzrolle angeln geht....|kopfkratobwohl.....obwohl. ne also jemanden den ich in Norwegen mit sowas antreffen würde den würde ich zumindest kritisieren.



Also dann darfst du mich gleich kritisieren, denn ich habe meinen ersten Fisch überhaupt und danach noch viele weitere in Norwegen mit ner ollen Cormoran-Plastikspulen-Heckbremsrolle gefangen.

Das ging sehr gut und ich war überglücklich, schließlich hatte ich noch nie eine andere Rolle zum Vergleich gefischt und hatte absolut keine Ahnung, daß ich doch im Prinzip den größten Schrott in den Händen halte. Ruckelige Bremse, schabende Geräusche, reichlich Spiel in der Kurbel, unsauberes Wickelbild... das hat mich alles nicht vom Fische fangen abgehalten.

Heute würde ich lieber garnicht erst angeln gehen, bevor ich so ein Ding in die Hand nehme... ist doch irgendwie traurig oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> =darth carper;1820339Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn bestimmte Threads, nicht immer zur Grundsatzdiskussion ausarteten. Egal worum es geht, irgendein Extremist meldet sich immer zu Wort.


 

#6vollkommen Deiner Meinung, sowas ist manchmal sogar peinlich


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ging sehr gut und ich war überglücklich, schließlich hatte ich noch nie eine andere Rolle zum Vergleich gefischt und hatte absolut keine Ahnung, daß ich doch im Prinzip den größten Schrott in den Händen halte. Ruckelige Bremse, schabende Geräusche, reichlich Spiel in der Kurbel, unsauberes Wickelbild... das hat mich alles nicht vom Fische fangen abgehalten.
> 
> Heute würde ich lieber garnicht erst angeln gehen, bevor ich so ein Ding in die Hand nehme... ist doch irgendwie traurig oder?



Gegenfrage bevor ich das Kritisiere, hast du dir in der Zwischenzeit anderes Zeug zugelegt?

Hast du dir nach deinen ersten Erlebnissen den Rat erfahrener Angler geholt? 
Die Tatsache das du im Board angemeldet bist zeigt mir das du mehr übers Angeln wissen willst und von den Erfahrungen anderer Profitieren willst.

Wenn du das alles mit "Ja" beantwortest gibt es nichts zu Kritisieren da du scheinbar Lernfähig bist und Ratschläge annimmst.

Ich kenne Leute zu denen sage nicht nur ich sondern auch andere aus unserer Norwegentruppe:

"Junge kauf dir Qualität!"  (damit ist defako keine Stella und Co. gemeint)
"Wir fahren nicht an den Dorfteich wo du deine Rotfedern fängst wir fahren an den Straumen"

Darauf kommt: "Ja mach ich, ich lege mir ne gute Rute und Rolle zu".

*Wichtig!!!  Wir haben diesen Leuten Videos gegeben sind zu Meeresanglermessen gefahren, haben unser Zeug gezeigt usw.*

Dann oben in Norwegen packen diese Leute auf einmal:c#d...ne :c *25 Euro Silverman* aus dem Katalog aus#q mit der Begründung "Wir sind das erste mal hier" und wollen erst mal sehen

Im Grunde genommen Guter Vorsatz!!!!

Dann kam es wie es kommen musste #d

Die Ruten hielten die Sache aus, wenn man mit 30 Euro Ruten die 80 LBS haben auf Seelachse Fischt...Ok Schwamm drüber:m

ABER!!!!

Die guten Rollen haben ((*Wichtiger nachtrag: Es wurde entgegen unserer Tipps mit Mono gefischt in über 40m Tiefe!!!)
*nichtmal den ersten Tag überstanden. Bügelbruch Getriebeschaden.

Und dann das Gemecker von denen" So ein Schrott müsste man den Idioten vor den Kopf schlagen usw..usw...

Du siehst an meinem Beitrag das es hier um ein Beispiel aus 2004 geht wo wir genau dieses erlebt haben mit Mitreisenden.

Man hat gute Tipps gegeben hat drauf hingewiesen das Norwegen nicht "Opa Paules" Forellenteich ist...aber nein wir müssen ja Sparen.

*aber nen 500er BENZ Fahren!!!!:m

*Bei solchen LEuten nutz ich dan das Wort "Geizfanatiker" nicht aber bei Leuten wie dir glaub ich #h (hoff ich mal)


----------



## maesox (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Jeder Mensch braucht Träume und Dank manchen von hier darf ich schön weiter von ner "Schlitze-Stella" träumen !! :k|rolleyes

Solange muß es eben meine "poplige" Stradic tun!#h


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Solange muß es eben meine "poplige" Stradic tun!#h



Und so poplig ist die nicht... ist ne Grundsolide Rolle


----------



## maesox (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich weiß,war nur auf alles andere ebenso bezogen

Würde nie jemanden mit etwas minderwertigem an Gerät oder Ködern am Wasser verurteilen.Solange es nicht "fahrlässig" ist!!

Kenne ja die Hintergründe jedes Einzelnen nicht...


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@WickedWalleye

 hehe ich sehe ja an deinen Beiträgen das du dich nicht mehr mit 

"Ruckligen Bremsen, schabenden Geräuschen,reichlich Spiel in der Kurbel und unsauberen Wickelbildern" zufrieden geben willst und gezielt danach fragst welche Rolle du dir kaufen sollst.

Der Link zeigt mir das deutlich das in dir ein Lernprozess einsetzt der eben bei anderen fehlt bzw. die ihn gar nicht erst haben wollen. 

Das 2. Beispiel mit der Schnur bestätigt mir das du dich auch dort nur noch mit höherwertigen zufrieden gibts.

Also gibt es bei dir nichts zu Kritisieren.

Gruss:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> Also gibt es bei dir nichts zu Kritisieren.



Na, das ist ja schön! :g

Worauf ich eigentl. hinaus wollte:
Man muss halt auch aufpassen, daß einem die ganze Tackle-Geilheit und das Wissen um die tollen Köder aus Japan etc. nicht den Spass am Angeln verdirbt.

Wie ich sagte:
mit soetwas würde ich heute nichtmal mehr ans Wasser gehen.

Und das finde ich schon ein bißchen schade. Wenn man viel Wert auf die Qualität der Ausrüstung legt entgeht einem vielleicht früher oder später der Spass. Da hängt man einen günstigen Wobbler, der einem früher mal den einen oder anderen Fisch beschert hat vielleicht garnicht mehr an die Angel. Weil man vertraut ihm nicht mehr, man vertraut jetzt Illex, Lucky Craft und Co. Natürlich kann man jetzt auch besser einen Köder an den Laufeigenschaften testen und bewerten.
Wenn ich jetzt mit ner billig Rute und NoName-Ködern angeln würde, dann würde ich mich hauptsächlich über das minderwertige Tackle ärgern, damals hätte ich das garnicht gemerkt sondern einfach das Angeln genossen.

Manche unterstellen ja dem Billig-Zeuchs, daß man damit überhaupt nicht angeln kann - geht einfach nicht. Ich denke, daß man auch mit dem größten Schrott noch Fische fängt, man darf nur nicht zu sehr darüber nachdenken. Haltbarkeit ist natürlich noch ein anderes Thema.

In ü40m Tiefe habe ich übrigens auch schon mit Mono gefischt, auch das geht sehr wohl und funktioniert. Vorallem wenn man es noch nie mit Geflecht probiert hat


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja schön! :g
> 
> Worauf ich eigentl. hinaus wollte:
> Man muss halt auch aufpassen, daß einem die ganze Tackle-Geilheit und das Wissen um die tollen Köder aus Japan etc. nicht den Spass am Angeln verdirbt.



Das ist genau mein Reden !!! :m



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte:
> mit soetwas würde ich heute nichtmal mehr ans Wasser gehen.



Der "Lernprozess" hat sich also schon gefestigt.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und das finde ich schon ein bißchen schade. Wenn man viel Wert auf die Qualität der Ausrüstung legt entgeht einem vielleicht früher oder später der Spass.



Bei mir nicht, im Gegenteil der Spass wächst immer wieder von neuem egal ob in Norge oder an unseren Gewässern.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Da hängt man einen günstigen Wobbler, der einem früher mal den einen oder anderen Fisch beschert hat vielleicht garnicht mehr an die Angel. Weil man vertraut ihm nicht mehr, man vertraut jetzt Illex, Lucky Craft und Co.



Ist ja das was ich sage, und diese Entwicklung nimmt Formen an.
Ich kenne wie gesagt "Köderfanatiker" die man kann sagen den Bezug zur Realität verloren haben und *NUR *noch Köder aus Japan fängikeit zutrauen. Und alles andere in Grund und Boden reden auch etablierte Top Firmen wie Rapalla, warscheinlich weil die Exclusivität fehlt. (ist ne vermutung #6)



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt mit ner billig Rute und NoName-Ködern angeln würde, dann würde ich mich hauptsächlich über das minderwertige Tackle ärgern, damals hätte ich das garnicht gemerkt sondern einfach das Angeln genossen.



Wenn man tiefer in die Materie einsteigt kriegt man ein Gespür dafür was Sinn macht und was nicht.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Manche unterstellen ja dem Billig-Zeuchs, daß man damit überhaupt nicht angeln kann - geht einfach nicht. Ich denke, daß man auch mit dem größten Schrott noch Fische fängt, man darf nur nicht zu sehr darüber nachdenken.



Hier unterscheiden wir uns,mann muss drüber Nachdenken!!!

Sicher fängt man auch mit dem billigsten was man kriegen kann Fische,auch richtig Grosse aber Qualität (echte Qualität kein überteuertes Abzocktackle !!!) ist ein muss beim Ausüben dieses Hobbys wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt.

Allein der Fairness gegenüber dem Fisch sollte man vom Haken bis zu Rolle vernünftige Qualität fischen.

Ich denke jeder noch so überzeugte "C&R Fanatiker" *wie auch *"Kochtopffanatiker" sind sich einig darüber das ein Abreissen des Fisches aufgrund minderwertiger Wirbel Schnüre etc.. nach möglichkeit absolut zu vermeiden ist.

Und das kann man wenn man Qualitätsbewusst einkauft, und das fängt wie gesagt beim Haken über Wirbel Schnur etc...an.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> In ü40m Tiefe habe ich übrigens auch schon mit Mono gefischt, auch das geht sehr wohl und funktioniert. Vorallem wenn man es noch nie mit Geflecht probiert hat



Mach ich auch, aber mit anderen Zielsetzungen und komplett anderer Rute und Rollezusammenstellung wie in meinem obigen Beispiel.

Gruss


----------



## Hamburgo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hab mir hier G*ott sei gedankt* nur die letzten 3 Seiten reingezogen |rolleyes und amüsiere mich gar köstlich wie sich vernunftbegabte Menschen wegen schnödem Angelgerät das *eigendlich *nur zu einem dient( egal ob sauteuer oder Billigprodukt) nähmlich den Fang von Fischen in die Wolle kriegen .|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ Hamburgo

wirklich schade, denn den ganzen _wirklich informativen_ Teil hast du damit leider nicht gelesen.

Auch kannst du in nem beliebigen Auto-Forum mal nach Threads suchen wie "Golf III vs Astra" und dort die letzten 3 Seiten lesen. Dann wirst du sehen, wie sich vernunftbegabte Menschen wegen schnöden Transportmitteln, die eigen*t*lich nur einem dienen( egal ob sauteuer oder Billigprodukt) nähmlich Einen von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu bringen in die Wolle kriegen.


----------



## rainer1962 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Hab mir hier G*ott sei gedankt* nur die letzten 3 Seiten reingezogen |rolleyes und amüsiere mich gar köstlich wie sich vernunftbegabte Menschen wegen schnödem Angelgerät das *eigendlich *nur zu einem dient( egal ob sauteuer oder Billigprodukt) nähmlich den Fang von Fischen in die Wolle kriegen .|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:


das hat nix mit in die Wolle kriegen zu tun, sondern ist ne sachlich diskussion, die dazu dient versch. Meinungen darzustellen...
NUR FISCHE FANGEN...wie du das nennst....
bsp:
LIDL/Billigwobbler 
die Achse die beide Teile verbindet, ist z.b. nicht durchgehend (vom Drilling im hinteren Teil, bis zur Snapeinhängeöse), Räuber erwischt beisst, Achse löst sich, Räuber entkommt...hat aber das maul mit dem Wobbler zugenagelt und verreckt unter Umständen....noch Fragen ???
Bei nem rapala, Reefrunner,Balzer usw... wäre das garantiert nicht der Fall, wer welchen Lauf und wie fängig welches teil ist, steht jetzt mal auf nem anderen Blatt, 
für mich sind neben dem Laufverhalten genau diese Sachen wie Drillingsbefestigung, Sprenringe, Ösen usw, ein großes Kaufkriterium (auch wenn man das ein oder andr nachträglich wechseln kann und bei schlechter Quali dann auch muss!), erst in zweiter Linie die Haltbarkeit der Farbe, des Materials (Wasser ziehen) an sich, klingt zwar komisch, aber dient zum Schutz des Fisches wie obiges Beispiel deutlich machen soll wobei Lidlwobbler nur als Platzhalter für billigst und schlechte Ware stehen soll, darüber sollte man sich Gedanken machen, nicht ob der 2€ Wobbler genauso gut läuft wie der für 20€, sondern ob n erster Linie der Fisch auch sicher gelandet werden kann weil das Material hält. Ist dies gegeben, dann kann ich mir über Farbe, Form, Laufverhalten und die daraus resultierende Fängigkeit einen Kopf machen.


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ Hamburgo
Seit wann ist denn das sowas Neues? Da kann man in viele Threads schauen und sieht immer wieder das gleiche Bild.

@rainer1962

Peinlich sollte es für die Diskutierenden sein, für Außenstehende ist es eher lustig. Es sei denn, man versucht selbst einen der Fanatiker wenigstens ein bißchen zum Nachdenken zu bringen und muß dann vor seiner Engstirnigkeit kapitulieren.

Wo wir gerade bei Engstirnigkeit sind: bei uns an der Weser hat ein Gastangler vor Kurzem einen Karpfen von 27kg gefangen. Leider ist er dabei beobachtet worden, wie er verbotenerweise beim Füttern, Drillen etc. ein Boot eingesetzt hat. Gleich sind zwei Angler auf den Plan getreten, bekannt dafür extreme Gegner des catch&release zu sein und haben den Angler daran gehindert den Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen. Stattdessen wurde die Polizei benachrichtigt und der Fisch von einem der Angler abgeschlagen und mit dem Hinweis, daß dieser widerrechtlich erlangt wurde, von ihm sicher gestellt. Was will man da erwarten, wenn es um eine so relativ unwichtige Sache wie das Gerät geht?


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Hab mir hier G*ott sei gedankt* nur die letzten 3 Seiten reingezogen |rolleyes und amüsiere mich gar köstlich wie sich vernunftbegabte Menschen wegen schnödem Angelgerät das *eigendlich *nur zu einem dient( egal ob sauteuer oder Billigprodukt) nähmlich den Fang von Fischen in die Wolle kriegen .|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:



Aus dem Grund sind wir im Board, aber ich sehe hier keinen der sich in die Wolle kriegt.

schnödes Angelgerät |kopfkrat ....Ich glaube du solltes dir dein Hobby überdenken und Fisch kaufen.


----------



## Hamburgo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund sind wir im Board, aber ich sehe hier keinen der sich in die Wolle kriegt.
> 
> schnödes Angelgerät |kopfkrat ....Ich glaube du solltes dir dein Hobby überdenken und Fisch kaufen.


 
Mein Hobby überdenken;+, Ich bin leicht verwirrt da ich bereits seit 40 Jahren diesem Hobby fröhne ,bin gerade 50 lenze alt geworden.Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren nach Norge und grins mir einen wenn ich sehe wie Norgis ihre ach so billige Harpe zücken und Leuten mit dem superteuren Angelgerät zeigen wie man Fische fängt:q Ich lese in diversen Foren mit und kriege jedes Mal die Kriese wenn Anfänger fragen stellen wie Diese: Ich fahre das erste mal nach Norwegen ,in den Süden soll es gehen ,Ich kann für Ausrüstung 400 Euros ausgeben,was ratet ihr mir. Und dann kommen Antworten wie: Für 400 Eus kriegst du erstmal nur ne vernünftige Rolle ,also fahr nächstes Jahr und spar so lange, oder ähnliche Antworten|gr:  Ich verstehe vollkommen das jemand der zum Beispiel nur nach Nordnorge zum Heiliangeln oder in Tiefen um 300-400m Tiefe angelt supergutes Gerät kauft und dazu steht, aber muß deswegen das Gerät im Euromittelfeld immer Müll sein#d#d


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

|supergri Ruhig Hamburgo...ruhig Blut  nicht das du dich noch mit jemanden wegen so belangloses wie Angelgeräte in die Wolle kriegst.Du siehst wie schnell das geht und schon schreibt man darüber:m

Aber Deine Meinung ist ja ganz OK. wie ich das sehe und stimmt mit dem von mir gesagten gröstenfalls überein.

Und ich fahr ja nun auch nicht erst seit gestern nach Norge (nicht nur) und sehe wenn Leute das erste mal oben sind haben sie meist teils minderwertige Ruten und Rollen an Board.

Warum?? 

Weil die meisten gar nicht wissen welche Angellei bzw. Anglemethoden auf sie zukommen,es wird auch gut gefangen aber nur solange wie das Gerät es mitmacht. 

Und da hab ich die dollsten Dinger gesehen

Wobei man durchaus Dorschwiesen mit Küchendorschen in 10m Tiefe mit diesem Gerät beangeln kann.

Aber spätestens beim 2.mal Norwegen hat in den meisten Leuten der Lernprozess eingesetzt und es wird sich eine Preislich zwar moderate aber doch Norwegentaugliche Ausrüstung angeschafft.

Und wenn ich unbelehrbare sehe wie sie mit billigsten Gerät (fängt wie gesagt beim Haken an und hört bei der Rolle auf) wieder und wieder Fische verlieren dann hab ich da kein Verständnis für.#d 

Wichtig ist das man die fette Karre abzahlen kann oder mit was weiss ich für Luxusdingen glänzen will,aber Geld für ne vernünftige Schnur die mal 300-600 m lang ist ist nicht da.#c


----------



## maesox (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Kenne einige "Spezialisten" die das nächste Mal mit hochwertigerem Gerät nach Nord-Norge fahren!!!

Da hat´s am Anfang auch geheißen "das tut´s schon" !! Die folge waren Rutenkleinholz und defekte Rollen !!!

Mir blieb da nur ein #d .....


----------



## Dart (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Es macht langsam aber sicher, keinen Spass mehr einen, bislang interessanten Thread *"Köderkunst aus Japan"* anzuclicken, wenn ständig Off-Topic verbissen diskutiert wird.
Kommt doch mal wieder auf die Erde zurück, und bleibt entspannt beim Thema|supergri
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

 Das sind Diskussionsspitzen, die hören dann bei Laichdorsch bzw. C&R auf.

Aber für mich auch hier schluss und weiter mit Ontopic.

hier mal n schödern Link mit hangefertigten Ködern wer ihn noch nich kennt.


----------



## sa-s (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hallo ollek,

schöne lauben ham die da!

hast du schon eine ausprobiert. auch den juwelenpopper find ich schick, mal sehen obs was fürs christkind wird.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ne du die habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, stehe mehr auf Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel.

Aber probiere sie schon seit längerem mit mehr oder weniger erfolg selbst zu bauen.

Zumndest nach diesem Japanischen Stil. ...#dNein so aussehen tun sie nicht, aber fangen tun sie hin und wieder.|rolleyes



Gruss

PS im Thred "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" sind noch mehr Links zu "wirklich" Edlen Japanischen Handgebauten Wobblern. Nichtzuletzt auch die der Jungs die im Thread dort sind.

oder hier 

oder da das weckt das selbstbauherz (unten die Rohlinge)

|bigeyes Da krich ich feuchte Träume ,das ist echte Köderkunst und keine Massenware*.

*auch wenn es den Anschein hat, die Stückzahlen bei denen dürften weit geringer sein als bei illex und co. da handgefertigt


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Nachdem ich mich auch eifrig an der off-topic Diskussion beteiligt habe, nun mal eine Frage zum Thema.
Nachdem ich mich durch die gesamten 40 Seiten gelesen hatte, stellte sich mir die Frage, welche Köder denn nun wirklich so gut sind, daß sie durch keinen auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlichen Köder zu ersetzen sind?
Viele Posts hatten den Inhalt, daß sich irgendwer irgendwas aus Japan bestellt hat. Ich habe mir gestern bei meinem Händler eine Packung Schrotblei und ein paar Kunststoffperlen gekauft. Ist ungefähr der gleiche Informationsgehalt.

Wie oben schon gesagt, interessiert mich, welchen Köder, der ausschließlich auf dem japanischen Markt erhältlich ist, ihr für unersetzlich (und warum) haltet?


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



darth carper schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt, interessiert mich, welchen Köder, der ausschließlich auf dem japanischen Markt erhältlich ist, ihr für unersetzlich (und warum) haltet?



Ersetzlich sind alle, aber wie ebenfalls erwähnt von mir halte ich den Squadminnow95 für zumindest unentbehrlich.

Den würde ich mir jederzeit wiederholen.

Wenn ich am wasser stehe und ihn im flachen leicht trüben Wasser zocke (heut heist es wohl twitchen:q) denk ich echt da kommt ein irrer Ukelei an.

Der Köder läuft nicht wie ein herkömmlicher Wobbler links rechts links rechts usw. sondern bedingt durch die Einholtechnik und den Gewichten kommt dieser Rolleffekt oder wies heisst zustande.

Beim Squirrel konnte ich die Aktion nicht so beobachten und bei den Arnauts ebenfalls nicht.

mein einzigster Favorit bei Illex.

Hat mir in dieser Saisons schöne Hechte und Rapfen gebracht.

PS : achso ja der illex ist wie alle wissen aber nicht nur am Japanischen Markt erhältlich. von daher bin ich evtl falsch mit meiner Antwort.


----------



## schrauber78 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo ollek,
> 
> schöne lauben ham die da!
> 
> ...


 
nur für das christkind??? ich würd eher sagen, dass es sich für das teil mit dem osterhasen zusammentun muss. und wenn ich besitzer eines dieser meisterwerke wär, dann würd ich damit bestimmt nicht fischen! den würd ich in ne vitrine packen und die mit ner selbstschussanlage sichern


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Ollek

Na ja, mit dem ersten Halbsatz deines Posts hast du meine Frage ja schon beantwortet! War also gar nicht falsch. ;-)

Die Information zum Squadminnow ist für mich zumindest sehr hilfreich, da ich diesen Köder noch nicht gefischt habe, er aber bei den bei uns zahlreich vorhandenen Ukeleis bestimmt eine gute Wahl wäre.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Naja durch Illex sind hier ja schon die wichtigsten im Lande. 

Ich finde folgende ganz gut:
Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow Deep
Jackall Bros. (Illex) Squirrel
Jackall Bros. (Illex) Deka-Hamakuru
Megabass Pop-Max (wenn Oberfläche dann den)
Imakatsu Super Killer Bill

Die haben bei mir alle schon Hecht und Barsch gegeben. 

Der Yo-Zuri ist noch zum fairen Preis zu bekommen und läuft normal, schwimmt, beim twitchen bricht er ohne Widerstand seitlich aus - so kann man auch im Tiefen sofort merken ob das twitchen klappt und es gegebenfalls "üben". Durch die Rasseln macht er auch im Trüben auf sich aufmerksam - vielleicht ist er aber auch schon für einige zu laut. Macht mittlerweile einen recht guten Eindruck, anfangs fand ich den lahm, aber die Lackierung ist bei den deutlich besser als bei den anderen Japanködern.

Spuirrel - naja läuft halt wie ein Wobbler, schwebend, beim twitchen bricht er auch sehr gelungen aus. Jedoch kann ich damit anscheinend nicht umgehen, da er ja auch rückwärts zu bewegen sein soll. Ist aber eine gute leise kleinere (wenn auch teurere) Alternative zum Yo-Zuri. Sieht aber fischiger aus - ob das nun fir Fische zum Anbiss bewegt - wer weiß das schon.

Der Hamakuru läuft sehr schön, sinkend (gibts auch schwimmend) und beim leichten twitchen "rollt" er auf, also zeigt den helleren Bauch zur Seite/oben - sprich dieses kurze Aufflanken was man auch in Weißfischschwärmen beobachten kann. 

Pop-Max: Die Führung ist nicht so leicht wie beim Rapala SkitterPop - eine Liste hab ich hier mal reingestellt, was der kleine alles kann. Da er an der Oberfläche ist, kann man das sehr gut beobachten was er macht und hat den Dreh recht fix raus. Der Popper ist einfach vielseitiger einzusetzen, wenn die Fische das einfache "Plopp" nicht wollen, holt man den im walk-the-dog rein (das klappt besonders gut auf Hecht). 

Super Killer Bill - läuft normal, schwebend, jedoch ist der beim Twitchen der absolute Hammer. Der schießt in sämtliche Richtungen mit Loopings und sonstwas. Da hat man auch Bisse auf den stehenden Wobbler, wenn man den 2-3 mal Twitcht und dann kurz stehen lässt. 

Das sind die 4 die ich ganz brauchbar finde. Wobei es nicht ausschließt, dass alle anderen unbrauchbar sind - ich hab halt nur eine kleine Auswahl und da reicht das vollkommen aus, mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> Rolleffekt oder wies heisst zustande.


rolling aktion
auf deutsch er wackelt über die Längsseite:q das ist oft der auslösende Aspekt wenn man den Squad stehen lässt, bewegt er sich trotzdem und sendet "Blitze" durch diese Aktion....
ferner bleibt er bei nem Spinstop sofort stehen ohne groß weiterzugleiten




> Beim Squirrel konnte ich die Aktion nicht so beobachten und bei den Arnauts ebenfalls nicht.


 
der Arnoud und der Squirrel machen das auch nur nicht so ausgeprägt auch stehen die nicht sofort bei nem Stop, bei dem Squirrel kommt noch die Kick back Aktion hinzu die ich an diesem sehr mag, gerade nachläufer konnte ich damit dann doch noch verhaften, bei nem richtig getimten Schlag in die lockere Schnur läuft der rückwärts


----------



## plattform7 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich finde folgende ganz gut:
> Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow Deep
> Jackall Bros. (Illex) Squirrel
> Jackall Bros. (Illex) Deka-Hamakuru
> ...



Das sind (bis auf Yo Zuri - habe ich net) unter anderem auch meine persönlichen Favoriten. Alternativ zum Squirell nutze ich auch gerne den MB Escada.

"Unersetzlich" ist kein Wobbler - es kommt eher auf persönliche Vorlieben an - und so wären wir wieder beim Thema von "Sinn" und "Unsinn" der Japan-Wobbler. Außerdem ist z.B. der Squirell in den Händen eines Anglers eine richtige "Waffe", bei einem anderen Kollegen widerum ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld. So ist das bei mir mit dem Bonnie - den kriege ich ums verrecken nicht zum laufen, wobei die anderen damit richtig "zaubern" :q


----------



## rainer1962 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ansonsten stimmt es schon was Carper hier anspricht...
Rapala hat klasse Wobbler, Balzer mit dem Diabolo, Manns, Salmo und die neuen Hybrida Baits sollen auch klasse sein (habe erst bestellt und noch nicht gefischt, wer also erfahrungen hat???)...
kommt halt immer drauf an, wo, wann und auf welchen zielfisch es man abgesehen hat und natürlich auch in das vertrauen des Köders, 
bei mir auf zander ist der "billige" Reefrunner Ripstick (nmit Zoll und porto ca 6,50€, in USA kostet der 5,95$) der absolute Favorit, der Rest, das gebe ich gerne zu ist reine Spielerei, da kannste mich in ein schwimmbad mit ner handvoll Köder stellen, das macht mir einfach Spass den lauf der Teile auszureizen, wenns auf hecht gezielt geht, tja dann nehm ich meine jerks......
auf der anderen Seite ists nun mal so, dass auch Salmo, Balzer, DAM, Rapala, und wie sie alle nochheissen, auch ihren Preis haben und wenn ich die Preise für Squirrel un Co sehe, liegen die oftmals nicht über den Preisen (bzw. geringfügig) der anderen, bei größeren Ködern wie lc real Bait für 50€ oder Castaic Woodbait für ü 100€ hört auch bei mir schon längst der Spass auf.....


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Chrizzi

Zwischen ganz gut und unersetzlich ist aber ein ziemlich großer Unterschied.
Überzeugt mich also noch nicht so. Bei den Suspendern z.B. habe ich nichts gelesen, was ein Rapala Husky Jerk oder X-Rap nicht auch könnte. 
Die "Rolling Action" ist ja auch keine spektakuläre Neuerfindung.

@rainer1962

Der Grund der Experimentierfreudigkeit ist nachvollziehbar. Ist ja auch irgendwie die Suche nach dem ultimativen Köder.

Zum Thema Preis und Bestellung im Ausland habe ich meine ganz eigene Meinung, die hier aber wieder zu einer off-topic Diskussion führen würde. ;-)

Für mich spielt der Preis an sich erstmal keine Rolle, sondern nur ob der Köder gut oder schlecht ist. 
Habe hier z.B. mehrere Posts zum Thema Haltbarkeit von Gummiködern gelesen.
Die Meisten haben die Haltbarkeit verurteilt. Wie aber würde das Urteil ausfallen, wenn jemand den Hecht seines Lebens auf einen solchen Köder gefangen hätte? Ich behaupte, daß das Thema Haltbarkeit dann kein Thema mehr wäre.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Rapala hat klasse Wobbler, Balzer mit dem Diabolo, Manns, Salmo und die neuen Hybrida Baits sollen auch klasse sein (habe erst bestellt und noch nicht gefischt, wer also erfahrungen hat???)...
> kommt halt immer drauf an, wo, wann und auf welchen zielfisch es man abgesehen hat und natürlich auch in das vertrauen des Köders,



Das stimmt schon, nur es wurden ja speziell nach de njapanischen Krams gefragt. 

Die meisten KuKö-Zander werden bei uns wohl mit Rapala Magnum geschleppt. 

Was Rainer aber auch noch angesprochen hat - diese Marken sind auch nicht gerade die günstigsten. Wenn ich ein SkitterPop (Rapala) für 9€ im Laden sehe, kann ich mir lieber gleich den Megabass holen der vielleicht 5€ mehr kostet, aber dafür kann man mit dem richtig "zaubern".

Aber teilweise sind die "einfachen" Wobbler besser als die aus Japan. Gerade die Lackierung ist bei den "heimischen" Wobblern deutlich besser, weil die eben auch für Hechte gedacht sind, oder zumindestens an Hecht gedacht wurde. 

Beim Rapala hat man ein Loch drin - ok. Bei den japanaischen haste gleich nen Riss in der Lackierung. 
Aber hier muss man dazusagen, dass die Wobbler für Schwarzbarsche gedacht sind und nicht für Hechte - Was Illex macht ist eine sauerei (Die Köder für Hechte "freizugeben"). Die sollten dann ne Schicht Epoxylack drüber schmieren und gut ist, aber wie der Freddy nach ein paar einsätzen aussieht #c


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



darth carper schrieb:


> Zwischen ganz gut und unersetzlich ist aber ein ziemlich großer Unterschied.




Ersetzen kannst du alles. So ganz einfach ist das ja nicht. 

Wenn ich jetzt sagen sollte, was für mich ein unersätzlicher Köder ist: Made und Wurm und der Spöket
Damit kannste KöFi fangen und Barsche/Aale
Mit KöFi fängste den rest. 
Mit Spöket gehts dann an die Küste
Wobei man auch mit Wurm/Made/KöFi an die Küste kann

Es gibt so viele Wobbler und andere Blinker Spinner und und und. 
Da kannst du fast jedes Modell durch ein anderes Austauschen. 

Der Vorteil an den Japanern ist, dass sie eine höheres Eigengewicht haben und somit besser zu werfen sind, dazu sind die auch noch sehr aerodynamisch und fliegen sehr gut. Die kleinen Rapalas wiegen ja fast nichts... fliegen demnach auch nicht so weit

In erster Linie ist es doch so wie Rainer sagt, der Köder muss einem Spaß machen, dann fischt man damit (auch konzentrierter) und lässt ihn nicht in der Kiste liegen. Je mehr der im Wasser ist desto mehr fängt man damit.

Natürlich ist die "rolling action" keine neue Erfindung, sowie die schwebenden Wobbler, aber mit einem Rapala kann ich unter Wasser keine Flucht in Form vom Looping simulieren. Gerade Barschnachläufer kann man durch sowas doch noch zum anpacken bewegen (muss kein Looping sein, aber eine schnelle seitliche Fluchtbewegung bringt die auch auf Fahrt). 

Wenn du Rainer schon ans Schwimmbecken stellst - da kannste mich gleich dazu stellen. Gerade im tieferen weiß ich nicht genau was der Köder macht und da kann man das ja super sehen. Nebenbei kann Rainer mir beibringen den Squirrel rückwärts laufen zu lassen 
Das krieg ich nicht hin - ich hab das so oft versucht... vielleicht ist das auch Geräteabhänig.


----------



## sickly86 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

mal zur verdammten kick-back-action:
eigentlich sehr einfach zu produzieren. klappt nicht immer auf ansage, aber teilweise kann man den köder schon echt vor-zurück springen lassen. 
(@crizzi: gerät muss natürlich passen. aber mit ner halbwegs sensiblen spitze, dünner schnur und feingefühl locker drin. wichtig ist die lockere schnur. 1 twitch: köder zuckt nach vorne-unten, 2 twitch: köder springt, bedingt durch seine leicht vorgebeugte stellung und die lockere schnur, zurück)
was der köder nun in 20m genau macht, weiss ich nicht. wir hatten aber schon reihenweise neugierige barschnachläufer und ALLE! sind bei der kickback action davongeschossen.
besser sind schnelle spurts mit viel "panic" um die barsche noch zum zupacken zu reizen.
kickback ist für mich n toller name, mag auch viele zum kauf animieren, aber fängig find ich diese action nicht! twitch, jerk, slide, tight roll, looping, trickbaits... yeah cool. ich zupfe meine köder.


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ Chrizzi

Den Wurm kannst du auch weglassen.
Soweit möchte ich es aber nicht reduzieren, denn es geht ja ums Kunstköderfischen.

Einen Kunstköder der für dich unersetzlich ist, hast du ja selbst genannt und zwar diesen "Looping-Köder".

@ schroe

Du hast recht, dafür muß man sich begeistern oder nicht. Diese Begeisterung kann man nicht mit Worten beschreiben oder vermitteln, so daß ein "Ungläubiger" sich da rein versetzen kann.

Ich begeistere mich auch für Kunstköder (wenn ich das nicht täte, würde ich nur mit Gufis fischen, denn einen universelleren Köder kenne ich nicht), aber meine Begeisterung geht nicht soweit, daß mir der Fangerfolg egal wäre.
Ich angele um Fische zu fangen, möglichst viele Fische und nicht um Kunstköder spazieren zu führen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, stellte ich mich neben Rainer und Chrizzi ins Schwimmbad. ;-)

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall einige Köder nennen, die mich begeistern, weil sie alles können, was einen heimischen Raubfisch zum Beißen bringt. Dabei kommt keiner davon aus Japan! ;-)

@ sickly86

Genau meine Meinung. Erstens mag ich diese Anglizissmen auch nicht (man muß sie aber benutzen, weil sie ja schon zum allgemeinen Anglersprachgebrauch geworden sind) und zweitens halte ich die "Kick Back Action" auch nicht für das Nonplusultra. 
Raubfische reagieren auf bestimmte Schlüsselreize, sonst könnten wir sie gar nicht auf Kunstköder fangen und das Rückwärtsschwimmen eines Köders halte ich nicht für einen solchen Reiz. Ist in meinen Augen eine schöne Spielerei (und für den hersteller ein Verkaufsargument ;-) ) aber mehr nicht.


----------



## plattform7 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich angele um Fische zu fangen, möglichst viele Fische und nicht um Kunstköder spazieren zu führen.



Und genau das ist der Punkt. Fische fangen wollen wir alle, manche mehr, manche weniger. Mir persönlich macht es aber auch einfach Spass, mit "hochwertigen" Sachen zu "spielen". Wenn ich mir meinen XJF oder den Vision 100 aus der Kiste hole - dann ist das fast wie Weihnachten |supergri Teilweise erwische ich mich selbst, wie ich 1-2 Meter vom Ufer mit einem Köder spiele und seine Eigenschaften inspiziere - das kann gut und gerne 10 Minuten dauern - sicher ist, dass ich dabei nichts fangen werde :m

Und so ist das ja nicht nur beim Angeln, sondern überall - es gibt genügend "sinnlose" Sachen, an welchen wir uns erfreuen können - und darum geht es mir in erster Linie.


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ plattform7

Worum geht es dir in erster Linie? Dich an sinnlosen Sachen zu erfreuen?

Kunstköder sind also für dich nicht nur Mittel zum Zweck, sondern eine Art Spielzeug, ähnlich wie eine Modelleisenbahn?

Ich sollte ein Schwimmbad nur für Angler aufmachen, das scheint ja eine echte Marktlücke zu sein! ;-)


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Naja neben der "KickBackAction" bricht der Squirrel auch aus, man kann den auch kurze Sprints durchs Wasser reißen. Also nicht nur zupfen sondern eine Art langsamer Anschlag - also eine einfache Flucht. Dadruch verdreht er sich auch nicht sofort. Manchmal kennt man es ja von kleinen Wobblern, dass die sich bei hoher Geschwindigkeit drehen und somit nichtmehr laufen (zumindestens diese Strecke). 


Aber der Squirrel ist schon ein recht netter Wobbler, der sich auch hervorragend werfen lässt, obwohl er nur 7g oder so wiegt.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass das Rückwärtsschwimmen ein Beizreflex ausüben soll. Es ist mehr sowas, dass man Fische auf den Köder neugirig machen kann, die Wobbler schon kennen. Das einzige was meiner Ansicht nach Nachläufern zum Biss überreden kann ist eine fluchtartige Bewegung und kein "rückwärts auf den Räuber zuschwimmen". Der Squirrel kann beides - du musst dich nur enscheiten was du machst und etwas Glück haben, dass du das richtige tust 


Klar angelt man um Fische zu fangen, das Schwimmbecken wäre nur eine Hilfe den Köder besser kennen zu lernen. Wenn du deine Köder nur durchs Wasser ziehst - ok das geht auch vor deinen Füßen. Aber z.b. das Rückwärtsschwimmen könnte man so auf Distanz "üben". Wenn man den eh nicht rückwärt schwimmen haben will - kann man das ja umgehen weil man weiß wann er rückwärts schwimmt.


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ all

Möchte jetzt auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Japan-Ködern auslösen (die sich mir bis zum jetzigen Wissensstand noch nicht erschlossen hat, wenn ich ehrlich bin), sondern einfach nur wissen, was ich (und mein Fangbuch) bisher verpaßt haben, weil ich noch nie einen Köder in Japan bestellt habe.


----------



## plattform7 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ plattform7
> 
> Worum geht es dir in erster Linie? Dich an sinnlosen Sachen zu erfreuen?
> 
> Kunstköder sind also für dich nicht nur Mittel zum Zweck, sondern eine Art Spielzeug, ähnlich wie eine Modelleisenbahn?



"Sinnlos" habe ich ja gezielt in Einführungszeichen gepackt - dies sollte deutlich machen, dass es eben unterschiedliche Ansichten dazu gibt. Und zum Teil - JA, ich habe Dinge in meiner Kiste, die man nicht unbedingt braucht, um Fische zu fangen. Und ich stehe dazu - es macht mir unheimlichen Spass, meine Köder "kennen zu lernen" und dadurch etwas mehr aus diesen "heraus zu kitzeln" - auch wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Model XY an meinem Gewässer nichts taugt. Wenn Du jetzt denkst, dass ich "nur" zum "spielen" ans Wasser geh, dann ist das sicherlich nicht ganz richtig - aber eben dieses "Experimentieren" bereitet mir neben "Fische fangen" ebenfalls große Freude. Die Passion Angeln wird halt von jedem anders interprätiert - und das ist auch gut so.



darth carper schrieb:


> Möchte jetzt auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Japan-Ködern auslösen (die sich mir bis zum jetzigen Wissensstand noch nicht erschlossen hat, wenn ich ehrlich bin), sondern einfach nur wissen, was ich (und mein Fangbuch) bisher verpaßt haben, weil ich noch nie einen Köder in Japan bestellt habe.


Dann hast Du nichts verpasst  - Ich kann Dir keinen Japan-Köder empfehlen, der auf Ansage Fische fängt (darum geht es Dir ja in erster Linie) - sowas gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Man muss sich für die Köder Zeit nehmen - egal woher sie kommen. Und wenn du keine "innere Aufregung" beim Anblick von manch einem "Schätzchen" aus Japan verspührst und diese deine Neugierde nicht wecken - dann hast Du definitiv nichts verpasst - in good old Germany gibt es auch genug Köder, die ausprobiert werden können.


----------



## sickly86 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

selbst wenn man nicht wie wild mit den ködern im wasser rumspielt sollte jeder vor dem angeln mit neuen ködern im flachen oder klaren wasser die eigenschaften testen um zu sehen, wie der köder auf bestimmte aktionen reagiert und wie man ihn seiner meinung nach (und hoffentlich auch der der fische) am fängigsten führt.
dabei stellt man auch fest, welche combo sich am besten für welchen köder eignet usw. bis man zufrieden ist, kann es etwas dauern. aber danach ist man sich ziemlich sicher und wenn der erste gebissen hat, ist sowieso alles klar.

ich will mehr erfahrungen zur kickbackaction hören!


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Dann bin ich ja froh, daß ich nichts verpaßt habe.
Habe mir deswegen aber nicht das Hirn zermartert.
Selbstverständlich bin auch ich offen für bessere Köder und warum nicht mal Leute fragen die sich auf einem anderen Gebiet offensichtlich besser auskennen.
Bin aber froh bislang noch nichts verpaßt zu haben. ;-)

P.S. An den Köder mit Fanggarantie glaube ich aber schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> ich will mehr erfahrungen zur kickbackaction hören!




Meine Erfahrung hast du schon: ich kann sie nicht... werd das aber mal bei Zeiten testen - sollte doch zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



darth carper schrieb:


> P.S. An den Köder mit Fanggarantie glaube ich aber schon lange nicht mehr.



Doch den gibt es... 

Mistwurm im Kleinbarsch-Schwarm


Aber KuKö mit Fanggarantie... niemals


----------



## sickly86 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

da haben wir es auch schon... wichtiger ist es sich in dem jeweiligen gewässer auszukennen. wenn man weiss, wo fisch steht, beisst er auch auf alle möglichen köder.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> da haben wir es auch schon... wichtiger ist es sich in dem jeweiligen gewässer auszukennen. wenn man weiss, wo fisch steht, beisst er auch auf alle möglichen köder.



Ne nicht ganz... Ich wollte letzten Sonntag noch nen Hecht aus dem Wasser kitzeln, aber den Popper (ein paar mal da langgezogen) wollte er nicht haben, jedoch der erste Wurf mit nem EffZett hat dann Fisch gebracht.

Also alles mögliche Fressen die nicht |supergri. Jedoch ist das mit Oberflächenköder was ganz anderes.


----------



## plattform7 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> ich will mehr erfahrungen zur kickbackaction hören!



Ich hatte mal ein Video (glaube ich von BeeJay) gesehen, wo es eindrucksvoll demonstriert wird. Vielleicht ist es in irgendeinem Thread verborgen, vielleicht war das per PN - weis ich nicht mehr #c... Wenn BeeJay das hier liest und das Video noch hat, vielleicht postet er das noch ein mal #6 (aber bitte jetzt nicht den guten Mann mit PN´s überschütten - irgendwann mal liest er das hier )

An sich ist das schwer zu erklären, bei mir persönlich klapt das auch nicht immer. Im Grunde muss man nach einem "Twitch" rechtzeitig in die lokere Schnur erneut Twitschen und schon bewegt sich der Squirrel nach hinten - soweit die Theotie, wie gesagt, in der Praxis kriege ich das auch nicht immer auf Ansage hin :c


----------



## sickly86 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

lächerlich.
ich will nur wissen, ob es bei einem wirklich klappt fische mit kickback action zu überlisten. wenn ich auf anderen seiten von leuten lese, dass die kickbackaction der absolute nachläuferkiller ist, kann man nur stutzig werden, wenn es bei einem nicht klappt. nagut, besagte personen gehen kaum angeln und schreiben diese kommentare wohl nur, weil sie jenes auf der illex dvd gehört/gesehen haben. 
also schroe, wenn die kickbackaction bei dir keine barsche verscheucht und du ihnen mit zwei gekonnten twitches den köder direkt ins maul springen lässt, herzlichen glückwunsch. hier klappt es nicht.


----------



## Dart (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> .....nagut, besagte personen gehen kaum angeln und schreiben diese kommentare wohl nur...


Evt. Angeln die mehr, und haben weniger Zeit zum Schreiben:q
Mach mal locker
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## plattform7 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



sickly86 schrieb:


> lächerlich.


Warauf bezieht sich das jetzt? #c


sickly86 schrieb:


> ich will nur wissen, ob es bei einem wirklich klappt fische mit kickback action zu überlisten.


Dann habe ich dich wohl faksch verstanden, ich dachte, du willst etwas mehr über die Technik erfahren.


----------



## Dart (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wie du es schon richtig beschreibst....es funzt auf kleinstem Raum...ohne Vorwärtsbewegung, im Sinne von Einkurbeln. Im Ruhestand machen gerade getwitchte Suspender den Kick.
Nehmt euch Zeit zur Beobachtung eures Köders...die hat man allemal wenn die Räuber nicht aktiv sind.
Beobachtung der Köder lehrt mehr als stures fischen und einkurbeln.
Wenn jemand hier genau die Bewegungsabläufe schildern kann, die einen Köder zur Rückwärtsbewegung ermuntert, hat er sich sicher den Nobelpreis verdient. Aber es geht, bei Jerkbaits und auch bei etlichen Minnows aus Nippon.
Es scheitert m.M. nach oft an der Tatsache, das man dem Bait keinen Freiraum gibt, sprich lockere Schnur, um seine Eigenschaften zu zeigen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## taxel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo,

  beim probieren in der Badewanne glaube ich folgendes raus gefunden zu haben:

  1. Twitch aus der Laufrichtung bringt den Wobbler in eine Position Nase nach unten, Heck nach oben.
  2. Twitch kommt nicht mehr von vorn sonder mehr von oben, dadurch wird der Winkel zwischen Schnur und Wobblerrücken spitz (< 90°). Damit hat der Wobbler den geringsten Widerstand, wenn er nach hinten schwimmt. 

  War das verständlich oder habe ich mich verdrückt ausgekehrt? Wo kann ich den Nobelpreis abholen? Ist der auch mit 1,1 Millionen dotiert? :vik:


  Gruß

  Axel


----------



## Dart (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



taxel schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den Nobelpreis abholen? Ist der auch mit 1,1 Millionen dotiert? :vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Sorry, du bekommst nur den Trostpreis...Das Stahlvorfach mit AB Gütesiegel:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## taxel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Na prima: Ein Stahlvorfach als Preis für die Erforschung der Wirkungsweise von hochsensiblen Hightechwobblern. |uhoh: Damit kann ich meine weitere Forschung wohl vergessen :c Das ruiniert mir doch jeden Testaufbau |gr:

Und wieder ist der Forschungsstandaort Deutschland nachhaltig  geschädigt :c:c:c Eine Million hätte mir da mehr genützt |wavey:|wavey:

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Dart schrieb:


> Wie du es schon richtig beschreibst....es funzt auf kleinstem Raum...ohne Vorwärtsbewegung, im Sinne von Einkurbeln. Im Ruhestand machen gerade getwitchte Suspender den Kick.
> Nehmt euch Zeit zur Beobachtung eures Köders...die hat man allemal wenn die Räuber nicht aktiv sind.
> Beobachtung der Köder lehrt mehr als stures fischen und einkurbeln.
> Wenn jemand hier genau die Bewegungsabläufe schildern kann, die einen Köder zur Rückwärtsbewegung ermuntert, hat er sich sicher den Nobelpreis verdient. Aber es geht, bei Jerkbaits und auch bei etlichen Minnows aus Nippon.
> ...


 
nur um all das bewerkstelligen zu können brauchts halt ein paar Stunden, Tage oder Wochen im Schwimmbad
respektive im sichtigen Wasser (damit man vielleicht während solcher  "Übungseinheiten" doch was fängt).
Diese "Kickback funktion" fängt, und gerade diese Aktionen (den Köder auf engstem Raum, welche andere wiederum Hot Spot nennen, so lange wie möglich spielen zu lassen, um den NICHT BEISSWILLIGEN, Räuber doch noch zu überlisten. Genau das ist der Vorteil eines solchen Köders, reine Strecke, kann man mit ihm natürlich auch machen#6


----------



## rainer1962 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



taxel schrieb:


> Na prima: Ein Stahlvorfach als Preis für die Erforschung der Wirkungsweise von hochsensiblen Hightechwobblern. |uhoh: Damit kann ich meine weitere Forschung wohl vergessen :c Das ruiniert mir doch jeden Testaufbau |gr:
> 
> Und wieder ist der Forschungsstandaort Deutschland nachhaltig geschädigt :c:c:c Eine Million hätte mir da mehr genützt |wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Axel


 
na gut, machen wir eine Spule voll FC draus#6


----------



## rainer1962 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim probieren in der Badewanne glaube ich folgendes raus gefunden zu haben:


 
man sieht eine 1-2 qm große Lücke im Holz reicht aus um den Bait spielen zu lassen, wenn Räuber dort vorhanden, wird er den dann auch nehmen...
Badewanne sehr gut Taxel, auf die Idee bin ich gar net gekommen:q


p.s. der ein oder andre Zander fiel ob dieser Aktion, ausgeführt entlang der Steinpackungen im Buhnenfeld über den dortigen Löchern und Kanten, auf den Köder herein und landete im Kescher. der Vorteil, um es hier nochmal zu wiederholen, liegt klar darin, dass man den Köder wesentlich länger im Sichtfeld des Räubers präsentieren kann, was gerade bei Beissfaulen Räubern letztendlich dann doch den Erfolg bringt /bringen kann.


----------



## plattform7 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



taxel schrieb:


> ...beim probieren in der Badewanne glaube ich folgendes raus gefunden zu haben:



In der Badewanne habe ich auch schon gefischt :q... Mit nem 79DD ging das leider nicht so gut :q...

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist das folgende:

In der Wanne (genauso, wie direkt vor den Füssen am "richtigen" Wasser) ist das kein Problem, fischt man jedoch bissel auf Distanz ist der Winkel zwischen der Schnur und dem Köder um einiges "flacher". Dies erschwert den Twitch nach oben ungemein.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist zudem der Tiefläufer DD, aufgrund der längeren Schaufel leichter zum "Rückwärtsschwimmen" zu überreden als sein flachläufiger Kollege.


----------



## taxel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> man sieht eine 1-2 qm große Lücke im Holz reicht aus um den Bait spielen zu lassen, wenn Räuber dort vorhanden, wird er den dann auch nehmen...
> Badewann sehr gut Taxel, auf die Idee bin ich gar net gekommen:q



Da war ich echt baff. |bigeyes Bevor der Wobbler die ganze Wanne durchschwommen hat, bekommt man gut ein dutzend Twitches hin.

Am Wasser bin ich aber eher wieder weg von den Dingern. Da komme ich mit Gummi besser zurecht. Vielleicht fehlt mir aber auch nur das geeignete Gerät und die passende Technik. Ist jemand von den Experten hier bei Frankfurt unterwegs, bei dem ich mir das mal ankucken kann?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## taxel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> In der Wanne (genauso, wie direkt vor den Füssen am "richtigen" Wasser) ist das kein Problem, fischt man jedoch bissel auf Distanz ist der Winkel zwischen der Schnur und dem Köder um einiges "flacher". Dies erschwert den Twitch nach oben ungemein.
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist zudem der Tiefläufer DD, aufgrund der längeren Schaufel leichter zum "Rückwärtsschwimmen" zu überreden als sein flachläufiger Kollege.



Vermute ich genauso #6

Axel


----------



## gigizinho (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
kick back griegst du am besten hin wenn der köder schwebt dann die schnur locker lassen, ganz kleiner anhieb und sofort wieder lockerlassen. da kicken nicht nur die dd sondern auch normale sqirrel. wenn du den leviathan von megabass nimmst...das ist der meister...finde ich zumindest.

rainer du fischt mit reefrunner ripstick(die 700er)...oder. hast du schon mal die 500er serie little ripper gefischt?? da meine gewässer ziemlich flach sind wollte ich mir den mal zulegen auf zander.
oder hat irgendjemand anders erfahrungen damit??
danke
g.


----------



## angler_lübeck (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich halte es wie sickly. Dieses Rückwärtsgezupfe ist einfach mal Marketing, kein gejagter Kleinfisch springt auf einmal rückwärts auf den Räuber zu. Dass man den Köder durchs rumzupfen (vorwärts) länger in der fängigen Zone hält ist klar. Wenns schlecht beißt ist aber gerade diese Langsamkeit ein Nachteil.
Und im Allgemeinen: Angeln ist und bleibt einfach. Diese ganzen Fachausdrücke usw. sind teilweise echt lächerlich. Glaube auch dass die meisten Theorethiker hier einfach zu lange auf irgendwelchen Websites rumhängen statt fischen zu gehen.


----------



## sa-s (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



angler_lübeck schrieb:


> Und im Allgemeinen: Angeln ist und bleibt einfach.



danke schön,

jetzt hast du meinem eh schon angekratzten selbstbewusstsein den todesstoss versetzt.

bin ich doch wirklich zu blöde zum angeln obwohls so einfach ist.

:c

grüsse

sepp#h


----------



## rainer1962 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



gigizinho schrieb:


> rainer du fischt mit reefrunner ripstick(die 700er)...oder. hast du schon mal die 500er serie little ripper gefischt?? da meine gewässer ziemlich flach sind wollte ich mir den mal zulegen auf zander.
> oder hat irgendjemand anders erfahrungen damit??
> danke
> g.


 
ich fische die Tiefläufer also die 800 und (hauptsächlich die 700er) die 500er habe ich einmal probiert, finde die 700er und 800er Serie haben für Zander im Rhein die ideale "Happengröße". Die 700er kann man doch recht flach führen die gehen beim werfen eh auf max. 4m runter, Rutenspitze hoch und schon bleiben die auf max. 2m, natürlich nicht wie wild einleiern sondern schön laaangsam spielen lassen....Ich fische die sogar so, dass ich paralel zur Steinpackung einhole und die an die Steine schlagen lasse, das erhht den reiz des Wobblers, also durchaus auch in deinem gewässer mal den Grund "pflügen" durch die entstehenden geräusche und Wolken werden die Zander aufmerksam, und können normal nicht mehr wiederstehen.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



angler_lübeck schrieb:


> Ich halte es wie sickly. Dieses Rückwärtsgezupfe ist einfach mal Marketing, kein gejagter Kleinfisch springt auf einmal rückwärts auf den Räuber zu.


wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat


> Glaube auch dass die meisten Theorethiker hier einfach zu lange auf irgendwelchen Websites rumhängen statt fischen zu gehen.


 
ziemlich dreiste Aussage|bla:


----------



## aixellent (9. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

rainer du fischt mit reefrunner ripstick(die 700er)...oder. hast du schon mal die 500er serie little ripper gefischt?? da meine gewässer ziemlich flach sind wollte ich mir den mal zulegen auf zander.
oder hat irgendjemand anders erfahrungen damit??
danke
g.[/quote]



Hi giginzo,

ich fische die 500er Serie. Ich habe sie im Sommer ufernah eingesetzt und hatte sehr guten Erfolg an Steinpackungen damit. Der Tiefläufer hingegen schnitt deutlich schlechter als der Cotton Cordell ab. Dadurch, das er nicht angelegt ist wildeste Druckwellen abzugeben, sondern eher dezent arbeitet, hat er auch sehr selektiv auf Zander gewirkt.  Der 500er hat mir vor allem vor dem Sonnenuntergang in diesem Jahr Sternstunden gebracht. Auch schnell geschleppt sind die Teile eine Wucht. Hier besteht ja die Problematik, das die meisten Wobbler das schnelle Schleppen nicht abkönnen und zu einer Seite ausbrechen. Alle Reefis eignen sich für die meisten Schleppgeschwindigkeiten. Die größeren Serien habe ich zwar auch gekauft, weil ich eine größere Blisterpackung in US aufgemacht habe, sie kamen aber noch nicht zum Einsatz, weil andere Modelle von anderen Herstellern schon sehr überzeugend waren und vorrangig gefischt wurden. Wie ich aber diversen Berichten von amerikanischen Anglern entnehmen konnte, eignen sich die meisten Modelle zum Schleppen. Die Form des little Rippers ist für den Zander optimal. Empfehlen würde ich Dir den Einkauf in Amerika. Hier habe ich umgerechnet pro Modell incl. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und -zoll knapp unter 4 Euro bezahlt. In Deutschland kommt man da schon auf 10 Euro pro Stück. Versuch ihn mal, wirst es nicht bereuen! Wenn ich die größeren Serien gefischt habe, was wohl erst nächstes Jahr sein wird, da jetzt das Vertikalen dran ist, werde ich berichten. Ansonsten kann man ja, wie auch schon von Dir geschehen, zu den 700er und 800er Serien auf Rainers Erfahrungen zurück greifen.

Greets
Aix


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



aixellent schrieb:


> rainer du fischt mit reefrunner ripstick(die 700er)...oder. hast du schon mal die 500er serie little ripper gefischt?? da meine gewässer ziemlich flach sind wollte ich mir den mal zulegen auf zander.
> oder hat irgendjemand anders erfahrungen damit??
> danke
> 
> ...


 

du meinst jetzt den 700er oder?????
ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit dem schon Waller, Hechte, und Barsche neben den Zsandern landen konnte, es stimmt er läuft rel. unspektakulär, aber gerade das mögen die Zander hier bei uns...für mich einer der besten Zanderwobbler überhaupt...
ferner ist er wie du ja geschrieben hast, sehr günstig (in USA!!!!), je nach Dollarkurs habe ixch da incl. Zoll, Steuern usw, max 6,5€ Stück bezahlt, also knapp die Hälfte als bei uns (habe die schon für ü 12€ gesehen) mittlerweile liegen sie bei ca 10€ in BRD....


----------



## aixellent (9. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi Rainer,

wie ja schon geschrieben meine ich den little Ripper. Rest habe ich Dir per PN zukommen lassen.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## aixellent (9. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du meinst jetzt den 700er oder?????
> ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit dem schon Waller, Hechte, und Barsche neben den Zsandern landen konnte, es stimmt er läuft rel. unspektakulär, aber gerade das mögen die Zander hier bei uns...für mich einer der besten Zanderwobbler überhaupt...
> 
> Hallo Rainer,
> ...


----------



## gigizinho (9. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
danke erst einaml für eure antworten.hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine webseite oder ähnliches wo man die in den staaten kaufen kann. meine conection dort ist leider wieder in berlin...also nichts mehr mit schnell mal was schicken.
danke
g.


----------



## Ollek (13. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bei dem Squirrel kommt noch die Kick back Aktion hinzu die ich an diesem sehr mag, gerade nachläufer konnte ich damit dann doch noch verhaften, bei nem richtig getimten Schlag in die lockere Schnur läuft der rückwärts



|kopfkrat hmm... der Wobbler überschlägt sich sehr oft in der Luft worauf ich ne Spinnstange vorgeschaltet hab mit dem Ergebnis das es massiv den Lauf beeinträchtigt. von Kickback  ist da nicht mehr allzuviel zu sehen.

auch bei nem relativ schweren Stahvorfach und Wirbel ists schon fast Essig mit gutem Lauf.

Wie machst du das mit der Anbinderei so das es noch gut läuft? Vorfach Wirbel usw. mal bezogen auf einen 95er squirrel.

In dem Video von Illex kommt das natürlich gut rüber,aber ich glaube kein Vorfach o.Ä. gesehen zu haben. (kann mich auch irren)
#h

Gruss


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat hmm... der Wobbler überschlägt sich sehr oft in der Luft worauf ich *ne Spinnstange vorgeschaltet* hab mit dem Ergebnis das es massiv den Lauf beeinträchtigt. von Kickback ist da nicht mehr allzuviel zu sehen.
> 
> auch bei nem relativ schweren Stahvorfach und Wirbel ists schon fast Essig mit gutem Lauf.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe Du meinst das nicht ernst und willst nur den Rainer ärgern! Spinnstange an nem Squirrel??? :c Und nen 95er Squirrel gibts schonmal garnicht.

Den Squirrel gibts von den Grössen 61mm bis 79mm. Da dieser in Japan für die nicht vorfach-killenden Schwarzbarsche konzipiert wurde, sollte man die Mono-Schnur oder das Fluorocarbon direkt an den Sprengring anknoten. Besteht Hechtgefahr, so sollte man ein dünnes 7x7er Stahlvorfach mit kleinem/dünnen Snap verwenden. Dabei sollte man (auch um das Gleichgewicht zu halten) den Sprengring entfernen.

Good luck!!


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

olek du meinst den Squad ????
nun egal, Squirrel habe ich beim werfen keine Probs, Squad hat nicht unbedingt die Flugeigenschaften wie Squirrell, ist auch klar...
Spinnstange ??? nö auf keinen Fall, dann kann ich gleich nen anderen Wobbler nehmen, denn da beraube ich die Jap Köder komplett ihrer Vorteile!
7x7 Flexonit in 7kg und die kleinen Hyper eight Snaps, oder ganz kleine Duos. Meist nehme ich aber FC bei diesen Ködern, da ich mit denen eher Zander oder Barsch jage.
Für Hecht nehme ich entweder Jerks bzw. Köder in entsprechender Größe. Squirrel und Co setze ich wirklich nur für Barsch und Zander ein, natürlich ist ein Hechtbiss bei uns nie auszuschliessen, hatte aber bisher immer Dusel und FC hat gehalten


----------



## gigizinho (13. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
wenn hechtgefahr besteht nimm bei den squirrel´s einfach dünne hardmono und mach ein ende direkt an deiner hauptschnur fest und am anderen einen leichten einhänger. das hardmono dann einfach mit schnurfett einreiben und der sqirrel läuft schwebt richtig schick. wenn du die hardmono ein bischen länger machst ist das fast wie fc.
g.


----------



## Gorcky (14. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat hmm... der Wobbler überschlägt sich sehr oft in der Luft worauf ich ne Spinnstange vorgeschaltet hab mit dem Ergebnis das es massiv den Lauf beeinträchtigt. von Kickback ist da nicht mehr allzuviel zu sehen.
> 
> auch bei nem relativ schweren Stahvorfach und Wirbel ists schon fast Essig mit gutem Lauf.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ollek,

also ich kan dir nur wärmstens Titanium als Vorfach empfehlen!! Es ist noch leichter als 7x7 Vorfach und wirkt "ähnlich" wie eine Spinnstange, um deine Sorgen der Verwiklung im Fluge komplett zu vertreiben!!#6
Also wie gesagt, ich fische fast nur mit dem Squirell und kann dir Titanium nur empfehlen!:vik:


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

:q 

Ok. dank euch allen.

Hatte wohl den Sqirrel mit dem Squad gleichgesetzt meinte aber den Squirrel.

Gut werd ich mal probieren. "Spinnstange tabu" hab ich jetz gerafft.

Allerdings überschlägt er dann doch sehr häufig.
Wo gibts Titanium Vorfächer?

Gruss O
#h


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings überschlägt er dann doch sehr häufig.
> Wo gibts Titanium Vorfächer?


 
Wegen überschlägen hatte ich mit der Squad Minnow keine Probleme - weder mit Statio noch mit Multi (ist ja auch klar).

Titan-Vorfäche gibts u.a. bei as-tackle.de und jerkbait.com


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wo gibts Titanium Vorfächer?



Zum Beispiel hier:

http://www.angelserver.de/jerkbait-com/index.php?cat=c260_Titanium.html


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier:
> 
> http://www.angelserver.de/jerkbait-com/index.php?cat=c260_Titanium.html


 
Hat von Euch schon jemand die 10- und 15-LB-Variante selber verabeitet und verwendet??


----------



## sickly86 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

bei deinem squirrel muss doch was kaputt sein! ich hatte weder überschläge noch drilling-schnur verfangprobleme beim twitchen! egal auch bei statio nicht..


----------



## maesox (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon jemand die 10- und 15-LB-Variante selber verabeitet und verwendet??


 



Jepp börnie,funzt super !!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Jepp börnie,funzt super !!!!!!!


 
Mit welchen Komponenten verarbeitest Du die und wie sieht´s aus mit der Tragkraft?


----------



## maesox (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Immer mit kleinen Klemmhülsen,Illex-Snaps und fertig.So fein wie möglich.Dann überschlägt sich der Köder seltenst und läuft immer noch ohne Einschränkungen.

Hab nur immer etwas Angst falls sich mal ein Dicker dran vergreift!! Weiß nicht ob das alles hält;+.Wenn ich stärkeres Material nehme schränke ich aber das Köderspiel ein und dann machts ja auch keinen Spass#c


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Immer mit kleinen Klemmhülsen,Illex-Snaps und fertig.So fein wie möglich.Dann überschlägt sich der Köder seltenst und läuft immer noch ohne Einschränkungen.
> 
> Hab nur immer etwas Angst falls sich mal ein Dicker dran vergreift!! Weiß nicht ob das alles hält;+.Wenn ich stärkeres Material nehme schränke ich aber das Köderspiel ein und dann machts ja auch keinen Spass#c


 
Mir ist schon zwei mal ein fertiges 20lb-Titanium-Vorfach einfach so abgebrochen. Deswegen bin ich noch seeeeehr am überlegen ob ich das mit den dünneren Versionen wagen soll! #c


----------



## maesox (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Mir auch.......seit dem fische ich nur noch selbst gemachte!!! Bisher ohne Probleme!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

wieso fertiges Börnie?????
mache die imer selbst und quetsche die wien Flexonit, keine Probs....
ich habe das 7kg


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wieso fertiges Börnie?????
> mache die imer selbst und quetsche die wien Flexonit, keine Probs....
> ich habe das 7kg


 
Hab einfach mal zum Probieren ein paar Stück geordert zum Jerken. Hat mich aus den genannten Gründen aber nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Florelli (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> warum benutzt ihr denn quetschhülsen? die tragen doch ziemloch auf und kosten geld ...
> 
> ich "twizzle" meine vorfächer, entweder mit der aterienklemme oder mit dem twizzlestick ....
> 
> ...



Titan kann man nicht twizzeln.
Ein Vorteil des Titans ist sein Memoryeffekt, weshalb es nicht zu Knicken kommt und diese Fähigkeit fast immer in die Ausgangsposition zurück zu finden beisst sich mit dem twizzeln.


----------



## maesox (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

7Strand ist ebenb kein Titan!!!!!! Kommt es am Ende auf die paar Cent an ,wenn man ein optimales Ergebnis hat????? Ich finde nicht,da man gerade da nicht sparen sollte!!!


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Außer unbeschichtetem 7-fädigem Stahl in 15lb habe ich noch kein Material gefunden, welches man vernünftig "twizzeln" kann.

Ich verwende auch sehr gerne Titan, nehme aber fertige Vorfächer.
Habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## gigizinho (21. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
mal kurz ne frage...welchen hersteller von fluorocarbon schnüren benutzt ihr denn?? oder würdet ihr empfehlen. ich hatte bis jetzt fladen maxximus und bin damit nicht so zufrieden, da es sich sehr schnell abnutzt, wie ich finde. gibt es da gravierende unterschiede?? es wird auch nicht beschrieben ob die schnur komplett fluorocarbon ist oder nur fluorocarbon coated.
danke
g.


----------



## darth carper (21. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich verwende das von Gigafish oder das Korda IQ.


----------



## gigizinho (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
letztens im angelladen durfte ich eine abu garcia fantasia red 703 spin-2,10m-5-25g be-
wundern. leider hatte ich keine zeit die rute "richtig" zu inspizieren. da die rute ist 3 teilig ist, wäre sie für einem radfahrer natürlich der hammer wegen der transportlänge. hat das stöckchen schon mal jemand getestet??
g.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ich hab sie bis jetzt ein paar mal ausgiebig beim dealer in der hand gehabt und rumgespielt....
meiner meinung nach eine super geile rute!!!!!
besonders zum twitchen is sie perfekt, weil sie schön schnell ist.
wunderbar ist auch der skelletorgriff, mit diesem hast du deine finger immer dirket am blank und merkst jeden zupfer!
super ist noch das man überhaupt bei der aktion nicht merkt, das die rute dreiteilig ist.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Die Fantasia soll schon einen tick zu hart sein und viele Aussteiger produzieren

mfg Flo


----------



## Grundangler85 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin ich hab mal ne Frage ich habe jetzt schon öfters wobbler aus Japan bestellt musste aber nie zoll zahlen. Zahlt man erst Zoll ab ner bestimmten menge oder geht das nach gewicht ? wer kann mir da weiterhelfen ?


----------



## sa-s (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

bitte löschen und per pn weiterdiskutieren


----------



## fisheye_67 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> Moin ich hab mal ne Frage ich habe jetzt schon öfters wobbler aus Japan bestellt musste aber nie zoll zahlen. Zahlt man erst Zoll ab ner bestimmten menge oder geht das nach gewicht ? wer kann mir da weiterhelfen ?


 
...hatten wir schon ein paar mal |kopfkrat .bis zu einem warenwert von *€* 22,- ist die sache einfuhrabgaben frei


----------



## Grundangler85 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

super danke :m


----------



## Kay (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> bis zu einem warenwert von *€* 22,- ist die sache einfuhrabgaben frei


Wobei *€* 22,- der *GESAMTWERT* ist *inkl.* der Versandgebühr.

Gruss Kay


----------



## McRip (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Kay schrieb:


> Wobei *€* 22,- der *GESAMTWERT* ist *inkl.* der Versandgebühr.
> 
> Gruss Kay



wobei der Zoll bis 50$ inkl. Versand eigentlich alles durchwinkt... #6


----------



## mirolino (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

mcrip,

ich glaube das mit dem durchwinken siehst du falsch, man hat die verpflichtung bei paketen über 22€ selbstständig zum zoll zu gehen und die gebüren zu entrichten!


----------



## Bernhard* (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



McRip schrieb:


> wobei der Zoll bis 50$ inkl. Versand eigentlich alles durchwinkt... #6



Dir ist schon klar, dass hier nicht nur Angler mitlesen?|uhoh:


----------



## fisheye_67 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> Wobei *€* 22,- der *GESAMTWERT* ist *inkl.* der Versandgebühr.


 
bei rein privatem zweck excl. der versandkosten (d.h. reiner warenwert), bei gewerblichem import inkl. versandkosten ...

so zumindest die aussage eines zollbeamten bei meinem letzten besuch im zollamt in kaiserslautern ... keine ahnung was da jetzt richtig ist.


----------



## Mike85 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Apropo Zoll..

hätt da auch noch ne Frage...hab mir diese Rolle hier in japan gekauft. Gesamt waren das jetzt 310 Dollar.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170172125549

Wieviel wird da wohl noch an Zoll darauf kommen?? Oder kommt wenn ich Glück habt gar kein Zoll drauf???


----------



## Bernhard* (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@mike:

Wie üblich bei Angelrolle aus dem aussereuropäsichen Ausland 19 % Steuer und ca. 4 % Zollgebühr.
Porto und Verpackung werden dabei nicht mit eingerechnet - war zumindest bei mir hier in Bayern jedesmal so (und das bei verschiedenen Beamten).


----------



## plattform7 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



burn77 schrieb:


> Porto und Verpackung werden dabei nicht mit eingerechnet - war zumindest bei mir hier in Bayern jedesmal so (und das bei verschiedenen Beamten).



War bei mir immer anders - Versteuerung war immer auf Gesamtbetrag inkl. Versandkosten  Habe extra nachgefragt - der Beamte meinte, dass alle Kosten zugrunde gelegt werden.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Mike du solltest auf etwa 382-383 $ kommen - insgesammt.


----------



## Mike85 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Danke Jungs!

Hoffe das dauert nicht allzu lang...:m


----------



## Bernhard* (30. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



plattform7 schrieb:


> War bei mir immer anders - Versteuerung war immer auf Gesamtbetrag inkl. Versandkosten  Habe extra nachgefragt - der Beamte meinte, dass alle Kosten zugrunde gelegt werden.


 
Na, da wohnst vielleicht einfach im falschen Bundesland! :q

Nächstes mal Trink ich mit dem Zollbeamten vorher noch ein Weissbier - vielleicht zahl ich dann die Gebühren nur für´s Porto! :q


----------



## Kay (30. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



> War bei mir immer anders - Versteuerung war immer auf Gesamtbetrag inkl. Versandkosten  Habe extra nachgefragt - der Beamte meinte, dass alle Kosten zugrunde gelegt werden.


 
Und Recht hat er! Nix falsches Bundesland, höchstens kulanter Beamter. Es steht alles im Deutschen Zollkodex, den ich hier schon einmal im Board verlinkt habe (Boardsuche |supergri). Ich durfte vor 2 Monaten wegen läppischer 4 Wobbler hin und musste mit tränenden Augen zusehen wie meine Zollgebühr gleich wieder durch die wahnwitzig komplifizierten Tätigkeiten gleich dreier Beamter wieder aufgefressen wurde. #d:c#q Dazu bekam ich noch ein DinA4-Bündel Formulare mit X Durchschriften und Erklärungen. Damit hätte ich mir mind. 1 Woche den H.....n abwischen können. Soviel zu "Länder ohne Grenzen, gemeinsame Währung und Kampf der Bürokratie". :q Wahrscheinlich ist das sogar Absicht, sonst würde die Arbeitslosenquote ins Unermessliche hochschießen.|rolleyes

@Börnie: Schweigen bringt auch nix mehr, mittlerweile ist dieses Thema ja schon voll durchgekaut. |rolleyes


Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (30. November 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Kay schrieb:


> ...
> @Börnie: Schweigen bringt auch nix mehr, mittlerweile ist dieses Thema ja schon voll durchgekaut. |rolleyes



Hallo Kay!
Sind wir etwa selber schuld, wenn unsere Pakete "hängenbleiben"?


----------



## plattform7 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@Kay
Genauso läuft es jedesmal bei mir ab. Hinfahren, 3 bis 4 Beamte beschäftigen sich eine halbe Stunde lang mit einer Menge an Papier, ich renn von oben nach unten - und dann habense gewonnen und kassieren 13 Euro Steuern. Was diese Beamte in dieser Zeit dem Staat gekostet haben - will ich gar nicht wissen.

An sich habe ich je kein Problem damit, meine Steuerabgaben zu tätigen, ich denke nur, dass ist höchst ineffizient, wie das gemacht wird. Zumindest bei uns ist das dort zu 80% immer noch Handarbeit, wo die Beamten ein Haufen an Zetteln per Hand ausfühlen, Geld in bar kassieren usw. #q

@börnie
Zum Teil schon, es ist halt public geworden und ich nehme mal an, dass inzwischen sehr viele im Ausland bestellen. Zoll in Frankfurt weis davon sicherlich bescheid und dort entscheidet sich ja, welchen Weg dein Paket nimmt. Und die Entscheidung ist immer noch subjektiv und von dem bearbeitenden Beamten abhängig.

Sobald sich keine Rechnung im Päckchen befindet oder die Angaben wiedersprüchlich sind - geht das Paket zu der lokalen Zollstelle.


----------



## Kay (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin zusammen


> Sind wir etwa selber schuld, wenn unsere Pakete "hängenbleiben"?


 
@Börnie: Ich sehe es eher so. Das Thema "Ich bestelle im Ausland, weil ich das was ich möchte, hier in Deutschland nicht oder nur überteuert bekomme" hat sich durch die Veröffentlichung auch hier im Board quasi "verselbständigt" und sich übermässig aufgeblasen. Jeder halbwegs Interessierte hat irgendwann angefangen ohne wirklich ernsthafte Kaufabsichten zu haben, rein aus Interesse, diesbezüglich Fragen zu stellen. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge bei interessanten Themen.

Viel schlimmer finde ich eigentlich das weltweit agierende grosse Angelgeräte-Firmen aus diesem doch offentlichen Interesse noch keinen profitablen Nutzen gezogen haben und endlich anfangen die gewünschten Artikel auch europaweit anzubieten. 

Mir fallen gerade spontan 2 Firmen ein: DAM und ABU. DAM hat gerade die Calyber-Rutenserie herausgebracht und ABU nach der Revo jetzt auch die Inshore und Premier. Diese beiden Firmen haben anscheinend, neben P&M, Quantum und einigen anderen, das Käuferpotential erkannt. Mal sehen wann Shimano, Daiwa, Jackall, Megabass etc. folgen. 

P.S.: Die Premier ist super. Ich habe sie und sie steht meiner Daiwa Alphas in nichts nach. Weiter so. #6

Gruss Kay


----------



## fishingchamp (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

megabass gibts jetzt auch, aber nicht vorrätig...
beispiel:
die bandersnatch kriegt man für 310 euro bei der allerersten bestellung insgesamt...
das ist von zwei kumpels...


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Kay!

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die gewünschten Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre, Köder zu annehmbaren Preisen oder überhaupt hier in Deutschland zu kaufen gäbe.
Um unseren einheimischen Gerätehändlern unter die Arme zu greifen würde ich auch gerne den einen oder anderen Euro mehr zahlen.


----------



## aixellent (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> bei rein privatem zweck excl. der versandkosten (d.h. reiner warenwert), bei gewerblichem import inkl. versandkosten ...
> 
> so zumindest die aussage eines zollbeamten bei meinem letzten besuch im zollamt in kaiserslautern ... keine ahnung was da jetzt richtig ist.



Wobei ich das dem Umsatzsteuergesetz nicht entnehmen kann. Bei der Einfuhr handelt es sich um eine steuerbare Leistung i. S. von § 1 Nr. 4 UStG die auch steuerpflichtig ist, weil es keine Steuerbefreiung nach § 4 UStG gibt. Gemäß §11 (1) UStG ist die Bemessungsgrundlage der Zollwert zzgl. der Kosten der Beförderung (§ 11 (3) Nr. 3 UStG. Von einer Nicht-Aufgriffsgrenze spricht das Umsatzsteuergesetz nicht. Dem zur Folge muß ein Zollwert von 0,-- Euro anfallen, damit auch keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer erhoben werden kann. Wird ein fiktiver Zollwert von 0-- angenommen, welcher dann der umsatzsteuerlichen Bemessungsgrundlage entspricht, wenn nicht mindestens 20 Euro Warenwert anfallen oder wird nur kein Zoll erhoben? Für die 2. Alternative wäre die Umsatzsteuer immer noch zu entrichten. Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Zollwert zu verstehen ist?

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## Kay (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Moin zusammen

@Börnie: Man stelle sich mal vor: Man geht mit seiner Rolle in den Laden, befummelt ein paar Rütchen und macht dann mit einer Auswahl erstmal ein paar Testwürfe im ladeneigenen Testbecken...|rolleyes...ok...hast ja Recht...ich träume weiter. 

@aixellent: 





> Wobei *€* 22,- der *GESAMTWERT* ist *inkl.* der Versandgebühr.


Das ist und bleibt das Maß aller Dinge. Alles darüber Hinausgehende wird verzollt. Verliere Dich nicht im Paragraphendschungel. Zollbeamte kennen sich da viel besser aus und werden Dir garantiert bei Unklarheiten *ihre *Version schmackhaft machen. Jeder von Dir herbeigeführte Einwand und Verweigerung kostet nachträglich garantiert nur eins....Dein Geld und Deine Nerven. |rolleyes

Gruss Kay


----------



## lino64 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Dat stimmt so nicht??:mEs wird Grundsätzlich unterschieden zwischen Gewerbsmäßigen und privaten Verkäufern.Bei privaten Verkäuferen fließt der Wert der Versandkosten nicht in den TAW(Trans Aktionswert) ein:vik:.Bei Gewerblichen schon.|gr:Beispiel A :E-Bay Gewerblicher Verkäufer :Angebot A: 100 Euro
               Versandkosten 10 Euro
TAW:   110 Euro
Hier wird der Gesammtpreis berechnet
Beispiel B .Privater Verkäufer E-Bay
Verkäufer : Angebot B: 100 Euro
                Versandkosten 10 Euro
TAW :100 Euro
hier wird nur der Warenwert berechnet


----------



## fishingchamp (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ist ein link hier erlaubt?

hier gibt es alles von megabass...eine preisliste könnte ihr per e-mail anfordern


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hat jemand die Preisliste schon? Ich hab keine Lust da extra anzufragen, warum bieten die diese nicht als Download an...


----------



## McRip (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

sieht äußerst seriös aus...


----------



## Florelli (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@McRip - Ich kenn die beiden, mach dir da mal kein Kopp, da geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Wo ist denn nu diese Preisliste... oder muss ich da extra ne eMail hinschicken?


----------



## plattform7 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wo ist denn nu diese Preisliste... oder muss ich da extra ne eMail hinschicken?



Wäre auch dran interessiert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blöd wäre natürlich, wenn man jedes einzelne Model anfragen müsste |rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Da haste allerdings recht... jedes Teil einzelnd zu erfragen... ne lass mal.

Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mich ja irgendwann die Tage dazu durchringen da ne eMail hinzuschicken, falls die nicht doch hier auftaucht.


----------



## aixellent (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi,

ich habe mir ein japanisches Castaic-Video angeguckt und habe mich in eine Rute verliebt. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Monster Queen Fishing Arrow bekommen kann?

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## plattform7 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir ein japanisches Castaic-Video angeguckt und habe mich in eine Rute verliebt. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Monster Queen Fishing Arrow bekommen kann?
> 
> ...


 
Ich meine unser gute GinRin hat da was. Ist das nicht die gesuchte Rute?

Klick


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir ein japanisches Castaic-Video angeguckt und habe mich in eine Rute verliebt. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Monster Queen Fishing Arrow bekommen kann?
> 
> ...


 

die ist aber ganz schön heavy, mit nem oberen WG von fast 160gr! und ner 30iger LB Schnurgrenze
willst du die zum Wallern nehmen oder was hättest du damit vor#6,
intressiert mich echt, welche Köder willst du damit schleiudern und welche Rolle würdest du dafür nehmen


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

rene..
sei so nett und gib mal den Link vom Video da ich es noch nicht gesehen habe.
wenn ich recht verstehe ist es die gleiche Serie allerdings mit nem anren WG, du hast doch aber deine MB dafür die müsst doch fü die castaics funzen...
oder bist du genauso "bekloppt" wie so manch andrer hier (mich eingeschlssen) und suchst immer wieder die nächste "Herausforderung"#6


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

p.s. stimmt schon...die Grashechtlein haben keine Probs damit sich ne Castaic "reinzupfeiffen" zum.werden auch die 23er attackiert:m


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hey Rene
jep Viedeo würd mich intressieren#6
und ich schätze mal dass Plat dir zu ner Calcutta DC raten wird, nehme mal an dass er keine Low profiler da drauf machen wird, allenfalls die Antares DC....(übrigens ein Sahnestück, falls du sie eh nicht schon hast#6)
gib mal laut, was er so sagt und vor allem wenn du die Combo Probe gefischt hast|supergri wie sie so ist...
welche Länge wirst du denn nehmen????
am besten beide oder????:vik:#6


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

aixellent...
die Antares würde zur Rute passen, haut garantiert hin...
 ca 70gr WG ist kein prob für die Antares DC (fische die DC 7normal Kurbel)
eine Sahteteil!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> ist ein link hier erlaubt?
> 
> hier gibt es alles von megabass...eine preisliste könnte ihr per e-mail anfordern



Hat jemand schon die Preisliste? Oder muss ich mich da erkundigen?


----------



## sa-s (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Preisliste? Oder muss ich mich da erkundigen?




ja los mach mal hinne,

hab zwar keinen bedarf, aber immer noch meine calcutta dc 201 unversorgt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Können die deutsch? 

Wenn nicht, haben die grad ein Grund das zu lernen.


----------



## gigizinho (4. März 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ola
ich hab hier mal eine killer bill nachahmung gefunden bei ebay. weiß jemand wie die dinger laufen oder ist das wieder mal jemand der patente verletzt um geld zu machen. ich hoffe das ich den screenshot reinstellen kann.
g.


----------



## fishingchamp (4. März 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Deutsch können sie.
Allerdings haben die Beiden die Aktion abgeblasen, da sehr viele Leute bestellt haben und Megabass nicht liefern konnte.

Der Köder ist ja eine totale Buzz-Bill-Nachmache!

MF
Felix


----------



## barsch_zocker (4. März 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Eher Power Bill

Ps; sieht trotzdem verdammt schäbig aus...


----------



## fishingchamp (4. März 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Jo,
der Buzz Bill ist etwas leichter und und die Tauchschaufel ist fast komplett senkrecht.
Außerdem hat er nicht den Schwanzzwilling und der Gummischwanz ist auch kürzer.

ETC.


----------



## Bobster (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hust-Hust !
Staub-Staub !

...schon etwas angestaubter aber treffender Tröt !

Habe vor am WE, bei dem angesagten, schönen Wetter,
folgende "Kunstwerke" zu wässern...

von oben nach unten,

O.S.P-Rudra
130mm/20g
"Crystal Gold"

DEPS
130mm/20g
"Balisong Minnow"

DEPS
85mm/27g
DC-400 Cascabel

('Tschuldigung für die Laienhafte Bildqualität)


----------



## Student (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hi!

Ich war jetzt ein Jahr als Austauschstudent in Japan und spreche auch Japanisch. Im Angelladen vor Ort war ich zweimal, gekauft habe ich allerdings nichts.

Wenn mir aber jemand mal konkret sagen kann, welche Hersteller bisher nicht offiziell nach Deutschland liefern, welche Produkte aus Japan ihr haben wollt etc., kann ich vielleicht was organisieren. Mittlerweile habe ich aber von Japanisch mehr Ahnung als vom Angeln, also brauche ich konkrete Informationen und keine 45 Seiten zum Lesen...

Ich habe viele Freunde in Japan, die etwas kaufen und herschicken könnten. Alternativ findet sich bestimmt ein Importeur, falls wirklich Interesse besteht.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Bobster (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

....ganz schön mutig und ich dachte die "70ger Jahre Hausfrauen-Katalog-Sammelbestellung" (Tupper Ware Party)
Zeiten wären vorbei :q

Auch oder gerade als "Student" erst mal schlau machen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2201778#post2201778
dann hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116920&highlight=japan
und dann lange überlegen ...........

Bestellungsannahme, B-Verarbeitung, Auftragsvergabe,
A-Dauer, Lieferzeit, Geld Transfer, Gebühren, etc.,

dann noch mal melden....

wenn ich dann ohne Vorkasse und bei einem vernünftigen Preis an 5-10 Wobbler kommen kann,
bin ich dabei 

Bobster


----------



## drogba (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

will mir den hmkl k1 und den rip rizer besorgen hab beide leider im rhein verloren den f breeze ebenfalls jemand ne idee wo ich die in europa herbekomme?wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für die hilfe


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

[url=http://www.tacklelounge.de/xoshop/]Deutschland[/url] - einfach mal anfragen ob der das besorgen kann.
Besser sollten sie in Japan zu bekommen sein.
Japan#1, Japan#2 und Japan#3 Einfach eine EMail hinschicken und fragen ob die die haben.


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

...oder die http://www.deluxe-fishing.de/

....sind auch ganz nett.

Einfach mehlen oder anrufen

Bobster


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...oder die http://www.deluxe-fishing.de/
> 
> ....sind auch ganz nett.
> 
> ...


 
oh, die sind ja bei mir direkt um die Ecke...! Interessant...


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

....wollte da immer mal hin....

....hat leider noch nicht geklappt.....

deshalb, falls Du dort mal aufschlagen solltest,
wäre ich Dir über einen kurzen Bericht sehr dankbar.

Service, Lagerbestand, Preise (Rabatte :q )etc.,

Bobster


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Bobster schrieb:


> ....wollte da immer mal hin....
> 
> ....hat leider noch nicht geklappt.....
> 
> ...


 
ist vermerkt...!

wird so schnell aber nix draus werden, das Weihnachtsgeld geht für Heizöl & Laptop drauf, das Budget gibt derzeit nicht´s her für "DeLuxe-Köder"...


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo,


habe mir letzte Woche auch wieder einen aus Übersee gegönnt|rolleyes

Mit seinen zierlichen 6cm wird er mir an Bach u Fluß sicher ne menge Spaß bringen!

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/8671/imakatsuqp2.jpg


TL
Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> habe mir letzte Woche auch wieder einen aus Übersee gegönnt|rolleyes



Bestellt ihr wirklich einen Köder?

Bei mir sind es immer wenigstens 5, damit sich der Versand auch lohnt?

CU Stefan


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Stefan,


dieses mal habe ich wirklich nur einen bestellt.

Meistens bestelle ich aber zwei. Dachte,sonst bekomme ich zwecks Zoll probleme.

Freu mich deshalb auf 2009


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Keine Probleme...


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

....na toll.....#t#t


----------



## duck_68 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> 
> dieses mal habe ich wirklich nur einen bestellt.
> ...




Ja, da fällt der Zoll, aber nicht die Mwst weg - und die 20% muss man trotzdem zahlen


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Alles klar Maddin #6 Werds berücksichtigen,Danke!


----------



## duck_68 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Büdde


----------



## drogba (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

delux fishing das ich nicht lache hab mir ma das 3 wobbler geholt für 62.99 soviel zum rabatt#qden riprizer konnte er damals nicht mehr nachbestellen und b´freeze auch nicht :v


----------



## drehteufel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Könnt Ihr mir den MB X-80 Trick Darter empfehlen? Soll den Squirrels etwas Gesellschaft leisten.
Welche Farben sind bei dem fängig? Die Squirrels in Perch sind bei mir absolut top, nur gibt es diese Farbe scheinbar nicht bei MB.


----------



## fishingchamp (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Der Trick Darter ist ein guter Köder, aber er hat mir noch keine großen Barsche gebracht.
Der gtößte Barsch auf ihn war, glaube ich, ein 32er Barsch.
Allerdings habe ich mit ihm am meisten ü25er gefangen.
Die Durchschnittsgröße ist bei dem Lure aber sehr hoch!
Bei mir waren natürliche Farben immer am Besten!

MFG
Felix


----------



## maesox (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Spinner #h,

meine Box hat wieder Nachwuchs aus Asien bekommen |rolleyes. 

http://img395.*ih.us/img395/479/prosfactoryincubatorsurce6.jpg

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/7596/tiemcotricktrouttinynoifj6.jpg

Hier zwar kein Asiate aber auch ein Neuer für meine Hechte (Pointer 128 SP):

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/9712/pointer128spyc9.jpg


Viele Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## MuggaBadscher (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Den Pointer kannst mir mal ausleihen. #6
Ich hab ja den 78er und bin total vernarrt in das Teil. Wollt mir daher mal nen großen leisten. Wo hast den deinen her?
In DE sind die mir eindeutig zu teuer...


----------



## maesox (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Chris,

die bekommst mittlerweile überall!!

Für mich ist der Pointer 128 SP für unsere Gewässer der beste Hecht-Wobbler den´s gibt!!


Grüße
Matze


----------



## drehteufel (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Der Trick Darter ist ein guter Köder, aber er hat mir noch keine großen Barsche gebracht.
> Der gtößte Barsch auf ihn war, glaube ich, ein 32er Barsch.
> Allerdings habe ich mit ihm am meisten ü25er gefangen.
> Die Durchschnittsgröße ist bei dem Lure aber sehr hoch!
> ...


 
Hmm, ich hoffe, dass das kein Fehlkauf war, habe mal 3 Stück "probeweise" geordert, übermütigerweise vor eurem Rat. Der Verkäufer hat mich vom LC Pointer, den ich eigentlich haben wollte und den er auch verkauft, zum Trick Darter gebracht.|uhoh:


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Welche Farbe ist da empfehlenswert???????????????
http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/products/jerkbait/pointer128sp.htm


----------



## fishingchamp (5. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich habe doch eigentlich nur gesagt, das mir der Großbarsch auf den Köder noch nicht reinfiel.
Dafür fängt der Köder wirklich oft!
Und der Lauf ist auch super!
Sicher werde ich nächstes Jahr auch noch nen 40er drauf fangen.:q


----------



## drehteufel (6. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Ich habe doch eigentlich nur gesagt, das mir der Großbarsch auf den Köder noch nicht reinfiel.
> Dafür fängt der Köder wirklich oft!
> Und der Lauf ist auch super!
> Sicher werde ich nächstes Jahr auch noch nen 40er drauf fangen.:q


 
Na dann ist ja alles okay...das mit dem Großbarsch wird hoffentlich auch klappen, gute ü30 fängt man relativ oft, ü40 ist immer drin, ü50 ist für nächstes Jahr mein Ziel.:q


----------



## maesox (6. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

@ossipeter


da sind ne  Menge fängiger Farben dabei#c

Meine Lieblinge sind:

*Aurora Bass*

*Musky*

*Northern Large Mouth Bass*

*American Shad*


----------



## drogba (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

ist das die dying cycada von imakatsu?|bigeyes


----------



## maesox (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



drogba schrieb:


> ist das die dying cycada von imakatsu?|bigeyes


 



Wer ist hiermit gemeint??|kopfkrat


Grüße
Matze


----------



## drogba (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Du bist damit gemeint#6


----------



## maesox (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Aha OK...

Wenn du diese "Hummel" meinst nein #d



Viele Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## Chrizzi (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Ich tippe auf etwas aus dem Tiemco Trout Programm...


----------



## maesox (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf etwas aus dem Tiemco Trout Programm...


 





100 Punkte!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## fishingchamp (8. November 2008)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

|supergri
Wie schwer...|bla:
Son oller Laden inner Altstadt hat Tiemco im Programm...
Haben son Fluorocarbon fürs Flifi davon. Vielleicht kriegen die auch den Rest...Das wäre so schön...|bla:


----------



## juma (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Hallo Leuts .....


Habe mir mal einen *LUCKY CRAFT 95SP LIVE POINTER *


gekauft......was bedeutet das SP in der Bezeichnung......konnte 
sonst immer nur MR in der Bezeichnung finden....


Danke JUMA


----------



## lippfried (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

sp -> suspending / schwebend


----------



## juma (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:

Ja ne is klar hat der Juma aber ein schönes Brett vorm Kop 

gehabt............#q#q#q


:vik:

DANKe


----------



## käptn brass (1. November 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

*LUCKY CRAFT LIFE POINTER 95 SP *hallo, habe mir einen Lucky craft life pointer 95sp gekauft. Das Teil läuft wirklich gut, aber sobald ich stoppe, stellt sich der sogenannte Suspender im Wasser aufrecht wie eine Pose hin. Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. November 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*



käptn brass schrieb:


> *LUCKY CRAFT LIFE POINTER 95 SP *hallo, habe mir einen Lucky craft life pointer 95sp gekauft. Das Teil läuft wirklich gut, aber sobald ich stoppe, stellt sich der sogenannte Suspender im Wasser aufrecht wie eine Pose hin. Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?



Wenn du den mit Einhänger gefischt hast, würde ich mal versuchen den wegzulassen und das Vorfach direkt anknoten.


----------



## käptn brass (2. November 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hallo, das ist nicht das Problem, denke ich. Wenn ich den Wobbler einfach so z.B. in die Badewanne werfe, stellt sich das Ding ebenfalls hin, also Schwanzende nach unten Richtung Grund und Kopf halt nach oben.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

Drück den in der Badewanne mal mit den Kopf nach unten. Ich kenne den Pointer nicht, aber unterstelle den mal so ein "Wurfsystem" wie den Smash Minnow (Arnaud). Da sind lose Kugeln im Körper, die beim Wurf nach hinten rutschen und das Gewicht verlagern (besserer Flug = mehr Weite und genauer). Wenn man nun ein bischen zieht, geht der mit dem Kopf nach unten und die Kugeln rollen in den Bauch zurück in eine kleine Vertiefung.


----------



## melony (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Köderkunst aus Japan*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal wieder in japan zugeschlagen. es steht ja weihnachten vor der türe und ich dachte mir das ich mir mal wieder etwas leisten sollte #6 alle bei 3.2.1.. ersteigert.

Jackall SK Pop Grande
Jackall Water Monitor 95, 80
Jackall Squad Minnow 95, 80, 65
Megabass Pop Max

Meines erachtens ist der Pop Max der zur zeit beste popper. ich hab schon diverse andere gefischt (Storm, Rapala, Suxxes, etc) aber keiner konnte mich so überzeugen.

Was mir an meinen Gewässern oft auffällt ist das andere fischer oft mit dem squirrel fischen. Leider aber mit total ungeeigneten Ruten. Erst mit der richtigen lässt sich das volle potential der illexköder entfalten. ich fische eine selbstgebaute 2,1 meter rute wg bis 40 und der eigenschaft extrem schnell und steif.


----------

